# FRANCE : his CITIES, his REGIONS beyond Paris.



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Of course PARIS is fabulous, but FRANCE has so many other marvels and cities to offer, to show.* 

Here is my new thread of the FRENCH cities, the FRENCH regions. 
In this new thread i will not talk about PARIS and his area.
Every member can participate and post his texts and images.
thanl you. best regards.
________

*MARSEILLE 2013 european capital of culture* 









*surface of Marseille city : 240,6 sqkm. surface of Paris city : 105 sqkm.*

The European Capital of Culture is a city designated by the European Union for a period of one calendar year during which it organises a series of cultural events with a strong European dimension.

Preparing a European Capital of Culture can be an opportunity for the city to generate considerable cultural, social and economic benefits and it can help foster urban regeneration, change the city's image and raise its visibility and profile on an international scale.

*web site in english:*
http://www.mp2013.fr/?lang=en










*The Musée des Civilisations de l'Europe et de la Méditerranée (MuCEM)* - in English Museum of Civilisations from Europe and the Mediterranean – is a national museum located in Marseille, France, that will open in May 2013, during Marseille's year as European Capital of Culture.

The museum will be dedicated to the civilisations of Europe and the Mediterranean sea, from international and research-originated collections oriented towards a transdisciplinary approach to societies as a whole, and in the thickness of the time.
The museum is being built on the site of the 17th-century Fort Saint-Jean and a former port terminal called the J4. A basin lies between the new building on the J4 and the Fort Saint-Jean, the two sites are connected by a 130 m long thin bridge while another bridge now connects the Fort Saint-Jean to the Esplanade de la Tourette, in the historical district of Le Panier.
The new building "of stone, water and wind,"was designed by architect Rudy Ricciotti (associated with Roland Carta). It consists in a cube of 15,000 square meters with collections on two levels, an auditorium of 400 seats, a bookshop and a restaurant with a panoramic terrace headed by the chef of Le Petit Nice, Gerald Passedat.









































































*CEREM the regional Center of the Mediterranean Sea* by italian architect Stefano Boeri. 10 000 sqm.
Drink a coffee at the water's edge, assist a conference in the immersed part, visit the exhibition of the high part of the building : such will be the possibilities offered to the visitor of the regional Center of the Mediterranean Sea to Marseille. By conjugating a friendly space, a place of exhibitions and a center of congress, it should impose upon the tourist, upon the stroller, but also upon the persons fascinated by the Mediterranean life or still in institutional and responsible economic.




























a marvellous calanque
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calanque









shade structure. by FOSTER.










feathers storm.Marseille 2013.overture




________

*EUROMEDITERRANEE*
web site in english:
http://www.euromediterranee.fr/home-page.html?L=1

Euroméditerranée is an urban renewal project underway in Marseille to create a business district in the district of La Joliette.
The project was launched in 1995 with the initiative of Robert Vigouroux, former Mayor of Marseille, and the State. 
The agreement for the establishment of a public agency of development was signed in 1994, working on an area of 310 hectares. 
Since 2007, "Euroméditerranée Act 2" extended the scope to 170 more hectares. 
This project is funded by the European Union, the State, the Regional Council, the Departemental Council, the urban community and the City of Marseille.
Among the achievements of Euroméditerranée figure: the Docks renovation into offices, the renovation of the silo into a theater, the renovation of the Rue de la République, the construction of the CMA-CGM tower and very much more. 

The budget of the project amounts to € 7 billion investment, among which 5 billion of private investment.
Euromediterranee is one of the biggest, largest renovation area in Europe.


















1.mucem.2.cerem.3.fort mucem.5.terrasses du port.12.euromed.13.le silo.16.cgm tower.19.rail station saint charles.20.cathedral major and voutes shops.
map of Euromediterranee 1 construction site


















Terraces du Port.big mall. 61000 sqm.opening spring 2014.


















new boulevard du littoral. behind 3 towers planned for 2015-2016.









new construction site. euromediterranee 2. planned.
Since 2007, "Euroméditerranée Act 2" extended the scope to 170 more hectares.


















CGM tower by Zaha Hadid.open


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Halle HONNORAT* new extension of Marseille Saint-Charles rail station



























refurbishments/renovations everywhere in Marseille
______

*PALAIS LONGCHAMP.museum*









renovation in progress
______

*NEW VELODROME O.M football/soccer stadium*


















______









*Marseille Vieux-Port*/old hearbour and *Bonne-Mère* church
______

*LE SILO new auditorium.* 2000 seats

















______

*MARSEILLE INTERCONTINENTAL hotel.*
5stars hotel.opening next month april 2013. 200 rooms.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*EUROMEDITERRANEE*
Euroméditerranée, the largest urban renewal project in southern Europe





film in english


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*City of LYON. FRANCE*
DISTRICT CONFLUENCES.



















cube orange.offices. by architects Dominique Jakob et Brendan MacFarlane
________



























HOUSING.
_______

*MUSEUM CONFLUENCES*. opening beginning 2014. by Coop Himmelblau.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*City of BORDEAUX. FRANCE.
International WINE City. by architects XTU.*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*City of MONTPELLIER. FRANCE*

PIERRES VIVES. SPORT CULTURAL ARCHIVES CENTER. by ZAHA HADID.open













































________

HOTEL DE VILLE/CITY HALL. by JEAN NOUVEL


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*City of METZ. FRANCE*

CENTRE GEORGES POMPIDOU. comtemporary art museum.
little brother of Centre Pompidou in Paris


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*LOUVRE. CITY OF LENS. FRANCE. by japanese architects SANAA.*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF LYON. DISTRICT LA PART-DIEU. FRANCE*

*The district of La Part-Dieu* is located in the 3rd arrondissement of the City of Lyon. 

It is the second most important area of the city after the Presqu'île. 

*This district is the second-largest business district of France after La Défense in the Paris area, with 1 500,000 sqm of office space and services and more than 40,000 jobs.*
*In surfaces, LA PART-DIEU, IT'S 30% of LA DEFENSE PARIS.*

Located east of the Rhone river, Part-Dieu is a major transport and commercial gateway for Europe, as the very busy Lyon-Part-Dieu railway station is located in the district. 

*The shopping mall* is one of the largest shopping malls in all of Europe.









new tower INCITY. 200 meters. construction began.









credit lyonnais tower right, oxygene tower middle


















oxygene tower


















extension of LA PART DIEU district.new towers planned


















new INCITY tower on left.construction began









oxygene tower right









new INCITY tower









overall planning new la part-dieu









offices buildings SKY 56.by CHAIX MOREL









*EXTENSION LA PART DIEU DISTRICT. CITY OF LYON. picture from wikipedia.*


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Astounding work vonbingen. It's great to take in account all the great development that's going on in all France. It is amazing your contribution. Thank you :drool:


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

CB31 said:


> Astounding work vonbingen. It's great to take in account all the great development that's going on in all France. It is amazing your contribution. Thank you :drool:


thank you my friend ? from where are you ? yes ! France is not only Paris ! 
i will continue with Euralille in LILLE, Meriadeck in BORDEAUX, etc


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF BORDEAUX. MERIADECK DISTRICT. FRANCE*

The MERIADECK DISTRICT was built on the principle of the charter of Athens, an urbanism philosophy of Le Corbusier.









meriadeck in the sixties

*The Charter* account 95 points on the planning and the construction of cities. 
*Among the handled subjects*: tower blocks, separation of the residential zones and ways of transport as well as conservation of the historic districts and other pre-existent buildings. 
The main underlying concept was the creation of independent zones for four "functions": the life, the work, the leisure activities and the infrastructures of transport.









meriadeck in the seventies

*A lot of districts in France* are built with this Athens charter principles : *Meriadeck* in Bordeaux, *La Part-Dieu* in Lyon, *La Défense* in Paris, the *Beaugrenelle district* in Paris 15th, etc.

I call this town planning : characteristic concrete architecture of the seventies with slabs, overpasses, etc.









"skyline of Bordeaux"

*The Meriadeck district is now 50 years old* samely as La Defense, Meriadeck is an unkown, a underestimated Realization abroad and even in France.










A new Tramway line since 2003, a shopping center, hotels, offices, housing, services, garden on the slab, overpasses, diverses equipments, the MERIADECK DISTRICT *Began recently his renovation* to humanize to modernize his area.




















*In 1955, the municipality of BORDEAUX managed by Jacques Chaban-Delmas* decides on the total renovation of a dilapidated area. 
The project plans the construction of buildings typical "bars" of these years. 










In 1963, the renovation becomes restructuring and the district Mériadeck will be finally the business district of Bordeaux with commercial and administrative modern buildings, as well as sports equipments (ice rink, etc). 










Numerous administrations and services are grouped in these big buildings, the height of which was finally limited, built around a central garden. 










Furthermore, the car traffic and that of the pedestrians were separated by the construction of a paving stone, the current esplanade Charles de Gaulle.


----------



## arno-13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Exellent thread. Thank you for showing this overview of france's projects outside paris. 
Because of its size in the economy (30% of France by itself for 20% of population) one may think that only Paris deserve great projects. 
Of course this is not the case , even if we still live in a centralised state.
(the most recent case is great paris metro for 30bn , nothing for province..)


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

arno-13 said:


> Exellent thread. Thank you for showing this overview of france's projects outside paris.
> Because of its size in the economy (30% of France by itself for 20% of population) one may think that only Paris deserve great projects.
> Of course this is not the case , even if we still live in a centralised state.
> (the most recent case is great paris metro for 30bn , nothing for province..)


hello my friend, I don't want to create a debate, but it's French. i hope that we are not second-class citizens, we the frenchies of the provinces.

But I agree with our premier minister AYRAULT who said : *a rich and powerful Paris region is useful, effective and indispensable for all France.*


----------



## Stephanois42 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello my friend ! 
Good idea for a subject. Interessant photos and informations about french cities for a visitor who does not know or very well France. Many tourists limit their vision of France in Paris, it's too bad.
Paris is far from the most pleasant city of France. It's a very polluted city, crowded transportation, prices are high ...
Marseille and Lyon and other cities have a very good quality of life, more than Paris.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

Stephanois42 said:


> Hello my friend !
> Good idea for a subject. Interessant photos and informations about french cities for a visitor who does not know or very well France. Many tourists limit their vision of France in Paris, it's too bad.
> Paris is far from the most pleasant city of France. It's a very polluted city, crowded transportation, prices are high ...
> Marseille and Lyon and other cities have a very good quality of life, more than Paris.


hello stephanois thank you for your post. everybody can post here about his city with texts and pictures.
and i want to say that my thread is a free thread for everybody. alone i cannot post everything i would like to post. not time enough. we can show and speak about : 
Le Havre, Rouen, Nice, Toulon, Grenoble, Toulouse, Nimes, Perpignan, Clermont-ferrand, Saint-Etienne, Rennes, Brest, Nantes, Strasbourg, Reims, Dijon, Angers, Le Mans, Aix en Provence, Limoges, Tours, Amiens, Metz, Besançon, Orléans, Caen, Mulhouse, Nancy, Dunkerque, Valenciennes-Roubaix-Tourcoinq, Avignon, Poitiers, Pau, La Rochelle, etc.

I am from Alsace....but you know i have not the time for talking about each city.

Every member could speak about his city where he lives or not far from him.

How I make? I go on Google and takes the images which are not from skyscrapercity and not from pss.eu.

Stephanois i love very much Paris...are you from Saint-Etienne ? you could talk of the cité administrative, the zenith from foster, the city of design, etc


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

..


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*The Toul-Rosières Solar Park*

The Toul-Rosières Solar Park is a 115 MW solar farm located at the Toul-Rosières Air Base, in France. 
It is the largest photovoltaic power station in France. 
The project is developed by EDF Énergies Nouvelles (EDF EN).
The solar park has about 1.4 million thin-film PV panels made by First Solar.
It covers area of 367 hectares (910 acres) and is more widened bigger than The Principality Of MONACO wich has 202 hectares. (500 acres).



























the second largest solar park in Europe. the first one is in Germany.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*JEAN COCTEAU MUSEUM. CITY OF MENTON. COTE D'AZUR. FRANCE*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean_Cocteau


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

CANYON OF JONTE RIVER/GORGES DE LA JONTE/The vase of Sèvres(the rock)

















this fabulous natural sites are the red point on the france map.
région Languedoc-Roussillon not so far from City Of Montpellier.









LE CIRQUE DE NAVACELLES/CIRQUE OF NAVACELLES


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*INAUGURATION OF BRIDGE CHABAN-DELMAS former mayor of BORDEAUX. city of BORDEAUX.bridge over the GARONNE River*
let's go to the 3 days inauguration party :lol::nuts::bash::banana:









15, 16, 17 march 3 days inauguration of the bridge.








































































:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:









all pictures taken from website : objet.marrant.blogspot.com


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*FRANCE his cities his regions ......his artists.*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*MARSEILLE. HOUSING. APPARTMENTS. BY JEAN NOUVEL*
beginning of construction end of 2013.

ALL PICTURES FROM site : projets.architecte.urbanisme
































































________

*MARSEILLE. QUAIS D ARENC*












































________

*FRAC.MARSEILLE.*cultural center








________

*MARSEILLE. NEW SHOPPING CENTER VELODROME soccer/football STADIUM*



































________

*CITY OF NIMES.new museum romanité. by Madame De PORTZAMPARC*





















































































































________

*CITY OF NANTES. NEW BRIDGE PLANNED.*


























































































________

*CITY OF MONTPELLIER. NUAGE.BY PHILIPPE STARCK. HOUSING*


















________

*CITY OF GRENOBLE. DISTRICT ESPLANADE. EXTENSION RENOVATION BY CHRISTIAN DE PORTZAMPARC*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

largest public numeric screen in europe with one in berlin planned.place mediterranee for 2013































































new theatre LA MINOTERIE.under the square MEDITERRANEE.theater opening july august 2013.city OF MARSEILLE. ALL PICTURES FROM site projets.architecte.urbanisme


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*fabulous fire work for the inauguration of the CHABAN DELMAS bridge in BORDEAUX. *

CHABAN DELMAS bridge is the largest biggest raising bridge in EUROPE.










The office of architecture of the bridge Bacalan-Bastide is the society of Christophe Cheron, Charles Lavigne (architect of the bridge of Normandy and died in June, 2005) and his son Thomas Lavigne.










The conception of the work and the control of work within the grouping of conception - realization led by the company GTM are realized by Egis JMI, The architects Thomas Lavigne and Christophe Cheron, Hardesty and Hannover and the engineer designer qualified Michel Virlogeux of the Ecole polytechnique and the École nationale des Ponts et Chaussées(French National School of Civil Engineering).










*The bridge( presents a total length of 575 meters with 433 meters of main bridge and 117 meters of span levante allowing to protect the maritime, river and factual traffics.*










The pylons of the bridge, protected from possible shocks by concrete islands upstream and downstream, present a 77 meter height. They will allow a headroom similar to that of the bridge of Aquitaine in high position, either 55 meters over the bed of the Garonne river, and to that of Pierre's bridge in low position, or 13 meters. The distance between pylons is 110 meters.










The width of the bridge varies 32 to 45 meters following the various sections. it will be shared between vehicles, the public transportation in bus lane, two-wheelers and the pedestrians. 










The useful width is 27 meters with 15 meters used by the public transportation in bus lane, the pedestrians and the two-wheelers and 12 meters for the light vehicles and the heavy trucks. 










The bicycle and pedestrian paths will be totally separated from the traffic of motor vehicles. So this soft traffic is made outside of the pylons of the bridge.










The bridge is configured for 43 000 vehicles a day at most. In service, it is planned that the bridge gets up approximately sixty times a year, immobilizing the traffic during approximately one hour.













































































































F A B U L O U S :nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:
every pictures from sir PASTOR and news paper "le sud-ouest"


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*the 20 march 2013 (next week) will open the NEW MAMA SHELTER 3 stars HOTEL in LYON.*
by TRIGANO and PHILIPPE STARCK.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*city of TOULOUSE. FRANCE.*
Médiathek JOSE CABANIS.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*VERCORS MASSIF. FRANCE.*










*The Vercors is a range of plateaux and mountains* in the départements of Isère and Drôme in the *French Prealps*. 
It lies west of the Dauphiné Alps, from which it is separated by the rivers Drac and Isère. 
Cliffs at its eastern edge face the city of Grenoble.
The plateau's karstic area includes the famous Vercors Cave System which includes Gouffre Berger.
The Vercors has several resorts for cross-country skiing and for down-hill skiing. Villard-de-Lans is the biggest down-hill ski resort.
The region became noteworthy during World War II when the Maquis du Vercors led the French Resistance against the German occupation and established the Free Republic of Vercors in June and July 1944.......

*and the famous vertigo roads* (Les routes du vertige) of the Vercors gorges,especially Combe laval (D76), Les Grands goulets (The Great Gullies) (D518), the Nant Gorges (Gorges du Nant) (D22), and the Ecouges gorge (gorges des Ecouges).Roads in and around Vercors are sloping, curvy and narrow mountain roads. Nevertheless, almost all roads are paved, and they are well maintained.

*diging, blowing up these cliffs, the hand of the man made all these impressive roads*


































































































































































PONT EN ROYAN.FRANCE



























MONT MOUNTAIN AIGUILLE













































all pictures from blog vercors.france


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

Gorgeous, love the modern buildings, they're very cool. 

For me, France is the most beautiful country.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

What_The_Face said:


> Gorgeous, love the modern buildings, they're very cool.
> 
> For me, France is the most beautiful country.


thank you. i thing every country has something great and marvellous to show.look at natural wonders in USA or Brazil, Altiplano south america, Chili, Argentina, Italy Spain Greece, Turkey, China, India, Japan, Russia etc.
all the world all the earth has fabulous wonders


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Arts and Cultural City/Cité des Arts et de la Culture. City of BESANCON. FRANCE.* by Kengo KUMA
Music Conservatoire and FRAC contemporary art museum.
opening 5 april 2013


























































































pictures from besançon.fr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

information very impressive for me, I read yesterday evening that the French is the biggest consumer of whisky and he drinks more whisky that the britain or the American ?????? insane...and for the Cognac it's the contrary.....the french drinks less cognac that the britain......insane world.
_______

*new bridge between France and Germany over the RHINE river.*
this new bridge will be a rail bridge for the new streetcars/tramway line extension between Strasburg in France and Kehl in Germany.
opening of the line extension D and bridge year 2015









the new bridge is the white one in the middle, the bridge on right was built for the TGV and the ICE.



























the new bridge in red.the extension of the line D will be operational year 2015.
________









new bridge in Strasbourg in the new STARLETTE district in progress.
________

new mosquee of Strasbourg








________









Euromed Marseille in construction
________









quais d' Arenc. Marseille
________









shopping center BOURSE under renovation. Marseille
________



























monsieur SOULAGES the franch painter
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pierre_Soulages



























MUSEE SOULAGES.RODEZ.FRANCE. opening 2013

pictures from 20minutes.fr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*FRAC. contemporary art museum. city of ORLEANS. FRANCE*
by architects Jakob MacFarlane. opening 2013




































________

*CITY OF TOULOUSE. AERONAUTIC MUSUEM AEROSCOPIA. FRANCE*
under construction













































________

*NATIONAL MUSEUM of SPORT. city of NICE. FRANCE*
under construction


















________

*city of TOULOUSE. new hospital under construction*









________

*new Kyriad Prestique HOTEL. city of SAINTPRIEST.Eurexpo. LYON*
4 stars hotel now open









________

*reopening of CARLTON HOTEL. CITY OF LYON*
now a 4 stars hotel. in the past 3 stars hotel.


















________


















*new 4stars hotel.city of TOULOUSE. hotel LE PIER. open*

pictures from 20minutes.fr, archidaily, metro, hotellerie-restauration


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*tramways in FRANCE.*









________

*CITY OF REIMS. TRAMWAY.*
1 line. 11,2 km. 23 stations. inaugurated year 2011.




































famous gothic cathedral of Reims behind
________

*CITY OF DIJON. TRAMWAY.* 
2 lines. 19km. 35 stations. inaugurated 1 sept 2012.




































________

*CITY OF BREST. TRAMWAY*
1 line. 14,3 km. 27 stations. inaugurated 23 juin 2012













































________

*CITY OF ANGERS. TRAMWAY*
1 line. 12,3 km. 25 stations. inaugurated 25 june 2011




































pictures from wikipedia


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Pond/étang of LAVALDUC. not far from Berre Pond and Marseille. France*
the lowest place of France : minus/- 10 meters.
rate of salinity upper than the Dead Sea:
pond of Lavalduc: 360g /l ; saturated 97 % 
Deas Sea: 275g /l ; saturated 27,5 % 































































salt everywhere on the "beach" :nuts:.
pictures from marsactu


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF NANCY. PLACE STANISLAS. FRANCE.*

*The Place Stanislas*, known colloquially as the place Stan', is a large pedestrianized square in Nancy, Lorraine, France. 
Since 1983, the architectural ensemble comprising the Place Stanislas and the extension of its axis, the Place de la Carrière and Place d'Alliance, has been on the list of UNESCO World Heritage Sites.










After the War of the Polish Succession in 1737, the Duchy of Upper Lorraine, of which Nancy was the capital, was given to Stanisław Leszczyński, former King of Poland and father-in-law to King Louis XV of France. 
An earlier ruler, Leopold, Duke of Lorraine, had undertaken a lot of reconstruction in Lorraine, which had been ravaged by a series of wars. 
He'd surrounded himself by artists and architects including Germain Boffrand, who trained Emmanuel Héré: hence Stanisław found a pool of talent and experience to draw from on his arrival.










*The Place Stanislas* is 125 meters long and 106 meters wide. It is paved with light ochre stones, with two lines of darker stones forming a diagonal cross motif. The square is surrounded by an architecturally harmonious ensemble of buildings, most notably:
The City Hall of Nancy (Hôtel de Ville), which occupies the entire South side of the square, with the Préfecture of Meurthe-et-Moselle at the South-East corner;
To the East, the Opéra-Theâtre (formerly the bishop's palace) and the Grand Hôtel (originally the Hôtel de la Reine, actually occupied by the Intendant Alliot);
To the West, the Fine Arts Museum (Musée des Beaux Arts, originally the Collège de Médecine) and the Pavillon Jacquet;
On the North side, the buildings were kept lower for defensive purposes (to permit crossfire between the Vaudemont and Haussonville bastions).
An Arc de Triomphe by Héré stands in the centre of the fourth side, leading to the adjoining Place de la Carrière, where the main axis is developed as a double avenue of trees, with symmetrical buildings facing each other down its length.
At the far end is the Place d'Alliance, defined by the hemicycles of colonnades that enclose the sides and are carried across the pre-existing façade of the Palais du Gouvernement.
The statue in the center of the Place Stanislas, created by Georges Jacquot (1794–1874), represents Stanislas standing, dressed in flowing robes, holding a sword in his left hand and pointing towards the north with his right hand. The inscriptions on the high marble pedestal read :
• South face :	"Stanislas Leszczynski, Roi de Pologne, Duc de Lorraine et de Bar, 1737-1766"
(Stanislas Leszczynski, King of Poland, Duke of Lorraine and Bar, 1737–1766)
• North face :	"A Stanislas le Bienfaisant, la Lorraine Reconnaissante, 1831, Meurthe-Meuse-Vosges"
(To Stanislas the Benefactor, Lorraine [is] grateful, 1831, Meurthe-Meuse-Vosges)
The four corners and West and East sides of the square feature gilded wrought iron gates and lanterns, created by Jean Lamour (1698–1771), who was also responsible for the wrought iron balustrade on the main staircase in the Hôtel de Ville and the balcony across the center of its main façade. The North-West and North-East corners also feature ornate fountains designed by Barthélémy Guibal (1699–1757)












































































































pictures from nancytourisme.fr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Wild and Half Wild animals in FRANCE.*
reintroduction of brown bears, vultures, wolfes, of lynxs.
introduction of presevalski horses.









________

*vultures.verdon canyon and cévennes region.*







































































________

*seals. bretagne, normandy, Somme Bay, pas-de-calais coasts. France*
Manche Sea.

















WHAT A CUTE ANIMAL.....boy friend of Brigitte Bardot:lol::lol::lol:












































________

*lynx.vosges and alpes mountains*


























________

*wolfes.south of french alpes.*



































________

*brown bears. pyrenees mountains*

















________

*ibex.french alps*












































________

*golden eagle. pyrenees alpes cevennes mountains*








________

*dolphins Iroise Sea.in front of Bretagne region*



































________

*gannets. sept-iles: Rouzic island.Bretagne region .FRANCE*







































































________

*przevalski horses. causse mejean. france*


























every pictures from planete info.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And also dont forget to credit those photos as well, vonbingen. Actually all photos in both threads you post, the posts should have the names/links of the photographers etc (and please rezize them little to small)


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF CLERMONT-FERRAND. GRAND CARRE DE JAUDE PROJECT. FRANCE*
under construction. end of works : end 2013-middle 2014.
offices, social housing, appartments, extension mall JAUDE, cinema complex, underground parking, luxury hotel.











































































































































































































































pictures from eiffage. sorry for the pictures in french.
hotel, logements = housing, bureaux = offices, ...


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Shock in LE HAVRE. french city.*
the swimming-complex *LES BAINS*/baths *DES DOCKS by JEAN NOUVEL* are closed for ...renovation.....after just 4 years opening.

http://www.76actu.fr/ou-en-est-le-chantier-des-bains-des-docks-au-havre_24950/ in french

The Baths of Docks, *LES BAINS DES DOCKS* opened to the public in July, 2008, *suffered on a premature ageing of its internal facings, in particular constituted by elements in molten glass.*

*A municipal equipment which cost 21 million euros collapses*

*Financing of renovation* : 7 380 000 euros without taxes estimated. (among which 53 % for the stone floor)


















hno:hno:hno: pictures from lehavrais.fr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

since october 2012 *renovation of the Congress cultural center LE VOLCAN*. LE HAVRE. by architect NIEMEYER.









more news about it later
pictures from 76actu.fr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*City of PERPIGNAN. FRANCE.*

RAIL STATION TGV. 
EL CENTRE DEL MON : shopping center, offices, hotel, business center........





























































































































































































pictures from cansol.eu


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*City of RENNES. BRETAGNE. FRANCE*
project EURORENNES. new TGV rail station, offices, shops, housing, hotel, business........

construction of the first building of EURORENNES project will begin:








EUROSQUARE building.









*newest map of EURORENNES*









map of EURORENNES project.
pictures from eurorennes.fr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*City of TOURS. ILOT GARE GOURDON. FRANCE*



















immeubles en projet = buildings in project.one of the building in project will be the new tower

pictures from tours.fr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*City of NICE. FRANCE*

Digging of the 800 meters tunnel BORNE ROMAINE/Border Roman on the highway A8, just before the toll of Turbie, are going to begin on Tuesday, March 19th.



























*works has began*
pictures from nicematin.fr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*City of METZ. LA BOITE A MUSIQUES/the music box.*

Construction of LA BOITE A MUSIQUES/music box, future center of current musics, began 1 year ago. this new equipement will open end of 2013. architect rudy ricciotti.









pictures from metz.fr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*city of MARSEILLE.*
newest picture of VELODROME OM STADIUM








________









marseille 2013. installation of VENET sculptures in front of PHARO PALACE.
________

*FRAC. OPENING MARCH 23RD 2013. MARSEILLE.FRANCE*

Bridgehead of the contemporary art. 5400SQM
The regional Fund(Collection) of contemporary art opens its doors March 23rd, and surfs on the dynamics of the European Capital of the culture at the same time as it celebrates its thirty years.










FRAC reaches the light and celebrates its 30 years, 22 million euros were necessary to build its new place.
picture lemoniteur.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Marseille 2013*

That's it ! all the machines left ! The works of dredging, arrangement of the banks around MUCEM and the fortress are finally ended. All the rocks were placed.


















________

The facades of the Palace LONGCHAMP find all their magnificence



























________









Basilique Notre-Dame de la Garde
________


















Cathedral MAJOR
________









Palace PHARO
pictures from flickr julien carnot


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

terraces of MAJOR. shops.opening end 2013









Pavillon M. HOTEL INTERCONTINENTAL 5 stars behind
pictures from flickr julien carnot


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*French President François HOLLANDE* presented today *20 measures to boost the construction* and public works and the most important for me is this measure: 

François Hollande will also present this measures : 
*the limitation of the excessive appeals(recourses) against building permits *and suspension during one or two years of new standards regarding construction which increase the cost of the accommodation(housing).

:applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos and infos


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

christos-greece said:


> Great photos and infos


yes christos the limitation of appeals against constructions can be a positive info for building towers and high rises in France.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

famous *building LE MANNY* in the city of *NANTES*.


















pictures archidaily


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Serpent d'Océan*/Ocean Snake. sculpture of *Huang Yong Ping* french-chinese artist. *Estuary* of LOIRE river. *NANTES* city.




































PLblog.pictures.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*BREST ARENA. city of BREST. by Herault architects.*
new concert and sport hall. construction has began. opening end of 2014



























pictures scoop.it


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*New MATMUT CONGRESS CENTER. city of ROUEN.*
by architect WILMOTTE. 80 millions euros by MATMUT french insurance society. beginning 2014. opening 2016.
construction SITE other place than Rouen Cathedral.



























pictures scoop.it


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CENTRE NAUTIQUE/swimming complex. city of LIMOGES.*
by Octant architecture.

For such a city, it's an Impressive complex of 12000 sqm covered surface and 27000 sqm outdoor.
4 pools, SPA 800 sqm, restaurant, etc. 60 millions euros.
beginning of construction : december 2011-opening first quarter 2014.




































pictures scoop.it


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*city of CAEN. FRANCE*

*New Health Trainings Pole/Pôle Formations Santé by architect CHABANNE*
opening 2014




































________

*County court of CAEN by architect HAUVETTE.opening 2015* 













































________

*new media librairy of CAEN. by architect OMA.opening 2016*













































________

*new swimming stadium of CAEN opening 2015*













































pictures caen.fr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*City of AMIENS. LA CITADELLE/the citadel.
new university by RENZO PIANO.*































































pictures amiens.fr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*MAP OF FRANCE WITH REGIONS, IMPORTANT CITIES And physical geography*










*list of the most populated cities in FRANCE:*in french
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_des_communes_de_France_les_plus_peupl%C3%A9es
picture michelin


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*THE MAIN CITIES OF FRANCE* PART 1.





________

*THE MAIN CITIES OF FRANCE* PART 2.





________

*TOP FRENCH CITIES* 





videos youtube


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*MACHINES OF THE ISLE OF NANTES. city of NANTES. FRANCE*

*http://www.lesmachines-nantes.fr/en/*
website in english





video in english


*The Machines of the Isle of Nantes *(Les Machines de l'île) is an artistic, touristic and cultural project based in Nantes, France.










*The project* of Machines de l'île in Nantes aims to promote city's image and tries to build an identity as a creative metropole of dream and of fantasy.

In the warehouses of the former shipyards in Nantes, the Machines of the Isle is created *by two artists, François Delarozière (La Machine) and Pierre Orefice (Manaus association)*, visualising a travel-through-time world at the crossroads of the "imaginary worlds" of Jules Verne and the mechanical universe of Leonardo da Vinci.










*The Site*
Since 1 July, 2007, the site is open to the public.
Three major Machines projects include :
the Great Elephant (2007)
the Marine Worlds Carrousel (2012)
the Heron Tree (2014)

*The Great Elephant*



















*The mechanical elephant is 12 meters high and 8 meters wide, made from 45 tons of wood and steel.* It can take up to 49 passengers for a 45-minute walk. It is a non-exact replica of The Sultan's Elephant from Royal de Luxe, which toured the world from 2005 to 2007 (the main difference being that this elephant was designed to carry spectators).










*The Marine Worlds Carrousel*



















The Marine Worlds will be a huge carrousel, rising nearly 25m high and measuring 20m in diameter. It will feature 35 moving underwater creatures on three levels: the ocean floor, the depths, and sea and boats. Visitors will be able to move about amidst a ballet of aquatic animals and sea carriages, as well as climb aboard and guide the movements of the Machines.

*The Heron Tree*









*maquette of the project*

*The Heron Tree will be a steel structure of 45 meters in diameter and 28 meters in height, topped with two herons*. The project plans to allow visitors to climb either onto the back or onto the wings of the birds for a circular flight over the hanging gardens of the tree. inaugurated year 2017.









*maquette of the project*









*2 arms of the project*

*The Machine Gallery*
This is an exhibition place to illustrate the background story of the machines. Some visitors could be invited to control marine animals or the European Flight Test Centre, etc.









































































The entire process of the construction is on display by sketches, models and films. In July 2008, three new machines are scheduled to be added into the gallery.

*The Workshop*
This is the site of fabrication for people to observe the ongoing building process. Today, the construction of the Marine Worlds occupies one part of the workshop.


















all pictures from site machines de l'ile.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*PALAIS DES CONGRES/CONGRESS CENTER. City OF NANCY. FRANCE*
extension, renovation in progress.



























alexandre prevot pictures


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*New CONSERVATOIRE. city of AIX EN PROVENCE. FRANCE. by KENGO KUMA.*































































pics by scoop.it


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*PONT DU GARD. south of FRANCE.*










*The Pont du Gard* (English: Bridge of the Gard) is an ancient Roman aqueduct bridge that crosses the Gardon River in Vers-Pont-du-Gard near Remoulins, in the Gard département of southern France. 
It is part of the Nîmes aqueduct, a 50 km-long (31 mi) structure built by the Romans to carry water from a spring at Uzès to the Roman colony of Nemausus (Nîmes). 










Because the terrain between the two points is hilly, the aqueduct – built mostly underground – took a long, winding route that crossed the gorge of the Gardon, requiring the construction of an aqueduct bridge.

*Built in the 1st century AD, the Pont du Gard is the highest of all Roman aqueduct bridges and is the best preserved after the Aqueduct of Segovia. It was added to UNESCO's list of World Heritage Sites in 1985 because of its historical importance.*










The bridge has three tiers of arches, standing 48.8 m (160 ft) high. 
The whole aqueduct descends in height by only 17 m (56 ft) over its entire length, while the bridge descends by a mere 2.5 cm (0.98 in) – a gradient of only 1 in 3,000 – which is indicative of the great precision that Roman engineers were able to achieve using only simple technology. 










The aqueduct formerly carried an estimated 200,000 m3 (44,000,000 imp gal) of water a day to the fountains, baths and homes of the citizens of Nîmes. 
It continued to be used possibly until the 6th century, with some parts used for significantly longer, but lack of maintenance after the 4th century meant that it became increasingly clogged by mineral deposits and debris that eventually choked off the flow of water.










After the collapse of the Roman Empire and the aqueduct's fall into disuse, the Pont du Gard remained largely intact due to the importance of its secondary function as a toll bridge. 
For centuries the local lords and bishops were responsible for its upkeep in exchange for the right to levy tolls on travellers using it to cross the river, although some of its stones were looted and serious damage was inflicted on it in the 17th century. 
It attracted increasing attention starting in the 18th century and became an important tourist destination. 










It underwent a series of renovations between the 18th and 21st centuries, commissioned by the local authorities and the French state, that culminated in 2000 with the opening of a new visitor centre and the removal of traffic and buildings from the bridge and the area immediately around it. 
Today it is one of France's most popular tourist attractions and has attracted the attention of a succession of literary and artistic visitors.









pictures caterinasouth.blog


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*City of LE MANS. New Project NOVAXUD. FRANCE*

*NOVAXUD*
An ecodistrict which will extend over about 100 000 sqm : it is the program of Novaxud that will extend over a decade. It should give another face to this sector of the station the South.



























pictures novaxud


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*City of NIMES. FRANCE.*

*New Esplanade/square Charles de Gaulle.*





















































virtual picture


















________

*New Museum ROMANITE. by Mme De Portzamparc.*

















pictures nimes.fr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*City of METZ. Quartier/District AMPHITHEATRE. FRANCE*












































































































[email protected]é roger pictures


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*City of MULHOUSE. FRANCE*
New TGV Rail Station District.


















new tramway of Mulhouse in front of Rail Station









new business district on the rail station of mulhouse









new tramway/train of Mulhouse Region. the tram/train is an equipment which can use every rails.


















map/plan of new TGV rail station district
pictures villedemulhouse


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*LOTO and SALECCIA beaches. Island of CORSE. Metropolitan FRANCE.* 






















































palombaggia beach south-east coast of CORSE.
pictures jerome rattat


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

Très belles photos de la France


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

7rani said:


> Très belles photos de la France


hello dear 7rani, of course France is nice, but i think each country has magnificent areas and monuments to offer to show.

salut cher 7rani, en effet la France est belle, mais je crois que chaque pays a des splendeurs à montrer. 

i am french and lives in Strasbourg, je suis français et j'habite à Strasbourg.

I am nice, sociable, *cured (the ancient forumers will have understood)*, and you can all speak to me, thank you if you want it.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*INAUGURATION OF FRAC MARSEILLE. 5757 sqm. by Madame FILIPPETTI French Minister of Culture*

The regional Funds(Collections) of contemporary art, abbreviated by the acronym FRAC, are cultural institutions existing in every French region to promote the contemporary art.


















Kengo KUMA the japanese architect


























































































































































its nice, its clean, but minimalism in architecture is not my favourite architecture, for me its an impression of lack, coolness, a little empty.

an other example of minimalist architecture:the LOUVRES LENS Museum by SANAA.outdoor averything is fabulous, the big exhibition rooms with every art works TOO, but on this picture you can zee the big entrance/lobby of this museum....and you have No furniture no objects...nothing only concrete glass. its too empty for me. To enlarge the showroom and to make a smaller hall/lobby would have been more sensible. but shure the total realisation is nice, and its only my opinion.








every pictures from architecture.projet.urbanisme


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Extension/enlargement of NAUSICAA Centre de la Mer/Sea Center. BOULOGNE SUR MER city. FRANCE*










project GRAND NAUSICAA. *100-150 millions euros*. beginning of works 2014-opening 2017

will be the biggest aquarium in Europe and the third in the world behind Georgia Aquarium and Orlando.










Actually *4,5 millions liters* water / *1,19 millions gallon*......and 
In 5 years *20 millions liters water* / *5,28 millions gallon*

*with walrusses and Manta rays, hammerheads in a 12 millions liters aquarium/3,17 millions gallon*





















http://biofaune.canalblog.com/archives/2013/02/09/26369174.html
link in french
pictures nausicaa.fr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Construction of Regional Council Siege of Region AUVERGNE. City of CLERMONT-FERRAND. FRANCE*
by architect B.Mader




































pictures bruno mader


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*City of SAINT-MALO. FRANCE* *New Cultural Center in construction*

by architects *Architecture-Studio*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*City of AMIENS. Vasconi modern structure answers Perret tower. FRANCE.*

somptuous pictures by annick.pepita.over-blog.com


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*City of LE MANS. FRANCE.*
pictures lemans.fr

Second tramway line in progress :









_______

New Cultural Center LES JACOBINS in construction : 



























_______

new rail station, new intermodal knot transport, new tram :


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*City of HEROUVILLE SAINT-CLAIR. Suburbs of CAEN. FRANCE.*

*Herouville Saint-Clair is a real Architectural laboratory, unique.*

Hérouville-Saint-Clair *remained a village* of the plain of Caen without any peculiarity until 1963. 









lights by Kersalé

*At the beginning of 1960s*, in front of the necessity of enlarging the caennaise urban area(conglomeration), Hérouville is held(retained) to welcome the new housing of the zone due to its surface (1063 hectares).









college by CASTRO

The largest part of the built city is at present the fact of the new town, based(established) in 1963. 
*The first stone of the new town is put in 1963*, throwing(launching) the construction of the first modern district: the Beautiful Doors. 


















appartments jean nouvel

The Big Park and The High Madness are born in the continuity. 
*The construction of the new town will last until 1978* with the new districts of the Valley, then some Wood. 










The last district which develops is situated to Lébisey and stays a residential zone rather distant besides from the municipality.



























cinema/café

*The former(old) village, stayed as it is*, becomes a district named(appointed) the Village. 


















offices

The city hall will stay there until 1987 before moving in the premises(places) of the Douce Citadelle, city center recently builds: of an architectural aspect with a resolutely contemporary bias, even if it is inspired by the medieval conception(design) of an urban area with the city hall as the castle, the church, also by cultural places such the library(bookcase), the cinema Coffee(Café) of the images and the theater. 



























School inspectorate

The boldness of this set had for purpose " in the heart of the city, [to dare] the bet to establish the identity of Hérouville, to establish an important part of this identity on the report(relationship) of the culture and of her démocratie ". 









Europe square

In spite of these efforts, the city center will remain a big grey and deserted place(square), a quite close shopping gallery remaining the real place of exchange and meeting of the inhabitants Hérouvillais.


















offices buildings in construction

The architects who had conceived(designed) the plans of the city are known to have been innovators in the history of the french contemporary architecture French. 
*It is in particular about big contemporary signatures such as Jean Nouvel, Massimiliano Fuksas, Alain Provost, Roland Castro, Christian de Portzamparc*. 






















































overpass and shopping center by jean nouvel.open


















police

The town planning to which their creativity had given free rein allied green spaces and pedestrian spaces forbidden the road traffic or allowed in the same district an architectural coeducation(mixing) with in particular the closeness of buildings and detached houses(flags) and the presence within them of shopping malls of closeness.









housings planned



























Water tower registers on architectural heritage.
year 1968.
________



























herouville saint clair.Citis district



























________


















city hall
________









theatre









odyssee business center
________


















center of herouville. europe square
________



























city hall fountain
________









________









Les SENS building in construction
________


















offices and public equipment planned


















tramway station.tetrac









Tour Europeenne by Nouvel Fuksas Siedle.
________



























housing and University City by FUKSAS
________

*HEROUVILLE SAINT CLAIR is really a contemporary architectural urbanistic town. the result of a megalomaniac major who liked architecture. 21 000 inhabitants.*
pictures from herouville online site and architecture guide.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*City of NANCY. ARTEM. FRANCE*










*Artem (acronym of " art, technology, management ") *is a project of multidisciplinary and interuniversity alliance uniting three Grandes Écoles from Nancy to develop a pedagogy and common projects: the Fine arts(School of Fine Arts) for the art, the École des Mines(French engineering school) for the technology, and the ICN business School for the management.










*These three schools* will be gathered on the same campus instead of the barracks Molitor, in 15 minutes by streetcar of the place Stanislas. 










The urban project, confided(entrusted) to *the architect Nicolas Michelin,* integrates 3 schools and necessary equipments for the student life, a plain of the leisure activities accessible to all with playing fields, spaces of walks, city stage(stadium), 2 hectares of green spaces and orchards, as well as programs of housing nearby Because it's a whole district which so lives its urban reconquest.










The name " Artem " had been used before from 1983 till 2008 by a research team in medieval history (Nancy 2 university) which since abandoned it, the Workshop of Researches on the Medieval Texts and their assisted treatment(processing).






























































































































































































pictures by isabella.over-blog.com


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*City of DUNKERQUE/DUNKIRK. FRANCE*
Methane terminal. Harbour of Dunkerque 

In 2005, EDF investigated possible sites for building a new LNG terminal in France. Of all the sites studied, Dunkirk emerged as the best location, for three reasons::










The quality of the port environment and its ability to handle the largest methane tankers (short access time, under the safest conditions and with long timeslots).
Its geographical position, giving good access to the French and European gas networks.
Local skills and knowledge regarding building and running large industrial facilities.










In 2006, The Dunkirk Independent Port (PAD, now known as Port of Dunkirk) launched a request for proposals to build an LNG terminal in the western port. EDF S.A. was then selected by PAD in October 2006 to conduct a three-year feasibility study on the facility.









construction site february 2013

*The Methane Terminal of DUNKIRK is today the second largest industrial investment in France.*










The terminal methane carrier of Dunkirk, the starting of which is planned at the end of 2015, will have an annual capacity of *re-vaporization of 13 billions of m3 of gas* ( Gm3) and will increase 20 % the capacities of import of natural gas on the French territory. 

The project, structuring for the employment on the territory dunkerquois, will mobilize up to 1850 persons during the alteration work of the terminal between *2012 and 2015*. In exploitation phase, the project will create approximately 250 jobs directly bound to the exploitation of the terminal or raising(finding) harbour occupations. 










The amount of the *global investment of this national in scope project and European amounts to 1,5 billion euros*. it will be carried(worn) by three clients(contracting authorities): the Big Seaport of Dunkirk in charge of infrastructures, EDF for the industrial installation and GRT gas for connectings on gas networks.


















pictures dunkerque lng online site


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*City Of AMIENS. FRANCE.*
New Hospital/CHU.

Designed by the agency of architecture Aart, the new hospital of Amiens, 126.000 sqm is built by Bouygues Construction. 
It will contain 791 beds, 30 operating blocks, as well as a parking lot in money ground of 500 places. 
The project includes the construction of a new building in the South of Amiens, which will allow to group the north hospital and several establishments at present distributed in various points of the city (maternity(maternity hospital), ophthalmology,etc).
costs: 220 millions euros. opening end 2013.









picture le moniteur


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Big rectification:* 










*this project of a transfer bridge* is not decided yet, 
*at the moment it is a proposal for the city of Marseille and not of Nantes*. 

But the architects of this proposal are from the city of Nantes.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*the top 3 cities where luxury real estate prices are the highest worldwide*

*luxury real estate square meter price on average :*

Monaco : 45.000 euros
Saint-Jean Cap Ferrat : 40.000 euros
London : 37.800 euros
.
.
.
.
Saint-Tropez : 30.000 euros

data : magazine Capital
________

*City of Saint-Jean Cap Ferrat. Côte d'Azur. France.*
500 villas in this city. 2100 inhabitants.


























































































________



























villa ephrussi de rotschild










































































































































































































































Villa MARYLAND. Owner Paul ALLEN Microsoft.
pictures by beauchamp estates and michael zingraf


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

HAPPY EASTER :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:








































































hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:
pictures from offthemark.com, zeebarf.com, ohmygoodness.com, thomas, halfthedeck.com


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Museum Confluences. City Of LYON. FRANCE*


















________









bridge Raymond Barre. Lyon 

pictures taken yesterday by garangejardin.canalblog


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*City Of MARSEILLE. FRANCE*









extension renovation of VELODROME OM soccer/football stadium.
________


















MUCEM. Marseille 2013
________









Palais/Palace LONGCHAMP
pictures by passedat and info-stades


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Fabulous VIDEO of PRINTEMPS MALL. STRASBOURG. FRANCE.*
New Facade cladding. 





from youtube.by walkoart


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*City of BREST. FRANCE.
CAPUCINS Project*










*Programs of the Plateau 75 000 sqm SHON *









commerces=shops/cinema=movie center/ateliers=workshops/mediatheque=medialibrairy

Housing environment: 560 housing subsidized(government-regulated) 
housing 25 % 
housing 25 % affordable costs and 
50 % free entry 










Economic and tertiary activities 
offices, shops, hotels










Public equipments international house and residence

*Programs of the Workshops/ATELIERS 35 000 sqm SHON*  










Pole " recreational activities and leisure activities " (cinema, restoration(catering))  










Activities of congress and seminaries(seminars)  










tertiary Activities  










Sectors(Networks) Images and Sounds: Film library of Brittany  










Sector(Network) Arts and Design: school Superior of Arts and 
Le Fourneau  










Center and route of interpretation










http://www.clubqualite-btp29.com/club_btp_files/documents/pdf/Presentation_Projet_Capucins_Brest.pdf












































































































development since 2012, end of works 2020
pictures from ouest-france and citizenside


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*City of ANGOULEME. FRANCE.
Mediatheque/media librairy*.works 2013/2015.by architects Loci Anima Architectes (LAA)




































beginning of works since a few days


















:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts: what a project for such a small city.









pictures agglo-angoulème


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*City of PAU. FRANCE*
New gallery and documentation center for Misericorde School.
by architects Jakob and MacFarlane.



























pictures agglo-pau


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

*Nice - Coulèe Verte*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

hello cb31 thanks for the pictures. Why a new green alley/coulee verte on this place in Nice ?

ok It is cleared(released) and better for the visibility, But formerly there were equipments here in the middle and now there will be only greenery anything else.
you had parkings constructions before........and now just only greenery.
the results will be nicer new renoved but i think it's a little bit empty.....they could install detached houses or small sheds or small equipments...etc


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*HOTEL INTERCONTINENTAL 5 stars. City of MARSEILLE. FRANCE* 

*OPENING 26 APRIL 2013*. Cost of the Works : 120 million euros









picture marsactu


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Funny controversy in city of TOULOUSE about a transport line project.*
i don't post it, it's too obscene :lol::lol::lol:
but sorry in french : 

http://www.toulousoscopie.fr/categorie-10185286.html

"With Joel, meeting of dialogue often rhymes with constipation"

I exploded to laugh.....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*PRINTEMPS MALL. CITY OF STRASBOURG.FRANCE.*
few days before reopening









dna picture


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*MARSEILLE 2013 news:*

after Republique street and Airport Marignane, 

a *third* *Starbucks Coffee* open in MARSEILLE on square/place *FELIX BARET*.

And soon *the fourth* Starbucks Coffee in Marseille ....a *second* in Airport Marignane.
________

The *Jungle* in MARSEILLE. 38 facades 3D to observe with 3D glasses









_______

Football/soccer *VELODROME OM stadium* today 04/04/2013



























pictures info-stades


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*MARSEILLE NEWS.*

*the update* of EUROMEDITERRANEE works is online for MARCH 2013.:banana:
http://www.euromediterranee.fr/telechargements/suivi-des-chantiers.html
When by car you come from Marignane, passing near on the tower CGM, all these construction sites QUAIS D'ARENC EUROMED DOCKS TERRACES DU PORT MAJOR and all these cranes that must be crazy.
Marseille is an enormous open-air construction site, this week-end opens the VILLA MEDITERRANEE CEREM in 3 weeks the INTERCONTINENTAL HOTEL 5 stars in 2 months the MUCEM the Palace LONGCHAMP museum than the MINOTERIE THEATRE and soon the archeologic park behind BOURSE mall..that's crazy. 
It was time that this city wakes up


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF LYON. CONFLUENCES MUSEUM*









FLICKR


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF LILLE. DISTRICT EURALILLE*



























































































pictures by franzheimer


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*BRIDGES OF FRANCE.* opening year 1974

*The Saint-Nazaire bridge (French: Le pont de Saint-Nazaire)* is a Cable-stayed bridge spanning the Loire river and linking Saint-Nazaire on the north bank and Saint-Brevin-les-Pins on the south bank, in the department of Loire-Atlantique, Brittany, France.
Total length	3,356 m *LONGEST BRIDGE IN FRANCE*
Longest span	404 m
Opened	1975 (built in 1974)



































































































pictures wikipedia


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Île de Ré bridge * second longest french bridge. opening year 1988

is connected to La Rochelle and to the Île de Ré, in France. It was built by Bouygues and financed by the Charente-Maritime department.
Length 2 926,5 m
Width 15,5 m
Height 42 m


























































































pictures iledere


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*The bridge of the Ile d'Oléron* or the viaduct of Oléron, 

situated in Charente-Maritime, built by the company Campenon Bernard was inaugurated on *June 21st, 1966.*
It is now the *third longest* bridge of France.
Since the municipality of Bourcefranc-le-Chapus, it connects the continent to the Ile d'Oléron.

Length 2 862 m
Width 10,60 m
Height 23,21 m































































wikipedia


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*City of MARSEILLE. TERRASSES DU PORT MALL. update. *





















































































































pictures projet.urbanisme.architecture


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*City of NANTES. FRANCE.*






















































ile de Nantes
________


















Buren sculptures
_______
pictures nantesilerougeblog


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*city of MARSEILLE. Centre BOURSE MALL. update*









renovation opening end 2013/beginning 2014

picture loic raguenes


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*city of STRASBOURG. FRANCE.*

*re-opening PRINTEMPS MALL* today saturday 6 april 2013
22 millions euros. 7300 sqm. 7 floors










finally i think it's not ugly but not the top too. on the renderings the cladding was better.
and the renoved ground floor of the Galeries Lafayette of Strasbourg is more classy.
and with such a small investment of 22 million euros you can not reach the nirvana.
last thing: *the metal pieces stucked on the glazed facades are not the best*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CEREM. VILLA MEDITERRANEE OPENS TODAY*
07/04/2013.

here a great report of Villa Mediterranee:
http://www.domusweb.it/en/architecture/2013/04/03/an-abode-for-mediterranean-culture.html
________










*Stefano Boeri inaugurates Villa Mediterranée in France*

*MARSEILLE*

Apr. 5 - The opening ceremony of La Villa Méditerranée will be held Sunday in Marseille. Thanks to the visionary architecture of Italian architects Stefano Boeri, Gianandrea Barreca and Giovanni La Varra, the Villa is located along the docks of Marseilles. The opening ceremony, attended by Stefano Boeri, involves the cutting of an Italian and a European ribbon as well as the unveiling of a plaque. It will be led by Martin Schulz, President of the European Parliament and President of the Parliaments of the Mediterranean and Michel Vauzelle, President of the Region Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur. The inauguration will take place during the Summit of the Presidents of the Parliaments of the UfM (Union pour la Méditerranée) hosted at La Villa Mediterranée from Sunday until April 9. The "Villa Méditerranée, Centre International pour le dialogue et les échanges en Méditerranée" is a 2004 project developed by Stefano Boeri, Gianandrea Barreca and Giovanni La Varra (now in separate studies) and is a multifunctional building of about 9000m2, situated on the banks of the historic French port city. It will host cultural events, research and documentation spaces on the Mediterranean. The new building is reminiscent of the concept buildings developed by SBA - Stefano Boeri Architects - in La Maddalena, built on the occasion of the G8.










*THE BUILDING IN DETAIL*

The construction is characterized by a 36 meter jump suspended at 14 meters above the sea level and an exhibition area of 1000m2, illuminated by side glass, skylights and a glass walk-in floor. Below the basin, there is another multipurpose space of 1500m2 including a performance hall for 500 people. The visual contact with the sea is provided by a skylight porthole. A large vertical atrium connects the two main spaces with other smaller places, including meeting rooms, offices and a restaurant.










report from http://www.9colonne.it/
________































































major cathedral of marseille

pictures flickr from cro-magnon13.

this building looks great nicer than i expected. go marseille go 
Last information : since the installation of the video-supervision, the crimes in the center of Marseille fells with 30 % and I want to say to our stupid journalists who always push this city that Marseille has other things to propose that kalashnikovs or crimes that you can find in every big city.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*city of MARSEILLE. *APRIL 2013.









tower cgm



























cathedral major. voutes de la major luxury shopping mall in construction









regards de provence art gallery on right side



























behind villa mediterranee cerem


















Cours Estienne d'Orves









Place des Huiles









pavillon M on right side, Hotel intercontinental in the background.19 days before opening.









pharo palace background, fortress saintjean, mucem, cerem villa mediterranee, musee regards de provence
pics flickr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF MARSEILLE. CEREM. VILLA MEDITERRANEE. FRANCE*

*The president of the European parliament Martin Schulz* summons(convenes) the first summit of the parliaments presidents of the Union for the Mediterranean region.

HIS SPEECH at Villa Mediterranee:
"Dear Friends,

I should first like to welcome you all here today and, on your behalf, to thank the President of the Provence-Alpes-Côte d’Azur region, Michel Vauzelle, and the Mayor of Marseille, Jean-Claude Gaudin, for the warm and generous hospitality they have shown us.

We are meeting here today in the city of Marseille, where for centuries the civilisations, cultures and religions of the Mediterranean have met and intermingled, providing a rich vein of inspiration for philosophers, writers and artists.

Marseille’s designation as a European Capital of Culture in 2013 brings us back full circle, duly acknowledging the part the city has played in history while holding out the promise of a bright future.

The choice of a building marked down to become the International Centre for Dialogue and Exchange in the Mediterranean as the venue for our summit could therefore not have been more fitting, not least on account of its bold, futuristic architecture.

It would be difficult to find a venue which better symbolises the aims of this summit.

What better place could there be than Marseille’s Villa Méditerranée in which to demonstrate our commitment to continuing, with optimism and pragmatism, to build an area of peace and prosperity both for and with our fellow citizens?"
























































































































































































































architectureFR-jz pictures


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF TOULOUSE. FRANCE*






http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toulouse
in french
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toulouse
in english
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toulouse
in spanish
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toulouse
in german
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toulouse
in portuguese
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%D1%83%D0%BB%D1%83%D0%B7%D0%B0
in russian
http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E3%83%88%E3%82%A5%E3%83%BC%E3%83%AB%E3%83%BC%E3%82%BA
in japanese

*Toulouse* (French pronunciation: [tu.luz] ( listen), locally: [tuˈluzə] ( listen); Occitan: Tolosa [tuˈluzɔ], Latin: Tolosa, medieval Tholoza) is a city in the *Haute-Garonne* department in *southwestern France*. 


















Capitole de Toulouse (mainly 18th century), housing the Hôtel de Ville, the Théâtre du Capitole (opera house), and the Donjon du Capitole (16th century), located on the Place du Capitole.

It lies on the banks of the *River Garonne*, 150 kilometers from the Mediterranean Sea and 300 from the Atlantic Ocean, and 590 km (366 mi) away from Paris. 









square of Trinity

*With 1,202,889 inhabitants* as of 1 January 2008, the Toulouse metropolitan area is the *fourth-largest* in France, after Paris (12.1 million), Lyon (2.1 million), and Marseille (1.7 million).









High School manufacture des tabacs/tobaccos

*Toulouse is the centre of the European aerospace industry, with the headquarters of Airbus*, Galileo positioning system, the SPOT satellite system, ATR (aircraft manufacturer), the Aerospace Valley, considered as a global cluster, the city also hosts l'Oncopole de Toulouse, *the largest cancer research centre in Europe*, the European headquarters of Intel and CNES's Toulouse Space Centre (CST), *the largest space centre in Europe*.









bridge over garonne river

Thales Alenia Space, and Astrium Satellites, EADS's satellite system subsidiary, also have a significant presence in Toulouse. Its world renowned university is *one of the oldest in Europe* (founded in 1229) and, with more than *119,000 students*, is the third-largest university campus of France after Paris and Lyon.









church/église du taur

Toulouse was the capital of the former province of Languedoc (provinces were abolished during the French Revolution), the former Visigothic Kingdom and was the capital of the historical region of Occitania (Southern France). 
*It is now the capital of the Midi-Pyrénées region*, the largest region in metropolitan France. It is also the capital of the Haute-Garonne department.









toulouse panoramic

Moreover, the city of Toulouse has *two historic sites added to the UNESCO* World Heritage Site, the Canal Du Midi (shared with other cities), since 1996, and the Basilica of St. Sernin under the description: World Heritage Sites of the Routes of Santiago de Compostela in France, since 1998.










Toulouse is home to the Galerie du Château d'eau, one of the oldest places dedicated to photography in the world, the Académie des Jeux floraux, the oldest literary society of the Western World and, according to many historians, was one of the places where capitalism was invented.


















basilique saint sernin









place du capitole









matabiau rail station














hotel de lasbordes



























toulouse blagnac airport: *traffic 2012 : 7,6 millions passengers*









PEX TOULOUSE.new exhibition center. in progress


















canal du midi









new TSE. toulouse school of economics. works began.



























toulouse by night.









one of the media librairy of toulouse.Grand M









The Cité de l'espace (City of Space) is a theme park focused on space and the conquest of space. 
It was opened in September 1997 and is located on the eastern outskirts of Toulouse, France. 
As of 2012, there had been more than 4 million visitors.
*cité de l'espace.*









Lines A and B are automatic metro lines,[2] which use VAL technology built by Matra, now part of Siemens Transportation Systems.
13 of the 18 stations on line A are 52 metres long and can therefore handle four-car trains. Platform screen doors separate the platforms from the tracks and are synchronised with the doors of the trains. Therefore, each platform must be absolutely straight. Each two-car set can accommodate from 150 to 220 people.









jean jaures station

The trains have rubber tyres and use a third rail 750V direct current electric supply. They can climb slopes of up to 7%, reach a top speed of approximately 60 km/h, and can operate on the line at a maximum frequency of 65 seconds.










A central control centre regulates the network and ensures its safety and can take control of trains remotely in the event of an incident or a breakdown.
Currently, two types of rolling stock are in circulation: VAL 206 and VAL 208. The name of the next station is announced just before each stop and just after the departure from the preceding station. In VAL 208 trains, the name of the next station and its connections are shown in each car on a panel of LEDs.









Astrium is an aerospace subsidiary of the European Aeronautic Defence and Space Company (EADS) that provides civil and military space systems and services. In 2009, Astrium had a turnover of €4.8 billion and 15,000 employees in France, Germany, the United Kingdom, Spain and the Netherlands. Astrium is member of Institute of Space, its Applications and Technologies.

Its three main areas of activity are :
Astrium Satellites for spacecraft and ground segment
Astrium Space Transportation for launchers and orbital infrastructure
Astrium Services for the development and delivery of satellite services

*EADS/AIRBUS WORLD HEADQUARTERS ARE IN TOULOUSE.FRANCE*








*AIRBUS FACTORIES AND TOULOUSE BLAGNAC AIRPORT FROM THE SKY*

AIRBUS A380 Construction Building the Airbus A380 & Tour













renovation toulouse soccer/football stadium

*TOULOUSE GREAT PROJECTS*




in french

pictures videos toulouse metropole


----------



## 785663 (Nov 14, 2011)

Your photo of EADS Astrium is from Elancour near Paris

For Toulouse here :

http://www.astrium.eads.net/media/image/toulouse_2010.jpg


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

Diagonal fr said:


> Your photo of EADS Astrium is from Elancour near Paris
> 
> For Toulouse here :
> 
> http://www.astrium.eads.net/media/image/toulouse_2010.jpg


thank you diagonal i have changed the picture.
________









fabulous picture from the sky of TOULOUSE. on your left MEDIA LIBRAIRY JOSE CABANIS
picture toulouse metropole


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Toulouse’s Aeroscopia museum readies for its 2014 opening with Airbus support*

Construction is continuing apace for the Airbus-supported Aeroscopia museum in Toulouse, France, which will put the spotlight on European aviation’s past, present and future following its public opening in early 2014.











*Aeroscopia will be located at Toulouse-Blagnac Airport* – which also is home to Airbus headquarters – where it will display the “Heritage” collection of historical aircraft and play a role in protecting these, and other, vintage planes. 
After its opening, Aeroscopia visitors will be able to board and visit three milestone aircraft: a flight test Concorde supersonic jet, an open Super Guppy transporter and an A300 – which is the world’s first twin-engine widebody, and the cornerstone in Airbus’ commercial jetliner family. 










Over the past six years, Airbus has contributed 3.5 million of Aeroscopia’s total 15.5-million-euro budget, and sees the museum as being complementary to its own heritage department. The already-successful Airbus tours in Toulouse also will move to Aeroscopia, and the museum team is hopeful they can equal the annual tally of 150,000 visitors.
Jean Pinet, founding member of the “Terre d’Envol” association that played a key role in championing Aeroscopia, said the museum’s progress hasn’t always been smooth and that support of the air transport sector and local politicians has proved crucial. 










“I’m happy that the project happened at all after such a complicated and lengthy gestation,” he added. “Toulouse deserves a museum that is worthy of its contribution to aviation’s past, present and future. It’s served as a reminder that one should never give up the fight for a worthy cause.

pictures commons wikipedia


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF STRASBOURG. FRANCE.*

project eiffage. place de haguenau. it is i think just a proposal


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF STRASBOURG. FRANCE.*

european parliament. building IP4 by architecture studio.
one of the largest building in france






















































http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Institutions_in_Strasbourg
european institutions in strasbourg
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Council_of_Europe
council of europe
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seat_of_the_European_Parliament_in_Strasbourg
seat of the european parliament in strasbourg


















european district.l 'AGORA
________

famous cathedral of strasbourg









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strasburg_Cathedral


















________

strasbourg central rail station



























________

La Petite France District



















Petite-France is an area in Strasbourg, Alsace, France.
It is located on the Grande Île (Main Island), where the river Ill splits up into a number of canals and cascades through a small area of medieval half-timbered houses and baroque sandstone buildings. In the Middle Age, the Petite-France was the tanning-houses and slaughterhouses area. The Grand Île was named a UNESCO World Heritage Site in 1988.
The name Petite-France ("Little France") was not given for patriotic or architectural reasons. It comes from the "hospice of the syphilitic" (Hospice des Vérolés, in French), which was built in the late fifteenth century on this island, to cure persons with syphilis, then called the "French disease" in German,[1] Franzosenkrankheit.








________

la grande mosquee








________

ecam ingenieurs school








________

place kleber
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Place_Kl%C3%A9ber








________

palais du rhin/rhine river palace








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palais_du_Rhin
________

church saint paul
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._Paul%27s_Church_(Strasbourg)








________









tourism boats over the Ill river









a boat in la petite france district.fabulous picture
________

ENA Strasbourg école nationale administration

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89cole_nationale_d%27administration








________

Barrage Vauban









The Barrage Vauban (Vauban weir) is a weir erected in the 17th century on the river Ill west of the "Petite France" district in Strasbourg. It was constructed from 1686 to 1700 by the French Engineer Jacques Tarade according to plans by Vauban. Several stories high, it houses sculptures in its main level and a panoramical terrace on its roof.
________

les ponts couverts/the covered bridge








________

Quartier Rivetoile/Austerlitz

This new district is an ancient part of the harbour/port of strasbourg.
shopping center rivetoile with 100 shops, the medialibrairy andre malraux, appartments, offices building, subterranean parking, the conservatoire de musique of strasbourg, etc

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/M%C3%A9diath%C3%A8que_Andr%C3%A9-Malraux_de_Strasbourg

















indoor of medialibrairy andre malraux








































































rivetoile mall and office building









conservatoire of strasbourg by architect gaudin
________

area and construction site PRINTEMPS MALL.








the printemps mall is re-open since saturday 6 april 2013. 7300 sqm. 22 millions costs
________




































http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Court_of_Human_Rights
european court of human rights by star architect ROGERS 
________

port/harbour of strasbourg

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_autonome_de_Strasbourg
in french








________

strasbourg

"german" district and european district








________

STRASBOURG CAPITAL OF CHRISTMASS

















christkindelmärik oldest christmass market in the world


















________

ARTE TV CHANNEL









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arte
________









crystal park office building. offices district espace europeen schiltigheim/strasbourg
________









Hotel de la Région Alsace/seat of region alsace
________

seat of department du bas-rhin/hotel du departement by vasconi architect








________









contemporary art museum of strasbourg by fainsilber architect of cité des sciences la villette paris
________

Palais de l'Aubette/dancing room from year 1928. 









Aubette is a historical building on Place Kléber in Strasbourg, France. It was built by Jacques-François Blondel in 1765–1772. Between 1926 and 1928 it was redecorated by Sophie Taeuber-Arp, Jean Arp and De Stijl artist Theo van Doesburg. The work of the three artists had been called "the Sistine Chapel of abstract art".
________









zenith concert hall of strasbourg. by architect fuksas.
and rallye de france with sebastien loeb
________

district les halles is an area in strasbourg more as 30 years old with shopping center, offices buildings, big subterranean parkings, hotels, 
second shopping center of strasbourg PLACE DES HALLES 
here picture proposal of renovation 



























on your left tower ESCA with a new cladding









________
pictures from flickr. gerard67


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF STRASBOURG. FRANCE.*
BNU.national universitary librairy.renovation by architect Michelin
re-opening fall 2014








































































________

*CITY OF STRASBOURG*.complete report from wikipedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strasbourg





a day in strasbourg. video youtube

pictures by dna news paper
________



























strasbourg famous winstub restaurants and Tarte Flambee speciality.
________









famous Astronomical clock and pillar of the angels into strasbourg cathedral
_______









hotel le regent contades.strasbourg
________









visiting strasbourg by boat
________









port of strasbourg on the rhine river,on your right germany right side of the RHINE river
________



























maison Kammerzell and Cathedral

pictures bellonsblog


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*MARSEILLE HOTEL INTERCONTINENTAL*. WEBSITE.

http://marseille.intercontinental.com/


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

_L'ODYSSEE DE CARTIER._





an advert.......but a masterpiece
________

_Two Unsuspecting Guys Take The New Renault Clio For A Test Drive_





________

_Two Unsuspecting Girls Take The New Renault Clio For A Test Drive_





videos youtube


----------



## ko7 (Sep 7, 2009)

superb! many thx. keep posting


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF ROYAN. FRANCE. *










*The city of ROYAN. QUEEN of the FIFTHIES architecture. The architecture of ROYAN is Influenced by Niemeyer Le Corbusier and looks very ART DECO style*

Royan has the label of City of Art and History.

Created in 1985 by the Ministry of Culture and Communication, the label "Cities and Countries of Art and History" is awarded to jurisdictions that commit to conducting an active approach to promoting the heritage and Awareness architecture and the environment.

*Royan is one of the few cities rebuilt after World War II* to obtain this precious label, after Le Havre and Lorient.

The city of ROYAN was Almost completely destroyed after the second World War.

Destroyed by bombardments allied during the fights of the liberation siege of Royan, in September 12th April 1944-15th, 1945, *the martyred city is afterward declared Research laboratory on the town planning and possess since a representative architectural heritage of the 1950s *( modernist architecture).

*The overall-planner/urbanist of ROYAN was Claude FERRET* from Bordeaux.
Most of Royan was re-built between 1950 and 1960.









covered market


















Foncillon housing building













































concrete church notre-dame. ARCHITECT GUILLAUME GILLET. Famous architect of the thirties.


















congress center




































royan city center



























lutherian temple































































villa rafale/boomerang


















villa quentin




































art gallery/ ancient busses station




































housing



























villa la perrinière


















house Jean PROUVE



























VILLA













































swimming-pool of Royan. brasilian influence of 1950s


















villa ombre blanche


















villa "grille-pain/toaster"









saint georges temple









villa helianthe









post office royan









Vaults/voutes gallery du port


















soccer/football stadium









royan museum









villa








































































royan sea front


















villa pont et chaussees



























________

ROYAN after THE WORLD WAR II




























pictures commons wikimedia


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF MONTLUCON. FRANCE.*

*MUPOP. New MUSEUM of Popular Music*/Musee des Musiques Populaires.
Opening end of JUNE 2013. 3300 SQM. 









































































link in french : http://www.agglo-montlucon.fr/index.php/mupop.html

pictures citymontlucon


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

hello dear friends. today is sunday and this afternoon i will visit a famous monument in Alsace my region, the famous HAUT KOENIGSBOURG castel with a friend. see you this evening.









pic tristan vuano


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF GRENOBLE. FRANCE. *

*Grenoble* (French pronunciation: ​[ɡʁə.nɔbl]; Arpitan: Grenoblo) is a city in southeastern France, at the foot of the French Alps where the river Drac joins the Isère. 
*Located in the Rhône-Alpes region*, Grenoble is the capital of the department of Isère. 
The proximity of the mountains, as well as its size, has led to the city being known in France as the "*Capital of the Alps*".
Grenoble's history goes back more than 2,000 years, at a time when it was a small Gallic village. 
While it gained in stature by becoming the capital of the Dauphiné in the 11th century, Grenoble remained for most of its history a modest parliamentary and garrison city on the borders of the kingdom of France.

Grenoble grew in importance through its industrial development, the city experiencing several periods of economic expansion in the last centuries. 
It started with its booming glove industry in the 18th and 19th centuries, continued with the development of a strong hydropower industry in the late 19th to early 20th centuries and ended with its post-World War II economic boom symbolized by *the holding of the X Olympic Winter Games in 1968*. 
The city is now a *significant scientific centre in Europe*.

The population of the city of Grenoble at the 2008 census was *156,659*. 
The population of the Grenoble metropolitan area (French: aire urbaine de Grenoble) at the 2008 census was *664,832*. 
The residents of the city are called "Grenoblois".
Among the numerous communes that make up Grenoble are the city's largest suburbs, Saint-Martin-d'Hères, Échirolles, and Fontaine, each with a population exceeding 20,000

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grenoble
wikipedia grenoble/english language
________









grenoble by night with the alps in the background









cable rail way to the Hill Bastille













































eco-district caserne de bonne































































new project l'esplanade by de portzamparc









place general le ray


















grenoble and the river isère


















laboratoire lauelangevin. the european synchrotron









grenoble downtown and tramway


















dauphiné parliament palace. place saint andré


















cathedrale notre dame of grenoble









tower of tresorerie



























grenoble from bastille hill









museum librairy 









grenoble hospital









grenoble presqu'ile/almost island. contemporary architecture









auguste perret tower. concrete


















"the three towers" built between 1963 and 1967. 98 meters high. 33 levels


















concert hall.belle electrique.under construction.opening 2014




































tramway of grenoble. new tramway line E. opening end 2014.






















































shopping center. eco district caserne de bonne


















vaucans house









church saint louis









place saint andré









prefecture









hotel pierre bucher courtyard









porte/door de france









porte/door saint laurent









Gallo-Roman rampart


















alpexpo.concert exhibition hall.









isère banks


















shopping center grand place









hotel okko.under construction. 138 rooms.opening december 2013.













































new project refurbishment rail station grenoble


















rail station place/square


















square of verdun









justice palais/house on right









seat of minatec society









soccer/football stadium grenoble









university extension by brunet saunier architects









grenoble science building









fountain trois ordres/three orders









victor hugo square









church sacre coeur. doyen gosse square









new eco district hoche









actual rail station grenoble.calder sculpture










city hall of grenoble


















restaurant/brasserie chavant









grand hotel grenoble. 4stars

pictures grenoble.tourisme


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*The Pont de Normandie* 










is a cable-stayed road bridge that spans the river Seine linking Le Havre to Honfleur in Normandy, northern France. 
Its total length is *2,143.21 metres* (7,032 ft) – 856 metres (2,808 ft) between the two piers. 










Despite being a motorway toll bridge, there is a footpath as well as a narrow cycle lane in each direction allowing pedestrians and cyclists to cross the bridge free of charge.










*construction*

The bridge was designed by Michel Virlogeux. 
The architects were François Doyelle and Charles Lavigne.Construction by Bouygues, Campenon Bernard, Dumez, Monberg & Thorsen, Quillery, Sogea and Spie Batignolles began in 1988 and lasted 7 years. 
The bridge opened on 20 January 1995.










At that time the bridge was both the longest cable-stayed bridge in the world, and had the record for the longest distance between piers for any cable-stayed bridge. 
It was more than 250 metres (820 ft) longer between piers than the previous record. 










This record was lost in 1999 to the Tatara Bridge in Japan. 
Its record for length for a cable-stayed bridge was lost in 2004 to the 2883 meters of the Rio-Antirrio. 
At the end of construction, the bridge had cost $465 million and was financed by Natixis.










The cable-stayed design was chosen because it was both cheaper and more resistant to high winds than a suspension bridge.

*Structure*










The span, 23.6 metres (77 ft) wide, is divided into four lanes for traffic and two lanes for pedestrians. The pylons, made of concrete, are shaped as upside-down Ys. They weigh more than 20,000 tons[clarification needed] and are 214.77 metres (705 ft) tall. More than 19,000 tons[clarification needed] of steel and 184 cables were used.



























pics wikipedia


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*LA PATROUILLE DE FRANCE.*































































pictures all-free photos.com


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Overseas departments and territories of France*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overseas_departments_and_territories_of_France
*in english* complete report about Overseas departments and territories of France.
________

*2,685,705 people lived in the French Overseas Departments and Territories in January 2011.*
________










*France also claims many overseas regions, territories and collectives.* 
*The 5 overseas regions*, each is also a department of France, are considered to be an essential part of the country. 
These regions share a similar status to the other 96 departments of Metropolitan France and are considered to be part of the European Union. These five regions are *French Guiana, Guadeloupe, Martinique, Mayotte, and Réunion.*

There are also 5 overseas collectives, one collectivity, one overseas territory and one island possession. 
These are still part of the French Republic, but are not considered to be a part of the European Union. 
The overseas collectives are *French Polynesia, Saint Barthélemy, Saint Martin, Saint Pierre and Miquelon, and Wallis and Futuna.* 
The collectivity is *New Caledonia*, the overseas territory is *French Southern and Antarctic Lands, and one island possession is Clipperton Island.*

*Did you know?*

*Due to these overseas territories, France has the second largest exclusive economic zones (seazone) in the world*. 
This zone covers 11,035,000 km2 (4,260,000 sq mi) and is approximately 8% of the total area of the planet ! 

The following is a map of the EEZ of France:









________


*NEW CALEDONIA. FRANCE.*

THE HEART OF VOH.

*The Heart of Voh* is a natural vegetable formation of Voh municipality on island New Caledonia. 
It is about a natural clearing of four hectares in the mangrove swamp lining the New Caledonian lagoon, what makes it one tans completely classic except that it has, seen from above, the shape of a heart.

Depiction celebrates by a photography taken in 1990 and appeared a few years later on the cover of the book The Earth seen by the Sky, *a work of the French photographer Yann Arthus-Bertrand*, it since appeared on of numerous supports, in particular in the magazine Geography in February 2008.









________

*TJIBAOU/Kanak People CULTURAL CENTER*. City of *NOUMEA*. New Caledonia. FRANCE.
by architect Renzo *PIANO*. 

Kanak People are Indigenous Melanesian Inhabitants of New Caledonia.


















________

*FRENCH POLYNESIA.* *FRANCE.*

*ISLAND BORA BORA*













































pics wikipedia


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*FRENCH GUIANA. FRANCE.*

*Guiana Space Centre. CITY OF KOUROU.*









map of guiana space center

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guiana_Space_Centre
report in english from wikipedia









Shooting range of ARIANE 5 rocket left. shooting range of VEGA rocket right.

The Guiana Space Centre or, more commonly, *Centre Spatial Guyanais (CSG)* is a French and European spaceport *near Kourou in French Guiana*. 

Operational since 1968, it is particularly suitable as a location for a spaceport as it fulfills the two major geographical requirements of such a site:

it is quite close to the equator, so that the spinning earth can impart some extra velocity to the rockets for free when launched eastward, and
it has uninhabited territory (in this case, open sea) to the east, so that lower stages of rockets and debris from launch failures cannot fall on human habitations.


















shooting range of Soyuz rocket

*The European Space Agency, the French space agency CNES, and the commercial Arianespace company* conduct launches from Kourou. 
This is the spaceport used by the ESA to send supplies to the International Space Station using the Automated Transfer Vehicle.

The location was selected in 1964 to become the spaceport of France. 
When the European Space Agency (ESA) was founded in 1975, France offered to share Kourou with ESA.
Commercial launches are bought also by non-European companies. 
ESA pays two thirds of the spaceport's annual budget and has also financed the upgrades made during the development of the Ariane launchers.









shooting range of ARIANE 5 rocket.
________

*European Space Agency*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Space_Agency
in english

*Established in 1975 and headquartered in Paris, France*, ESA has a staff of more than 2,000 with an annual budget of about €4.02 billion / US$5.38 billion (2012.

*Membership and Contribution to ESA:*
France 18,8%
Germany 17,9%
Italy 8,7%
UK 6,0%
Spain 4,6%
Belgium 4,2%
et caetera
________

*ARIANESPACE SA*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arianespace
in english





Ariane 5 Launch of HOT BIRD 9 and W2M

*Arianespace SA* is a *French company founded in 1980* as the world's first commercial space transportation company.
It undertakes the production, operation, and marketing of the Ariane 5 rocket launcher as part of the Ariane programme.
Two other launch systems are offered by the company, the Soyuz-2 as a medium-lift alternative to Ariane 5, and the Vega as a lighter one.
As of 2004, Arianespace held more than 50 percent of the world market for boosting satellites to geostationary transfer orbit (GTO).









ARIANE 5 launch

More than 240 commercial launches have occurred since May 22, 1984, and Arianespace states that the total number of launch contracts signed since Ariane launches commenced operations in 1984 is 285.
*Arianespace uses the Centre Spatial Guyanais in French Guiana as a launch site*. 
*It has its headquarters in Courcouronnes, Essonne, France, near Évry.*
On 21 October 2011 Arianespace launched the first Soyuz rocket ever from outside former Soviet Territory. 
The payload was two Galileo navigation satellites.









shooting range ARIANE 5

The company and its infrastructure

*Arianespace has 24 shareholders from 10 European countries, including:*
CNES (34%)
EADS (30%)

*Country	Shareholders	Capital*
*France	7........... 60.12%*
Germany	2........... 18.62%
Italy 2........... 9.36%
Belgium	3........... 3.15%
Switzerland	2............ 2.51%
Sweden	2........... 2.30%
Spain	3........... 2.01%
Netherland 1........... 1.82%
Norway	1........... 0.10%
Denmark	1

pics texts wikipedia.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*city of MARSEILLE news.*

*The new square NARVIK in front of SAINT CHARLES* rail station of Marseille was inaugurated yesterday. monday april 15, 2013.



























virtual pics.http://www.visualimo.fr/


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*MARINELAND. CITY OF ANTIBES. COTE D'AZUR. FRANCE.*

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marineland_d%27Antibes
in french

































*Marineland is an animal exhibition park in Antibes, France*. 

It was founded in 1970 by Roland de la Poype. 
First, it was a small oceanarium with a few pools and animals *but now it is one of the biggest in the world and receives more than 1,200,000 visitors per year.* 

It is the only French sea park featuring two cetacean species: killer whales and dolphins.










On July 25, 2006, the park was sold to the Spanish amusement park group Parques Reunidos for about 75 million Euros. Parques Reunidos also operates L'Oceanografic in Valencia on the Spanish mainland.

*Animal exhibits*

*Killer whale show*
*The largest tank in the world* performing in 11,000,000 US gallons (42,000 m3) of water, with a panoramic glass wall 64 metres (210 ft) long. Marineland holds five orcas: Freya, Valentin, Inouk, Wikie and Moana, her calf, born in March 2011.

































*Dolphin show*
Marineland’s family of bottlenose dolphins deploy all their charms: speed, accuracy, agility and complete trust in their trainers.










*Les Coulisses de l'apprentissage (sea lion show)*
A live demonstration of the learning techniques used with all the mammals in the park, in which the seal and sea lion trainers disclose some of the "ropes" for preparing the show, the better to understand the basis of the relationship between humans and animals.










*The shark tunnel*
In a 30-metre (98 ft) tunnel through an aquarium containing nearly *2,000,000 litres (530,000 US gal) of water*, visitors are surrounded by *sharks and manta rays.*

































*Life under the sea* (The tropical aquarium gallery and The touch pool)
The tropical aquarium gallery shows the world of coral reefs, and the touch pool is a chance to touch skates and rays - fish that seem to "fly" in the water.

*Pinnipeds*
Beaches featuring California sea lions, South American sea lions, black seals and grey seals.















*Aquatic birds*
Beaches featuring penguins, pelicans and flamingos.










*Meeting with dolphins*
Each session lasts approximately 1 hour, to discover the biology and ecology of dolphins, before approaching the dolphins for 20 minutes under close supervision by trainers on a sunken deck.

*and now polar bears*......














*and now a nautic park *

















________

MARINELAND WEBSITE in english
http://www.marineland.fr/page-_en.php
pics videos marineland website


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*PALEOPOLIS PARK. city of GANNAT. department ALLIER. region AUVERGNE. FRANCE.*














*official video in english*

*In Gannat, Auvergne, the prehistoric Paleopolis park is open since march 28, 2013*










inaugurated for 2 weeks. MARCH 2013. *1300 sqm indoor exhibition.* *AND MORE OUTDOOR.*

















































































yves COPPENS paleontologue


















pictures news paper lecentre.

website :http://www.paleopolis-parc.com/


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CENTER PARCS* with their amazing glass covered tropical swimming-pools. 

*Pierre & Vacances The French Company are owners of Center Parcs.*

*background*

A Dutch entrepreneur, Piet Derksen started a sporting goods shop in 1953 at the Lijnbaan in Rotterdam. Its name was 'Sporthuis Centrum', 'Sport House Centre'. It succeeded and Derksen expanded into 17 outfits across the Netherlands. He added camping articles to his range.
In 1968, Piet Derksen purchased woodland near Reuver so staff and customers could relax in small tents. The park, De Lommerbergen, was successful, the tents were quickly replaced by bungalows.
There are resorts in the Netherlands, France, Belgium, Germany.
Accommodation in Center Parcs is in villas or bungalows. 
These are clustered in a park and surrounded by trees and bushes. An exception is Park Zandvoort, set among sand dunes. Certain resorts also provide hotel rooms.
The facilities available at Center Parcs vary. 
All offer a swimming pool, Subtropical Swimming Paradises.
A range of sporting activities is available, with restaurants, spas, saunas, and massage.

http://www.centerparcs.com/EN/GB/home
official website in english
________

*4 CENTER PARCS IN FRANCE* 










France	Les Bois-Francs	Verneuil-sur-Avre	........................Upper Normandy	1988	-	
France	Les Hauts de Bruyères	Chaumont-sur-Tharonne	Centre	1993	-	
France	Le Lac d'Ailette	Chamouille..................................Picardy	2007	-	
France	Le Trois Forêts	Hattigny	................................Lorraine	2010










cottages









________


















center parcs	Les Bois-Francs
________


















center parcs les Trois Forets
________


















center parcs les Hauts de Bruyères
________









center parcs le Lac d'Ailette
________

AND A fifth CENTER PARCS is going to open IN FRANCE.
In 2015, the 5th Center Parcs in France will open its doors in Department VIENNE, in the municipalities Trois-Moutiers and Morton.


















pictures center parcs/ wikipedia


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*The first wind turbines in Region ALSACE are under installation.FRANCE*
in the town *DEHLINGEN*.department Bas-Rhin number 67.










*Alsace with AQUITAINE* stays the region of FRANCE which produces least energy of wind origin.



















but 50 wind turbines are planned in ALSACE from year 2013 to year 2020.









pictures DNA news paper
________

*World wind power by country* Data expressed in MW megawatt
*countries. end year 2012*. 
China 75564
USA	60 007
Germany	31 332
Spain	22 796
India	18 421
UK 8 445
Italy	8 144
*France 7 196* on the eight place.
________


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*AERIAL TRAMWAYS IN FRANCE. *

We list more than 24 000 ski lifts in exploitation in the WORLD. 

*The first world park by the number of this aerial tramways is in FRANCE*, 
with more than 4 000 devices in service, representing about *16,7 % *of the total park of the planet.

The annual world total *traffic amounts for 2009* to 3 933 millions of passengers. 
Austria is the country which arrives in head in terms of attendance(company), with 821 million passages, 
followed by Italy (727 million passages) and 
France (692 million passages).
I HAVE not the data for 2012.
_________

*THE biggest telepherique / aerial tramway in the world is in FRANCE, 
THE VANOISE EXPRESS.*










*The Vanoise Express is a double-decker cable car that links La Plagne with Les Arcs ski resorts in the Alp*s, acting as a vital link in the Paradiski area.
Ordered by Compagnie des Alpes and built by Poma in time for the '03-'04 season, the lift stretches 1,800 metres, 380 metres over the valley, takes 4 minutes to cross, and cost over 15 million Euro to complete. 
It was officially opened in December 2003. 









*The Vanoise Express is a double-decker cable car* 









*It has a capacity of over 200 people.* 
It is not a conventional cable car but the two units can operate separately and have as well individual spare engines. 
The lift operates without a single supporting pylon.
It takes about 7-10 minutes to get from one ski area to another. 
The lift never stops with skiers on board.










pictures paradiskipress.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing work and very nice photos, vonbingen... keep them coming


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*The Pic du Midi de Bigorre or simply Pic du Midi *(altitude 2,877 m (9,439 ft)) is a mountain in the French Pyrenees *famous for its astronomical observatory, the Observatoire du Pic du Midi de Bigorre* (Pic du Midi Observatory), part of the Observatoire Midi-Pyrénées (Midi-Pyrénées Observatory).



















*The observatory*

Construction of the observatory began in 1878 under the auspices of the Société Ramond, but by 1882 the society decided that the spiralling costs were beyond its relatively modest means, and yielded the observatory to the French state, which took it into its possession by a law of 7 August 1882. 










The 8 meter dome was completed in 1908, under the ambitious direction of Benjamin Baillaud. 
It housed a powerful mechanical equatorial reflector which was used in 1909 to formally discredit the Martian canal theory (histoire du Pic du Midi de Bigorre). 
In 1946 Mr. Gentilli funded a dome and 60 cm, and in 1958 a spectrograph was installed.










A 106-centimetre (42-inch) telescope was installed in 1963 funded by NASA, and was used to take detailed photographs of the surface of the Moon in preparation for the Apollo missions. 
In 1965 the astronomers Pierre and Janine Connes were able to formulate a detailed analysis of the composition of the atmospheres on Mars and Venus, based on the infrared spectra gathered from these planets. 










The results showed atmospheres in chemical equilibrium. 
This served as a basis for James Lovelock, a scientist working for the Jet Propulsion Laboratory in California, to predict that those planets had no life - a fact that would be proven and scientifically accepted years after.

A 2 meter telescope, known as the Bernard Lyot Telescope was placed at the observatory in 1980 on top of a 28 meter column built off to the side to avoid wind turbulence affecting the seeing of the other telescopes. 
I*t is the largest telescope in France.* 










The observatory also has a coronograph, which is used to study the solar corona. A 60-centimetre telescope (the Gentilly's T60 telescope) is also located at the top of Pic du Midi. Since 1982 this T60 is dedicated to amateur astronomy and managed by a group of amateurs, called association T60.

*There are currently at the top:*
The 55 cm telescope (Robley Dome);
The 60 cm telescope (T60 Dome, welcoming amateur astronomers via the Association T60);
The 106 cm telescope (Gentilli Dome) dedicated to observations of the solar system;










The 2 meter telescope or Bernard Lyot Telescope (used with a new generation stellar spectropolarimeter);
The coronograph HACO-CLIMSO (studies of the solar corona);
The bezel Jean Rösch (studies of the solar surface)
Also:
The Charvin dome, which sheltered a photoelectric coronometer (which studied the Sun);
The Baillaud dome, reassigned to the museum in 2000 and which houses a 1:1 scale model coronograph.










The observatory is located at 42°56′N 0°8′E, placing it very close to the Greenwich meridian. The observatory was featured in the video game Rainbow Six: Vegas 2 under a different name. The observatory in-game is said to be located on the fictional Pic des Pyrenees.
Saturn's moon Helene (Saturn VII or Dione B), was discovered by Pierre Laques and Jean Lecacheux in 1980 from ground-based observations at Pic du Midi Observatory, and named Helene in 1988. 
It is also a trojan moon of Dione.









PICTURES wikipedia


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Marseille-Fos Port. FRANCE*



















Marseille Fos port, officially named in French Grand port maritime de Marseille (Great seaport of Marseille), is the main French trade seaport. 
*In 2011 the port had an overall traffic of 88 million tons*, It is located in two main sites, in nortern Marseille from La Joliette to l'Estaque and in Fos-sur-Mer, about 50 km (31 mi) north west of Marseille. 
The port generates 45,000 jobs and $ 4 billion euros of value added according to an OECD study.



















*History*










Historically the local port was the Old Port of Marseille. 
In the 1840s, maritime traffic becomes too intense for the Old Port capacities and an extension seems necessary. 
As second port of France, the issue was too important and the decision escaped the city by the law of August 5, 1844. 
The government ordered the construction of the basin of la Joliette, at the north of the Old Port, through an ambitious project. 
The construction of the e Large dik used concrete blocks techniques. 
The Joliette infrastructures began to be used in 1847. 
The pool was fully completed in 1853.










*Traffic statistics*

*Port traffic*
General cargo (tons)	Containers (TEU)	Passengers
2010	86 M	953,435	2.06 M
2011	88 M	944,047	2.3 M
*2012	85.79 M	1,062,408	2.4 M*




























pics portdemarseille/photos-provence


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*TALLEST STRUCTURES IN FRANCE*

*transmissions center. town of Rosnay.*
Department INDRE. built year 1970.









a lot of masts and the tallest mast, *357 meters high*, is the tallest structure in FRANCE.
________

*Longwave transmitter Allouis* is the second tallest structure in FRANCE.
2 Guyed Masts. first mast built year 1952, second mast built 1974.
situated in town ALLOUIS. Department CHER. 
*354 meters high* has every mast.


















________

*The highest following structures are*

Viaduc de Millau Pile P2	Millau	Aveyron	*343m*
transmitter Mayet Sarthe	*342m* 
transmitter La Regine	Saissac	Aude	*331m* 
transmitter	Roumoules	Alpes-de-Haute-Provence	*330m* 
transmitter Maisonnay	Deux-Sèvres	*328m* 
Tour Eiffel	Paris	*325m* 
transmitter Bouvigny-Boyeffles	Pas-de-Calais *307m* 
transmitter Kerlouan	Finistère	*300m* 
transmitter Roumoules	Alpes-de-Haute-Provence *300m*
________

*The Thermal power plant of city of GARDANNE has the tallest fire place/chimney ? in FRANCE.*
This thermal power plant is situated not far from Marseille.
*300 meters* tall.


















________

transmitter	Fleury	Aisne *289m* 
transmitter	Nordheim	Bas-Rhin	*273m* 
transmitter Saint-Pern	Ille-et-Vilaine	*271m* 
transmitter Sainte-Assise	Seine-Port	Seine-et-Marne	*255m* 
transmitter Tramoyes	Ain	*253m* 
transmitter Bouliac	Gironde *252m*
________

*Thermal power plant of Aramon city. department Gard. fire place 250m tall*









________

transmitter Peille	Alpes-Maritimes	*250m* 
transmitter Hautvillers	Marne	*246m* 
transmitter Luttange	Moselle	*241m* 
________

*Thermal power plant EDF of CITY LE HAVRE*








2 fire places same height. *240m* tall
________

Pont/bridge of NORMANDY. *236m*
________

Tower First. La Défense. *231m*
________

transmitter Les Cars	Haute-Vienne	*229m*
transmitter Neuvy-Deux-Clochers	Cher	*229m* 
transmitter Essarts	Grand-Couronne	Seine-Maritime	*226m* 
transmitter Haute-Goulaine	Loire-Atlantique	*225m* 
transmitter Les Riceys	Aube	*225m* 
transmitter Roc Trédudon	Plounéour-Ménez	Finistère	*225m*
________

Thermal power plant. Cordemais	Loire-Atlantique.	2 fireplaces same height *220m*. 2 fireplaces same height *150m*









_______

Thermal power plant. Porcheville	Yvelines. 2 fireplaces same height *220m*









________
pictures wikipedia


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF MONTPELLIER. FRANCE.*
new development DISTRICT SAINT-ROCH around rail station
Building by french architect Manuelle GAUTRAND.
hotel, housing, offices.



























project winner. pics manuellegautrand.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*FRENCH HYDROELECTRIC DAMS*
FRANCE has 399 dams. The power installed by the French hydroelectric power plants was in 2012 of 25 388 MW.The hydroelectric production reached, in 2012, 63,8 TWh (11,8 % of the total electric production). *EDF and GDF SUEZ, 2 french societies, are the biggest electricity producers in the world*

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89lectricit%C3%A9_en_France
french electricity: in french

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_des_lacs_de_barrage_de_France
list of french dams

*Hydroelectricity* is the term referring to electricity generated by hydropower; the production of electrical power through the use of the gravitational force of falling or flowing water. It is the most widely used form of renewable energy, accounting for 16 percent of global electricity generation – 3,427 terawatt-hours of electricity production in 2010, and is expected to increase about 3.1% each year for the next 25 years.









FRENCH MAP WITH hydroelectric DAMS

The cost of hydroelectricity is relatively low, making it a competitive source of renewable electricity. The average cost of electricity from a hydro plant larger than 10 megawatts is 3 to 5 U.S. cents per kilowatt-hour. Hydro is also a flexible source of electricity since plants can be ramped up and down very quickly to adapt to changing energy demands. However, damming interrupts the flow of rivers and can harm local ecosystems, and building large dams and reservoirs often involves displacing people and wildlife. Once a hydroelectric complex is constructed, the project produces no direct waste, and has a considerably lower output level of the greenhouse gas carbon dioxide (CO2) than fossil fuel powered energy plants
________

Hydropower has been used since ancient times to grind flour and perform other tasks. *In the mid-1770s, French engineer Bernard Forest de Bélidor* published Architecture Hydraulique which described vertical- and horizontal-axis hydraulic machines. By the late 19th century, the electrical generator was developed and could now be coupled with hydraulics.[3] The growing demand for the Industrial Revolution would drive development as well



























The wall is covered with a fresco (the biggest in the world) of Jean-Marie Pierret, 18 000 sqm, representative Hercule.
TIGNE DAM. 180m tall
________


















ROSELEND dam. 150m tall
________


















SAUTET DAM. 126m tall
________









LAOUZAS dam. 48m tall
________









CHASTANG dam. 75m tall
________


















VOUGLANS dam. 130m tall
________









SARRANS dam.113m tall
________









SAINTE CROIX dam. 95m
________









SAINT ETIENNE CANTALES dam. 75m tall
________









NAUSSAC dam
________


















MONTEYNARD dam. 135m tall
________









MAREGES dam. 82m tall
________









GIROTTE dam
________


















AIGLE dam.95 m tall
________


















GENISSIAT dam. 104m tall
________









GREOUX dam.54m tall
________









GRANGENT dam. 87 m tall
________









GRANVAL dam. 88m tall
________



























GRAND'MAISON dam. 160m tall
________









DONZERE MONDRAGON dam.32 m tall
________









CASTILLON Dam. 101m tall
________









BORT LES ORGUES dam. 119m tall
________









EGUZON dam. 61m tall
________









ENCHANET dam. 67 m tall
________



























SERRE PONCON dam. 129m tall. largest restraint lake in france.
________

FRENCH DAM BREAKS 1959





pictures texts wikipedia/video youtube


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*PRINTEMPS MALL. City of STRASBOURG. FRANCE*



















pictures LE MONITEUR.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*nuclear energy in france*





*Let's Do It Like France Does It: Nuclear Power*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_power_in_France
*Nuclear power in France*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_power
nuclear power. complete report in english from wikipedia









map with every nuclear installations, Storages, residues, activities in france.
This map was established by opponents of nuclear power, I am not an opponent









map of nuclear power plants with installed power.
________

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_power_by_country
nuclear power by country. complete report in english from wikipedia

*Rank	Country	Capacity (MW) (2010)	Nuclear share of electricity production*

*1 United States	101,576	19.3%
2 France	63,130	77.7%*
3 Japan	46,934	18.1%
4 Russia	23,643	17.6%
5 South Korea	18,751	34.6%
6 Germany	20,490	17.8%
7 Ukraine	13,107	47.2%
8 Canada	12,604	15.3%
9 China	11,816	1.8%
10 United Kingdom	10,170	17.7%
________

*List of nuclear reactors by country*

Country	Operating	Under construction	Planned	
*United States	103* 3	11
*France	58* 1	1 
*Japan 50	2	10*. After the March 2011 Fukushima disaster, Japan shut down all of its 54 nuclear reactors, but has since restarted two reactors
*Russia	33	10	1*
________









BRENNILIS Closed power plant
________



























FLAMANVILLE power plant with 3 reactors : 2 installed and *1 EPR reactor in construction.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Pressurized_Reactor
European_Pressurized_Reactor EPR





________


















PALUEL power plant with 4 reactors
________









PENLY power plant with 2 reactors
________









GRAVELINES power plant with 6 reactors
________









CHOOZ power plant with 2 reactors
________









CATTENOM power plant with 4 reactors
________









NOGENT power plant with 2 reactors
________









DAMPIERRE power plant with 4 reactors
________


















SAINT LAURENT DES EAUX power plant with 2 reactors
________









CHINON power plant with 4 reactors
________









CIVAUX power plant with 2 reactors
________









BELLEVILLE power plant with 2 reactors
________









FESSENHEIM power plant with 2 reactors
________









LE BLAYAIS power plant with 4 reactors
________









SAINT ALBAN power plant with 2 reactors
________









BUGEY power plant with 4 reactors
________









GOLFECH power plant with 2 reactors
________









TRICASTIN power plant with 4 reactors
________









CRUAS power plant with 4 reactors
________









MARCOULE power plant in dismantling
________









CREYS MALVILLE "Superphénix" power plant in dismantling

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superph%C3%A9nix
CREYS MALVILLE "Superphénix" in english





how a nuclear power plant works

pictures EDF.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*city of GRAULHET. FRANCE*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graulhet
city of Graulhet. department Tarn and région Midi-Pyrénées. 12000 inhabitants

*the construction site of the Plaine of Millet* started for 1 year : it aims at re-revitalizing the city center and at connecting two districts up to there separated by the Dadou river. 
In twelve months, we saw setting up itself a *big day-nursery and a cinema* on each side of the river. 
In this April, the big *footbridge* is being installed to connect these two buildings built by the association of local authorities Tarn et Dadou. 
This new urban space so is taking shape.


















day-nursery


















cinema









foot_bridge


















plan of the project

danstontarn.fr pictures


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*French expressways and highways*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autoroutes_of_France
autoroutes of France
______

*The Autoroute system* in France consists largely of toll roads, except around large cities and in parts of the north. 
It is a network of *12,000 km (7,458 mi)* worth of motorways. 
Autoroute destinations are shown in blue, while destinations reached through a combination of autoroutes are shown with an added autoroute logo. 
Toll autoroutes are signalled with the word péage (toll).

*FRANCE has the fifth world motorways network in kilometers : 12 000 km/7458 miles behind China, USA, Canada, Germany*
______

*France has the following speed limits for limited access roads:*
Under normal conditions - 130 km/h (80 mph)
In rain or wet road conditions - 110 km/h (70 mph)
In heavy fog or snowy/icy conditions - 50 km/h (30 mph)
In normal conditions, there is a minimum speed of 80 km/h (50 mph) in the lane most left (no minimum speed on the others' right lanes, but speed should be adapted for each situation: not too slow).
______

*The first highway of France was open on June 9th, 1946 between Saint-Cloud and Orgeval (Yvelines), Paris suburbs.*
________

*largest ROAD network in kilometers*

1.USA 6 301 399
2.CHINA 3 750 000
3.CANADA 1 400 000 
4.JAPAN 1 175 000
*5.FRANCE 980 000*
6.GERMANY 627 000
______

*ROAD network density km/square km(km2)*
1.BELGIUM 4,89
2.NETHERLANDS 3,16
3.JAPAN 3,11
4.SLOVENIA 1,90
*5.FRANCE 1,77*
______

*FAMOUS* FRENCH *WEB SITE*. ROADS AND HIGHWAYS
http://portail.sara-infras.com/
*SARA web site*
______









*French expressways and highways MAP. april 2013*
asfa picture
______

http://www.viamichelin.fr/
viamichelin the french mappy
______


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*The Cirque de Gavarnie*

The Cirque de Gavarnie is a cirque in the *central Pyrenees, in south-western France*. 

The cirque is 800 m wide (on the deepest point) and about 3000 m wide at the top. 

It is located within the commune of Gavarnie, the department of Hautes-Pyrénées, and the Pyrenees National Park.

Major features of the cirque are La Brèche de Roland and the Gavarnie Falls.


















________

*The Gavarnie Falls* (French: Grande Cascade de Gavarnie) is a tiered waterfall in France. *With its overall drop of 422 metres, it is the highest waterfall in France.* The falls are situated in the Cirque de Gavarnie, near the village Gavarnie in the Hautes-Pyrénées.
The waterfall is the beginning of the Gave de Pau stream. It is fed by a melting snow and a small glacier, located in Spain. This water seeps underground until it appears at the upper rim of waterfall. The average annual flow in the waterfall is 3 m3/s. In summer, when the snowmelt is most intense, it can reach up to 200 m3/s. In winter it sometimes freezes and stops flowing.
The waterfall has 2 - 3 steps; the height of the tallest drop is 281 m.









pics wikipedia


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*AUVERGNE VOLCANOS.FRANCE*

*The Chaîne des Puys is a north-south oriented chain of cinder cones, lava domes, and maars in the Massif Central of France*. 
The chain is about 40 km (25 mi) long, and the identified volcanic features include 48 cinder cones, eight lava domes, and 15 maars and explosion craters. 
Its highest point is the lava dome of *Puy de Dôme*, located near the middle of the chain. 
The name of the range comes from a French term, puy, that refers to a volcanic mountain with a rounded profile.



















*The chain is famous in the history of volcanology*, as it was the subject of the pioneering research of English geologist George Julius Poulett Scrope starting in the 1820s. 
In 1827 he published his classic Memoir on the Geology of Central France, including the Volcanic formations of Auvergne, the Velay and the Vivarais, which was later re-published in a revised and somewhat more popular form in The Geology and extinct Volcanos of Central France in 1858. 
These books were the first widely published descriptions of the Chaîne des Puys, and the analysis therein laid the foundation for many of the basic principles of volcanology.













































puy/volcano de COME



























puy/volcano de DOME
________

*RACK TRAIN Panoramique des Dômes*



























city of CLERMONT-FERRAND in the background

http://www.panoramiquedesdomes.fr/
web site of the RACK TRAIN for reaching the top of the VOLCANO DU DOME

*The Panoramique des Dômes is a 5.2 km long rack railway* that allows to access to the top of the Puy de Dôme, in France, since mid-2012. 
The Conseil général du Puy-de-Dôme voted in 2008 for its construction and is the owner.
SNC-Lavalin is in charge of the construction and exploitation of the railway under a 35 year agreement from the public service. Construction work has started in March 2010 for an opening in mid-2012. 
The rolling stock is provided by Stadler Rail.
The train has a capacity of 1,200 persons an hour.

*After an accident october 2012 without deaths and without wounded persons, the rack train takes back its service on May 2nd, 2013*











________































































pics wikipedia


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY of MARSEILLE. VIEUX PORT/old port by night. France*



























pics flickr
________

*CITY of BESANCON. CITE DES ARTS/arts city. France*
the conservatoire and the contemporary art museum are open now since april 5, 2013.

















































































pictures franchecomté.fr
________

*CITY of NANTES. ORIGAMI high rise. Ile de Nantes. France*
new project.

















pictures nantes.fr
________

*CITY of RENNES. New Congress Center. France*
architect Guervilly. opening 2016. built in the Convent des Jacobins




































pictures rennesmetropole.fr
________

*CITY of PAU. France.*
New aquatic center.































































pictures villedepau
________

*CITY of LUNEVILLE. France*
new swimming pool



























pictures villedeluneville


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*COURCHEVEL. FRANCE*

*The 17th 5 stars* hotel of COURCHEVEL will open december 2013.
HOTEL L'APOGEE.

*Courchevel is one of the 5 most prestigious winter sports resorts in the world.*









________










*Courchevel is the most eastern resort of the Three Valleys, the biggest connected ski area in the world.* 
It is renowned for its excellent lift system which is virtually queue free, even at the busiest of times. 
The UK newspaper The Daily Telegraph named Courchevel in 2008 the "*best ski resort in Europe*, if you can afford it".










Although Courchevel consists of 4 satellite villages (Courchevel Le Praz, Courchevel 1550, Courchevel 1650 and Courchevel 1850) it is most famous for its highest resort, the exclusive village of *Courchevel 1850. *










*Named the St. Tropez of winter sports* it attracts a select clientele of VIP's and royal families including Prince William & Katle Middleton, the Beckham's, Christina Aquilera, Geri Halliwel, Lionel Richie, the Saudi royal family, Peter Andre, Robbie Williams, Roman Abramovich, George Clooney, Georgio Armani, the King of Maroc and many others.










Courchevel 1850 has 16 hotels with a 5 star ranking. 

*Courchevel is also know for its fine dining.* 
*It's the ski resort with the most Michelin* starred restaurants. 
A total of 7 restaurants share 11 Michelin stars, including 4 restaurants which have been awarded 2 Michelin stars, including Le Chabichou. 










It also hosts a variety of *luxury shops* including Louis Vuitton, Hermes, Valentino, Prada, Zilli and Chanel.










The first two weeks of January are high season weeks in Courchevel as a result here of.

*Courchevel is known to be an expensive resort. *
One of the reasons for this is are the high prices of residential and commercial property. 










Courchevel 1850 is the 5th most expensive place in the world with average square meter prices of 30.000 euros per square meter of property. 
It leaves cities like Hong Kong, Cannes and Tokyo behind.










Courchevel has one of the largest bases for ski instructors and other seasonals due to the size of the three valleys area. Courchevel's couloirs are renowned as some of the most difficult black runs in the world.










Courchevel's sister city is Park City, Utah, USA, and as such Courchevel has a red-graded ski piste named "Park City".










link in english : http://en.academic.ru/dic.nsf/enwiki/553919



























chanel





























































































































































































pictures google.fr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF BORDEAUX. FRANCE*
new grand stade/stadium. soccer/football. architects herzog&meuron
the construction began few days ago




































________

*CITY OF SAINT-ETIENNE. FRANCE*
new grand stade/stadium. soccer/football
construction in progress


















pictures info-stades.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF MARSEILLE. *
HOTEL INTERCONTINENTAL 5 stars. update. opening in 6 days.









picture flickr laskoni hax


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF LYON. FRANCE*
Boulevard Vivier Merle. OFFICES BUILDINGS.













































OXYGENE TOWER in the background













































pictures by smazoyer. flickr


----------



## dedek1 (May 7, 2008)

mistake


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@vonbingen: Thanks for the credits, but please do not post too large photos. It takes too long to upload...


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

christos-greece said:


> @vonbingen: Thanks for the credits, but please do not post too large photos. It takes too long to upload...


ok dear christos-greece.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CMA CGM Marco Polo*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CMA_CGM_Marco_Polo



















*CMA CGM Marco Polo is a container ship* in the Explorer class owned by the CMA CGM group.
On 6 November 2012, *it became the largest containership in the world* measured by capacity, as it can hold 16,020 TEU (twenty-foot equivalent unit containers).





































*Built year2012_Name	CMA CGM Marco Polo_Length o.a.396.0 m/1,299.2 ft_
Beam	54.0 m/177.2 ft_Maximum TEU_16,020_GT 153,022*





*Worlds biggest and largest container ship - MARCO POLO*
_______

*CMA CGM S.A. is a French container transportation and shipping company, headed by Jacques Saad*é. 
It is the *third largest container company in the world*, using 200 shipping routes between 400 ports in 150 different countries.
Its headquarters are in Marseille, and its North American headquarters are in Norfolk, Virginia, USA.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CMA_CGM

*CGM TOWER headquarters in Marseille. by ZAHA HADID*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CMA_CGM_Tower













































________

*Pierre Guillaumat FRENCH Oil tanker	414.23 m* (1,359.0 ft)	555,051 DWT	274,838 GT	1977–1983	Broken up	Pierre Guillaumat was *the longest and largest ship by deadweight tonnage ever laid down, as well as the largest ship by gross tonnage ever built.*














________

*list of largest container ships in the world*
http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lijst_van_grootste_containerschepen_ter_wereld

*3 SHIPS from CGM are the largest container ships in the world*
Gebouwd	Naam	Lengte	Beam	Maximum TEU	GT	Eigenaar/vlag
2012	CMA CGM Marco Polo	396,0 m	53,6 m	16.020	175.343	
2013	CMA CGM Vasco de Gama	396,0 m	53,6 m	16.020	175.343	
2013	CMA CGM Zheng He	396,0 m	53,6 m	16.020	175.343
________









CGM PEGASUS year 2010 ........363.0 m/1,190.9 ft	45.6 m/150 ft....... Maximum TEU_ 11,388_GT 131,332.
________









CGM ANDROMEDA container ship. year 2009 ........363.0 m/1,190.9 ft	45.6 m/150 ft.......Maximum TEU_ 11,356_GT 120,000
________



















http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Explorer_class_containership

CGM CHRISTOPHE COLOMB container ship. 365,5m / 13344 EVP

pictures CGM


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*DAVID GUETTA. FRANCE*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Guetta
david guetta. complete report on wikipedia

David Guetta (French pronunciation: ​[daˌvid ɡɛˈta]; 7 November 1967), *is a French house music producer and disc jockey (DJ*).

Originally a DJ at nightclubs during the 1980s and 1990s, he co-founded Gum Productions and released his first album, Just a Little More Love, in 2002. 

Later, he released Guetta Blaster (2004) and Pop Life (2007) included the hit single "Delirious" featuring Tara McDonald. 

His 2009 album *One Love* included the hit singles "When Love Takes Over" (featuring Kelly Rowland), "Gettin' Over You" (featuring Chris Willis, Fergie & LMFAO) and "*Sexy Chick*" (featuring Akon), the last becoming a top five hit in the United States and all three reaching #1 in the United Kingdom, as well as another internationally known single called "Memories" featuring Kid Cudi which became a top five hit in many countries.

David Guetta has sold over six million albums and 15 million singles worldwide. In 2011 Guetta was voted as the #1 DJ in the 'DJ Mag Top 100 DJs' fan poll.





David Guetta - Turn Me On ft. Nicki Minaj
194, 453101 millions views on youtube
_____





David Guetta - Titanium ft. Sia
177, 277358 millions views on youtube
_____





David Guetta - Where Them Girls At ft. Nicki Minaj, Flo Rida
155, 455520 millions views on youtube

videos youtube.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*TGV speed record 574,8 km/h*





youtube video


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF PERPIGNAN. FRANCE.
ARCHIPEL Theatre*. by Jean NOUVEL






















































































































pics OLIBO Cyprien


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*THE FIFTH ELEMENT. LUC BESSON*. 

DIVA DANCE

*In Plavalaguna's performance*, the music and the vocalization abruptly shift from a classical to a trance style. 
This striking change is cross-cut with scenes of Leeloo's fight with the Mangalores in Plavalaguna's chamber, and the fight choreography is set to the music.
The Diva Dance opera performance featured music from Gaetano Donizetti's Lucia di Lammermoor: “Il dolce suono”, the mad scene of Act III, Scene 2, and was sung by *Albanian soprano Inva Mula*, while the role of Plavalaguna was played by *French actress Maïwenn Le Besco*. 
Part One (titled Lucia di Lammermoor) and Part Two (titled The Diva Dance) of this piece are included as separate tracks on The Fifth Element soundtrack, but are sequenced to create the effect of the entire performance seen in the film. 
The end of Part One blends into the beginning of Part Two, creating a smooth transition between the two tracks





youtube video


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF TROYES. FRANCE*






Troyes is a commune and the capital of the *Aube department in north-central France. *
It is located on the Seine river about 150 km (93 mi) southeast of Paris. 
Many half-timbered houses (mainly of the 16th century) survive in the old town. Troyes has been in existence since the Roman era, as Augustobona Tricassium, which stood at the hub of numerous highways, primarily the Via Agrippa.

80 000 inhabitants and 190 000 inhabitants with the urban area.









Troyes city hall

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troyes
city of Troyes. wikipedia
________



























congress center AUBE with extension of AUBE department House
________









pretty old houses in Troyes downtown
________









Troyes is the European capital of trade and factory outlets thanks to his shops of big brands, clothes, shoes, lingerie, leather stores and tableware. 
The city possesses *280 stores on 85 000 sqm* surface of sale, the whole was grouped in *three centers*: mark City to Pont-Sainte-Marie was the first gathering of factory outlets to build up itself, followed by Mark Avenue to Saint-Julien-les-Villas in 1993 and of Mc Arthur Glen to Pont-Sainte-Marie in 1995. 
________









Troyes Cathedral
________













































Grand Troyes Mediatheque/medialibrairy
________









Technologye University Of Troyes.
pics archdaily

more pics coming soon...monuments et caetera


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*City of LYON. FRANCE*

MUSEUM CONFLUENCES. construction site update.




























pictures from http26migi05eklablogcom


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF REIMS.FRANCE*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reims
complete report in english by wikipedia


















































































https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Notre-Dame_de_Reims
complete report in english by wikipedia

Cathedral NOTRE DAME of REIMS









congress center. by architect Vasconi









clairmarai business district




































tramway



























city hall


















rail station of reims


















Mars Door. roman ruins


















medialibrairy jean falala


















auguste de laune soccer/football stadium























































Local name Halle du Boulingrin
Period or style modern architecture
Architect Émile Maigrot
date construction 1927 - 1929 
renovation : 2010 -2012
Size of the vault 38 m wide. 19,85 high. 109 m length
Initial destination market hall
Owner city hall of Reims
Current destination market triweekly
Cultural and sports events
Protection classified as "Historic Monument" (in January 9th, 1990)




































wouaw look at this fabulous ceiling. F A B U L O U S !!!!!!!! and the room is amazing !!!!!!!!
opera house of reims









place royale































































fabulous art deco architecture
bibliotheque carnegie 













































musee saint remi









Fountain subé in background and in front solidarité fountain



























basilica saint remi









palais du tau medieval room









coulee verte/green alley









glass covered gallery









downtown of reims


















cathedral sound and light /son et lumière show









la comédie theater



























café du palais/palace café









forum square



























planetarium of reims. opening fall 2013




































residence saint john perse. eco buildings


















rema'ver ECO District.housings etc









business center for small societies. 3000 sqm
________

*Lipa and Serge Goldstein architects of REIMS*
The Goldstein brothers *reached with this 2 buildings* the top of their Goldorak period of kitch japanese inspiration. 









1.residence housing rue des moulins city of reims
The square forms burst in all directions and the glowing unit is shining with the sun with these large bars the such chrome bumpers of an American truck.
________


















2.medialibrairy croix-rouge.reims

pictures by galerie de reims tourisme.flickr and archiguide


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

Small shooting in front of the Intercontinental Luxury hotel Hôtel-Dieu in Marseille with some football players of O.M.









flickr picture from jergaaa


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

new prehistory museum. city of Aurignac.france
________









construction site update. city of clermont-ferrand. france
region auvergne. regional council house
________









city of metz.france.
construction site music box/la boite a musiques.
the works stopped continues.
________









city of strasbourg. france. construction site update.
Les Docks. ICADE. AUSTERLITZ district
________









city of gisors. france. new college Louise Michel et Louis Aragon
________









city of nice. france. 
construction site update. new underground parking.quai de la douane.
opening beginning 2014
________


















city of Poitiers. france. 
refurbishment of city hall facades finished and new square in progress.
________









city of chaumont 52. france
rail station district. new paved square. in background the new movie center.multiplexe.
________









city of rodez. france. new cultural center with concert hall

picture le moniteur


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

_*HOTEL DIEU INTERCONTINENTAL. CITY OF MARSEILLE. FRANCE*_

*OPENED ITS DOORS*









________

*http://projets-architecte-urbanisme.fr/hotel-dieu-marseille-luxe-palace-intercontinental/*
*fabulous picturees from website http://projets-architecte-urbanisme.fr*









_______

http://www.ihg.com/intercontinental/hotels/gb/en/marseille/mrsha/hoteldetail
*official website*






















































________

Wearing the number 535, *the presidential suite *of the Intercontinental hotel offers a surface of 156 sqm, which are added 80 sqm of its terrace offering a fantastic view over the Vieux-Port/Old Port and the hill of Church Notre-Dame de la Garde. *This suite costs 4000 €uros a night.*
________





TourMaG.com - L'Intercontinental, Hotel Dieu, nouveau 5 étoiles à Marseille

in french. pictures/video Tourmag


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

The city of Marseille is in real madness, 

after the inauguration of the Palace "Hotel Dieu Intercontinental" yesterday, 

*today the Major Gaudin inaugurates the refurbishment of the Theater ODEON of Marseille.*

......and an other inauguration today in Marseille..... *a giant sculpture in front of the Hall J1.*

this city is mad. :nuts:

pics coming soon


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

One of the best threads in the forum. Excelent job.:applause:


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

pauloluso said:


> One of the best threads in the forum. Excelent job.:applause:


thank you pauloluso.

I like what is beautiful, what is aesthetic, 
I like all which excites the senses and mainly the sight, the eye. 
I am a Latin even if I have Germanic origins. 
If some people do not like the "luxurious" images I post, 
that makes me dreaming,
because I have no money to buy it, 
dreaming, it costs nothing.

:banana:


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Le Havre*

*The refurbishment of the facade of the Municipal Swimming pool !*

before :









after :










*Inauguration of the School Science Po Le Havre at the beginning of the year !*(Europe-Asie Section)
























Site : Here


*New stadium with the "LH Tour" this summer !*(Stade Océane)


















Stade Océane - 23 août 2012 (Boulevard de Léningrad - Le Havre) (7) par Padicha, sur Flickr

Havre AC - Stade Oceane (61) par Peter R Miles, sur Flickr

Havre AC - Stade Oceane (9) par Peter R Miles, sur Flickr


*Graffiti artists on the skatepark of Havre on the beach !*


Serial Colorz au Skate Park du Havre par Portocéan, sur Flickr

Serial Colorz au Skate Park du Havre par Portocéan, sur Flickr

Serial Colorz au Skate Park du Havre par Portocéan, sur Flickr


*New tramway !*


tramway le Havre par fleureternelle2013, sur Flickr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

clap clap clap !!! that's great le havrais ! nice pictures especially the amazing art deco swimming pool facade ! 

if more french forumers could post pics of their cities it would be the top ! 

everybody can post in this thread ! 

and there's so much significant constructions sites in france, i can't post everything


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*WEBCAMS HD LIVE OF MARSEILLE.*

You can see the Vieux-Port/ Old Port of *MARSEILLE *
with this *WEBCAM HD LIVE* !!!!!!

http://www.webcam-hd.fr/webcams-tourisme/provence-alpes-cote-dazur/bouches-du-rhone/webcam-marseille-live-hd.html

and the top of FOSTER'S ombrière.........*On all the width of your screen * !!!!!!!!

website http://www.webcam-hd.fr/
________

and more *WEBCAMS HD LIVE OF MARSEILLE.*
with the Fortress saint-jean, the MUCEM.......fabulous !!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.marseille.fr/sitevdm/jsp/site/Portal.jsp?page_id=1173


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice series of photos from Le Havre, thanks. :cheers:


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF LE HAVRE. FRANCE*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Havre
complete report from wikipedia in english





Le Havre (France) by Auguste Perret (Unesco World Heritage)
video youtube.
________


















new tramway









downtown




































sea port. port 2000.


















extension project
le havre. port antifer. oil terminal 









la villa









auguste perret concrete architecture









city hall


















city. seafront. beach 









notre dame le havre









port and industry


















cruise ship independance and seas









le havre cruise terminal.









caucriauville. district of le havre









city hall square









national superieure school









world trade center









sea front and church saint joseph









power plant EDF. chimneys/fireplaces 240 m tall









view from the port









funicular









container office building 









malraux museum with sculpture on left, in background harbour office tower




































church saint joseph. by auguste perret. full concrete architecture


















pont de la bourse/exchange bridge than cultural center LE VOLCAN / volcano by architect NIEMEYER and background church saint joseph






















































renovation of the cultural center in progress now
le volcan cultural center by niemeyer




































mall les docks vauban.









square and city hall









city of le havre full destroyed during the second world war.winter 1944/1945









skate park


















university library









Floating tennis courts









Chamber of commerce and industry









le havre.night.



























soccer/football stadium Oceane









docks bridge...the bottle-opener









le havre motorways


















le havre.students containers housing









hotel spa pasino 4 stars









hotel novotel 4 stars.by architect viguier. near on docks vauban









IN RED COLOUR









inauguration of the north road bypassing. end of 2012.

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/ pictures


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

ok dear forumers from france and from le havre here my pictures of LE HAVRE.






NORMANDY BRIDGE, Le Havre (France) [HD]

video youtube


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*On Sept 10th 1996 the SS Norway* arrived in Le Havre for the first time since the *SS France* left in 1979. 
Thousands of people lined the beach and harbor to get a look at the *France/Norway* as she arrived.

video youtube


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF LYON. FRANCE*

*Lyon*, traditionally spelt Lyons in English, is a city in east-central France in the Rhône-Alpes region, situated between Paris and Marseille. 
Etymologically it relates to the Celtic God Lugoves, Lugh as does Laon and Leiden. 
Lyon is located approximately 470 km (292 mi) from Paris, 320 km (199 mi) from Marseille, 420 km (261 mi) from Strasbourg, 160 km (99 mi) from Geneva, 280 km (174 mi) from Turin. The residents of the city are called Lyonnais.

*The population of Lyon is 484,344 (2010). *
Together with its suburbs and satellite towns, *Lyon forms the largest conurbation in France outside Paris*, with a population estimated to be *1,551,228 (2010)*; its overall metropolitan area was estimated to have a population of *2,118,132.* 
Its urban region represents half of the Rhône-Alpes region population with *2.9 million inhabitants*.
Lyon is the capital of this region, as well as the capital of the smaller Rhône département.

*The city is known for its historical and architectural landmarks and is a UNESCO World Heritage Site*. 
Lyon was historically known as an important area for the production and weaving of silk and in modern times has developed a reputation as the capital of gastronomy in France. 
It has a significant role in the *history of cinema due to Auguste and Louis Lumière*, who invented the cinematographe in Lyon. 
The city is also known for its famous light festival 'Fête des Lumières' which occurs every 8 December and lasts for four days, earning Lyon the title of Capital of Lights.

Legend says that the Virgin Mary saved the city from the plague and, to thank her, a statue was built. 
On the day it was erected, the whole city was lit by candles that its citizens had put at their windows. 
The local professional football team, *Olympique Lyonnais*, has increased Lyon's profile internationally through participation in European football championships.

*Economically*, Lyon is a major centre for banking as well as for chemical, pharmaceutical, and biotech industries. 
The city contains a significant software industry with a particular focus on video games, and in recent years has fostered a growing local start-up sector. 

*Lyon also hosts the international headquarters* of Interpol, Euronews and International Agency for Research on Cancer. 
By some measures, Lyon is ranked 2nd in France as an economic centre and convention centre.
Lyon was ranked 8th globally and 2nd in France for innovation in 2011.
It ranked 2nd in France and 38th globally in Mercer's 2010 liveability rankings.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lyon
complete report in english.wikipedia.









________





ONLYLYON Tourism.youtube. 





Top 10 Reasons to Visit Lyon, France
youtube





youtube.Visit LYON (France)





youtube.LYON TOURISME









________

*CITE INTERNATIONALE. CITY OF LYON. FRANCE*
BY RENZO PIANO.

*The set was coordinated by Renzo Piano, around a semi-covered internal pedestrian street.*










The evolution of the site since 1995:

The *congress center* (15 000 SQM), finished in June, 1995;
*Big forum*, 2 000 places;
*Auditorium Lumière*, 880 places;
*Auditorium Pasteur*, 300 places;

Four detached houses of *offices* (15 000 SQM), finished in autumn, 1995;
*Outer spaces and park* (17 ha), finished in 1995/1996;
*Parking lot*, 1 150 places, finished in June, 1995;
*Museum of contemporary art* of Lyon (3 000 SQM), finished in December, 1995
*UGC cine cite movie*s (7 000 SQM), finished in 1997 (14 rooms for a total of 3 000 seats);
*Hilton Lyon* (21 000 SQM), finished in 1999;
*Casino The PharaoN*, of the group Partouche, inaugurated on March 31st 2000;
*Offices* (16 000 SQM), finished in 2005;

*The extension of the congress center* finished in June, 2006;
The *amphitheater* of 3 000 places;
The *new forums* of 4 000 SQM.
*Hotel de la Cité Concorde*, finished in 2006.











































































































































































________














POCKEMON vs CUSTOM VIKKINGZ | Final Battle | STREET DAY Lyon 2011









videos youtube. pictures wikipedia.lyon tourisme.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF LILLE. FRANCE*

*Lille* is the largest city in French Flanders. 
It is the principal city of the Lille Métropole, the *fourth-largest metropolitan area* in France after those of Paris, Lyon and Marseille. 
Lille is situated on the Deûle River, near France's border with Belgium. 
It is the capital of the Nord-Pas de Calais region and the prefecture of the Nord department.

*The city of Lille*, to which the previously independent town of Lomme was annexed on 27 February 2000, had a *population of 226,014* as recorded by the 2006 census.

However, *Lille Métropole*, which also includes Roubaix, Tourcoing and numerous suburban communities, had a population of 1,091,438. 
The eurodistrict of Lille-Kortrijk, which also includes the Belgian cities of Kortrijk, Tournai, Mouscron and Ypres, had *1,905,000 residents*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lille
complete report of LILLE in english.wikipedia





Lille A walking tour around the city. YOUTUBE





Lille France. YOUTUBE
________









map of LILLE
________

*pictures coming soon*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

..


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

ok dear forumers my pictures of modern LYON are posted
this city is so fabulous....:banana::nuts:
________


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=13
CITY OF LYON ON PAGE 13.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CONSTRUCTIONS SITES AND PROJECTS GRAND LYON*
________





Tunnel Croix Rousse : 6 months works in 90 seconds
________

*CITROEN BUILDING LYON*.

*Requalification* of the garage Citroën of Lyon, ship classified as * Historic Monument*.

ARCHITECTURAL PARTY
A mixed project (Garage, showroom, offices, parking lot) on five floors, decorated with 3 internal patios and with terraces. 
Facades and historic banisters are preserved. 
At the ground floor, a showroom of 4 500 SQM for Citroën and, distributed in floors, trays of offices from 1 000 to 4 600 SQM and HOTEL....

PARTICIPANTS
6th REAL ESTATE DIRECTION(69)
Representative: Lyon ( 69 ) 
Designer : Architecture SUD.
________

The works have just begun.
________































































________
pictures z-architecture


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Le Havre*



*Îlot Turgot-Magellan*


















(Hotel, office, commerces...)


*Office in a revitalization district* (Saint-Nicolas/l'Eure)











*Halle Dresser : Revitalization of a old industrial shed in covered halle.*



















*Pôle Molière (a school)*



























*Tetris : concert hall for actually music*



















*CEM : Centre d'Expression Musical*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

thank you le havrais. 
I knew the last projects but I didn't have the time to post pictures.

" Le Havrais " posts informations of his city Le Havre and if others forumers could imitate him by posting images of their city .....

I call the forumers of Lyon to help me by posting informations of Lyon and his works. there are so numerous and I cannot make everything

Thank you very much


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

You make a great work! 
I try to make my contribution !


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

UnHavrais said:


> You make a great work!
> I try to make my contribution !


merci danke thank you gracias grazié


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF LYON. FRANCE*

http://www.business.greaterlyon.com/real-estate-carre-soie-lyon-leisure-retail-park-offices-france.40.0.html?L=1
complete report in english

*Lyon Carré de Soie*: real-estate (invest, set up and relocate)
plural, fertile and regenerated

*Carré de Soie* ("Silk Square") is the flagship site of an ambitious urban conversion project implemented over an impressive 500 hectare zone, ideally situated between city and country life. 

Symbolizing the metropolitan area's deployment towards the center-east of Lyon, it represents an important potential for development.
________

*KEY FIGURES*
500 hectares
5,000 hectares of green areas
1 business and leisure center with 60,000 m2 of net surface area
14,000 residents
10,000 jobs

*2015-2025:*
development of the Tase sector:
4,000 residents,
2,000 jobs,
225,000 m2
development of the Yoplait sector:
5,700 residents,
5,000 jobs,

*In 2030:*
500,000 m2 of offices
600,000 m2 of housing
________
































shopping center carree de soie .61 000 sqm. 
________


















racecourse vaux en velin city.urban lyon
________


















Tase District renovation
________













































in red on the *carre de soie* overplan map
WOOPA green offices building. positive energy building





video 3D of Carre de Soie District.youtube

pictures grandlyon


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF LYON. FRANCE*

*The Funiculars of Lyon* (Funiculaires de Lyon) is a network of funicular railways in Lyon, France. 
Of the five lines once in existence, only the two routes on the Fourvière hill remain in operation, with the rest of the network now either closed, converted to road vehicle use, or integrated within the Lyon underground system.










*History*

*No less than five funicular lines, nicknamed ficelles* ("threads") were built.
*The first* line opened in 1862 and linked Rue Terme and Boulevard de la Croix Rousse. 
The funicular was closed and converted to a road tunnel in 1968.










*The second* line opened in 1891 and served the Butte de la Croix Rousse. 
The line was converted into a rack railway in 1972 and rebuilt and extended at both ends to become Line C of the Lyon Metro in 1978.










*The third* line opened in 1878 linking Saint-Jean to Saint-Just with an intermediate station at Minimes, climbing the Fourvière hill. 
The line was converted to a rack railway in 1901 and back to a funicular in 1958.










*The fourth and fifth* lines were opened in 1900, linking the Tour Metallique on Fourvière hill to Saint-Paul and the Basilica on Fourvière with Saint-Jean. 
The first was closed in 1937 and the second was modernised in 1970 with a change of gauge from 1,000 mm (3 ft 3 3⁄8 in) to 1,300 millimetres (4 ft 3 in).









"modern" funicular year 1970.









old funicular vehicle

The Fourvière - Saint-Jean line is 431 metres (1,414 ft) long with a 30% incline.










*Both lines still in service* were modernised again in 1986 and 1987. 










A new station at Saint-Jean was built in 1991 to serve the new Line D of the Metro and both funicular lines, and the whole complex named Vieux-Lyon.










*Funicular cars in preservation*



















Funicular car n°1 is preserved at the AMTUIR. It operated on the single track line from Saint-Jean to the Basilique de Fourvière. The line it served on was modernised in 1970 and equipped with new cars.
The car was given to the AMTUIR (Musée des Transports Urbains) by the Transports en Commun de la Région Lyonnaise (TCRL) on 27 May 1970.









________
pictures and texts wikipedia


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*LUGDUNUM. GAULS CAPITAL. CITY OF LYON.*

Colonia Copia Claudia Augusta Lugdunum (modern: Lyon, France) was an *important Roman city in Gaul*. 
*The city was founded in 43 BC* by Lucius Munatius Plancus. 
It served as the capital of the Roman province Gallia Lugdunensis. 
For 300 years after its foundation, *Lugdunum* was the most important city in the western part of the Roman Empire after Rome. 
Two emperors, Claudius (Germanicus) and Caracalla, were born in Lugdunum.
The original Roman city was situated west of the confluence of the Rhône and Saône, on the Fourvière heights. 
By the late centuries of the empire much of the population was located in the Saône River valley at the foot of Fourvière.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lugdunum
complete report from wikipedia. LUGDUNUM.
________





Gallo Roman Ruins in Lyon, France.youtube
________









map of roman lyon.lugdunum









3D maquette of lugdunum. fourviere hill.









maquette with total view. lugdunum.condate.































































amphitheater 3 gauls. and last pictures with the destroyed 3 gauls sanctuary of right side
________









LUGDUNUM.ROMAN CITY OF LYON.
________



























theater (big) of right side, odeon (small) on left side



























odeon with authentic roman tiled floor



























theater


















temple of cybele.
________









mausolee necropole tomb of turpio.









*Lucius Ambivius Turpio* (often referred to simply as "Turpio") was a celebrated actor, stage manager, patron, promoter and entrepreneur in ancient Rome around the time of the playwright Terence, that is, around the 2nd century BC.
________



























roman public therms of Lyon. street Farges


















berelle cave. gallo roman water reservoir.under a school saint-just
________









in lyon radisson street









in chaponost town.suburbs lyon









in saint-foy-les-lyon town.suburbs lyon
GIER roman AQUEDUCT.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aqueduct_of_the_Gier
gier aqueduct in english .report wikipedia.
________






official website : http://www.musees-gallo-romains.com/
*GALLO ROMAN MUSEUM OF LYON*
________





*HISTORY OF LYON. interesting report in english*
________
pictures, links texts. wikipedia. videos youtube


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

_*CITY OF LYON. FETES DES LUMIERES*_

*The third festive event in the world for the number of visitors behind Carnival of Rio and OktoberFest in Munich*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_of_Lights_(Lyon)

*The Festival of Lights (French: Fête des lumières) in Lyon*, France expresses gratitude toward Mary, mother of Jesus on December 8 of each year. 
This uniquely Lyonnaise tradition dictates that every house place candles along the outsides of all the windows to produce a spectacular effect throughout the streets. 
With over 4 million tourists coming to Lyon for this event, 
the festival includes other activities based on light and usually lasts 4 days, with the peak of activity occurring on the 8th. 
The two main focal points of activity are typically the Basilica of Fourvière which is lit up in different colours, and the Place des Terreaux, which hosts a different light show each year.








































































































































































































































































































































































________

pictures from muriel chaulet


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF MARSEILLE. ENTRE FLAMMES ET FLOTS/Between flames and streams.*
Festive Event. May 03rd and 04th, 2013






















































pictures by bracchettid flickr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

_*NAPOLEON 's Coronation*_














_by DAVID_









_by INGRES_

_http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Napoleon_I_of_France_

_video youtube. pictures wikipedia_


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*GRAND THEATRE. CITY OF BORDEAUX.*






















































________

_pictures pazairdegypt flickr_


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

ALLIANZ RIVIERA football/soccer stadium city of NICE.
update









picture by infostades.
________


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

hello dear forumers. I have some free time, I am going to post news.
________

CITY OF NANCY. ARTEM University Campus. construction site update.































































pictures blogartem.com
________

FABULOUS PROJECT IN CITY OF ANNECY.
Extension of congress center by norwegian architects SNOHETTA.
7000 sqm. 3/4 of the project is underground.








































































archidaily pictures


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

CITY OF CAEN. 

The name of the architects retained for the peninsula of Caen has just been revealed. It is the Dutch agency MVRDV.



























Restructuring of CAEN peninsula/presqu'ile

pictures archidaily
________

CITE RADIEUSE. LE CORBUSIER. CITY OF MARSEILLE









The roof-terrace of iconic CITE RADIEUSE of Le Corbusier inaugurates its center of art MAMO, created by the designer Ora-ïto. 
For its first exhibition, Mamo invites the artist Xavier Veilhan.









archidaily pictures


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

CITY OF VILLENEUVE D'ASCQ. suburbs of LILLE CITY.

Project LE BEAM. hotel, offices, shopping center.
by dutch architects MVRDV.




























pictures archidaily


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of CLERMONT-FERRAND.









new 4 stars hotel mercure on Jaude District
________




































refurbishment shopping mall JAUDE.
________



























new art museum roger quilliot
________









________









public finances.
________









IADT. Region Auvergne Institute of Territories Development 
________




































vercingetorix statue in center of Jaude square. this square was recently renoved.
________









Opera house of clermont-ferrand. renovation
________









behind the Desaix general statue construction site of CARRE JAUDE. new district.
________









Polydome. clermont-ferrand new congres center
________


















Surprising architecture for headquarters of newspaper La Montagne.
built 2008.green building.
________









new soccer/football stadium marcel michelin
________









new tramway of clermont-ferrant from LOHR. innovative with a single rail.
________









clermont-ferrand urban area seat.
________



























art school of clermont ferrand by architects architecture-studio
________









international university house
________









law school
________









Vice-chancellorship
________

i am positive surprised i didn't know that Clermont_Ferrand had so nice contemporary buildings.

all pictures from archidaily.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

CITY OF BOURG EN BRESSE.



























Ainterexpo. new exhibition hall by Floriot architects.

pictures ledauphiné newspaper


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

CITY OF ANNEMASSE. near on Geneve swiss city.

new district CHABLAIS PARC. housings.shops.equipments.





















































sorry but its in french. they are talking about 450 appartments, 10 000 sqm shopping, a cinema with 850 seats, a 3 stars hotel, 2000 sqm economic activity, an underground parking for 1000 cars 
*AND A 65 METERS TALL TOWER*

great project and i didn't know this tower.. beginning of the works this year 2013

pictures from tribunedegenève newspaper.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF CAEN.*

new ECO district LES RIVES DE L'ORNE./ Orne River Banks.
housings, shopping center 25 000 sqm, subterrean cars parking, new cinema center PATHE, offices, etc = 100 000 sqm in totallity.

the construction of this district will be finished end 2013, but the shopping center is now open since beginning may 2013.












































































































pictures caenmetropole.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caen
city of caen.wikipedia
________

more news on the previous page:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=17


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*city of LANGRES *
new museum MAISON DES LUMIERES/hotel du Breuil.
dedicated to the french writer Denis DIDEROT born in Langres.


















pictures lemoniteur

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Langres
city of langres. wikipedia.
________

*CITY OF POITIERS.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poitiers
poitiers

new mosque.









________

*CITY OF NOGENT LE ROTROU*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nogent-le-Rotrou
nogent le rotrou

new mosque









on this side its looks like a christian church.










pictures batiactu.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF NICE.*

NEW ECO VALLEE.



























new constructions sites of NICE. allianz riviere stadium. nice meridia new offices district. new exhibition halls complex. new transports pole. 
pictures batiactu
________

*CITY OF MORZINE-AVORIAZ. french Alps.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morzine-Avoriaz

new cable railway for this Winter sports station









cable railway/telecabine du PLEYNEY
________

*CITY OF TOULON*

refurbishment of waste valuation complex/incineration plant.









________

*CITY OF CAGNES SUR MER.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cagnes-sur-Mer

new eco district SAINT JEAN.









________

*city of HUNINGUE. *

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huningue

new place ABBATUCCI refurbishment









________

*CITY OF BORDEAUX*

refurbishment of VICTOIRES square.new pavement.









________

*FRANCE. PYRENEES mountains*

electric power interconnexion between france and spain.









________

*CITY OF COMPIEGNE.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compi%C3%A8gne

market square development. projet place du marché.
new pavement. new buildings with glass facades, shops and public equipments.




































________

pictures batiactu. wikipedia.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*RENAULT ZE ELECTRIC VEHICLES.*

*RENAULT sold 24.688 electric vehicles* since the beginning of their marketings:

renault Twizy: 9.911 sold
renault Kangoo Z.E.: 8.760 sold
renault Fluence Z.E.: 3.487 sold
renault ZOE: 2.530 sold









goingelectric.de pictures and data.
_________

RENAULT-NISSAN is the world leader of electric vehicles sales with *90 000* electric vehicules sold : 

*65312* ELECTRIC NISSAN VEHICLES AND
*24688* ELECTRIC RENAULT VEHICLES.
RENAULT OWNS *44%* of NISSAN


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF NANTES.* 
Graslin square refurbishment in progress.









________

*CITY OF TROYES.*
construction of the new hospital in progress.


















________

*CITY OF VITRE*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitr%C3%A9,_Ille-et-Vilaine
city of vitré. wikipedia

new rail station development









more pics coming soon
________

*CITY OF ANGERS*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angers
city of ANGERS. wikipedia

new development of rail station saint-laud district.









office building lineo









new cars parking


















new rail station saint-laud of ANGERS. new square.




































new developments around ANGERS rail station. overall planning.


















________


















new general council house. city of angers. Five selected projects
________

AQUA VITA.new aquatic center/swimming-pool of ANGERS.









________

pictures batiactu


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF ORLEANS. *

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orl%C3%A9ans
city of ORLEANS. wikipedia

new hospital in progress.



























new health center ORELIANCE.ORLEANS


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*FRENCH NATURAL WONDERS.*









________









TARN river canyon

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gorges_du_Tarn
________










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cirque_de_Navacelles

NAVACELLES cirque.
________


















ETRETAT cliffs
________


















BOZOULS hole.

Bozouls is a little town in the Massif Central Mountain not very far from Millau Viaduct. this natural wonder is very unknow. 

Situated at the heart of the Causse ( limestone plateau ) in Aveyron, Bozouls invites you to discover its natural geological heritage : the “Trou de Bozouls”. The amazing Bozouls hole, covering a wide area formed by the dramatic subsidence of limestone stratum.
________

pictures wikipedia


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*France to invest €3.5 billion in offshore wind energy*










After months of uncertainty, French Ecology Minister Delphine Batho finally announced last week the second phase of a call for tenders for the construction of €3.5 billion worth of offshore wind farms to generate 1,000 megawatts of electricity.

The announcement followed up on a promise made by French Prime Minister Jean-Marc Ayrault during a government-hosted conference on the environment in September at which he and President François Hollande promised a plan to kick-start the renewables industry in France.
According to Batho, the projects will create 10,000 industrial jobs. The wind farms are planned for construction near Treport, in northern France, and near the Noirmoutier and Île d’Yeu islands on the Atlantic coast.










Contracts for a first offshore wind project of four wind farms and worth an investment of around €7 billion were awarded by the French government in April last year.

France is currently undergoing a national debate on energy, launched after President Hollande pledged to reduce the country’s reliance on nuclear energy. The outcome of this debate will be the definition of a “clear, stable and sustainable framework for the development of wind energy and other renewables,” said the ministry of ecology.










France plans to get 23% of its energy consumption from renewables by 2020. This should include 19 GW from onshore wind turbines and 6 GW from offshore installations. While Batho’s call for tenders is clearly an excellent step in the right direction and a positive beginning for 2013, the French wind energy association has called for more action.

“Despite the recognition of the huge wind potential in France, its development still needs to be consolidated,” said France Energie Eolienne. The International Energy Agency (IEA) forecast last year that France would be one of the leaders of offshore capacity growth with an increase of 1.5 GW by 2017.
France had about 6.8 GW of installed wind capacity at the end of 2011 compared with 29 GW in Germany and more than 21.6 GW in Spain, according to the latest statistics from the European Wind Energy Association (EWEA).










In addition to its natural resources, there is growing support for wind power from the French population. According to a survey by the French Environment and Energy Management Agency (ADEME) in 2010, 74% of French people were in favour of the installation of wind turbines and 53% thought that out of all renewable energies, the wind sector should be made the priority compared to 43% the year before.










pictures and texts : http://www.ewea.org/blog/


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Nançay Radio Telescope*

*The Nançay Decimetric Radio Telescope* (official abbreviation NRT) is located in the small commune of *Nançay, two hours' drive south of Paris*, France. 










The radio telescope saw first light in 1965, after an inauguration by the then French president, Charles de Gaulle. 










*It is the fourth largest radio telescope in the world.* 
It is located at a latitude and longitude of 47°23′N 2°12′E.










The NRT is a transit instrument of the unusual Kraus-type design, with two mirrors. 
The flat, tilting primary mirror consists of ten panels, each 20 m long and 40 m (131 ft) high; it reflects radio waves towards the fixed secondary mirror 460 m away. 










The secondary mirror is shaped as a section of a sphere with a radius of 560 m: (1837 ft) it focuses the radio waves towards a mobile focal carriage that contains antennas and other receiving equipment. 
Both mirrors are covered with a metal mesh with square holes 12.5 mm on a side and a surface that is accurate to about 5 mm. 










The primary mirror tilts North-South to select any objects along the meridian, while the focal carriage moves East-West along a railroad track to follow objects across the sky. 










The NRT is capable of observing objects with a declination greater that −39°. Objects near the equator can only be tracked for about an hour, but objects nearer the zenith can be tracked for longer. 










Observations are typically undertaken at frequencies of 1,400 MHz (equivalent to a wavelength of 21 cm), 1,660 MHz (18 cm) and 3,330 MHz (9 cm).










The central fifth of the NRT was constructed in 1961 as a proof of concept. The remainder was completed in 1964, and officially opened in 1965. Scientific observations started in 1967.










The Kraus-type design, named after Dr. John D. Kraus (1910–2004), has been used first at the Ohio State University Big Ear Telescope.



















pictures and texts by wkipedia


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*RANCE TIDAL POWER STATION/USINE MAREMOTRICE DE LA RANCE*










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rance_Tidal_Power_Station










*The Rance Tidal Power Station is the world's first tidal power station and also the world's second biggest tidal power station.* 




























The facility is located on the estuary of the Rance River, in Brittany, France. Opened on the 26th November 1966, it is currently operated by Électricité de France, and is *the second largest tidal power station in the world, in terms of installed capacity, since the Sihwa Lake Tidal Power Station surpassed it after 45 years*. 



















With a peak rating of 240 Megawatts, generated by its 24 turbines, it supplies 0.012% of the power demand of France. 










With a capacity factor of approximately 26%, it supplies an average 62 Megawatts, giving an annual output of approximately 540 GWh. 










The barrage is 750 m (2,461 ft) long, from Brebis point in the west to Briantais point in the east. 










The power plant portion of the dam is 332.5 m (1,091 ft) long. 
The tidal basin measures 22.5 km2 (9 sq mi).









museum rance barrage









pictures wikipedia.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF MARSEILLE*

LES QUAIS D'ARENC. new district. update









hauteur = height. superficie = surface








































































balthazar building in construction.

pictures http://projets-architecte-urbanisme.fr/


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF LYON.*
MUSEUM CONFLUENCES. update. 




























pictures http://www.archigraphie.eu/


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF TOULOUSE.*
AEROSCOPIA. update.



























































































pictures by http://www.flickr.com/photos/manatour


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF NICE.*
allianz riviera stadium. update.


















picture ogcnissa.com
________

*CITY OF MARSEILLE*
velodrome stadium. update



















pictures info-stades


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF BORDEAUX. *

Shopping mall RIVES D'ARCINS. 
situated in BEGLES city. suburbs of BORDEAUX.

now 87000 sqm. now open
before 90 shops and now 150 shops ...... thus 60 new shops more.


pictures coming tomorrow i am so tired... bye bye


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CANNES FILM FESTIVAL 2013.*

steven spielberg president of cannes film festival 2013

















cannes film festival 2013. official cover.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2013_Cannes_Film_Festival
cannes film festival. wikipedia.
__________

link to my CANNES pictures in this thread page 2 or 3.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101169447&highlight=city+cannes#post101169447
__________

*OFFICIAL WEBSITE*

http://www.festival-cannes.com/en.html
__________

Cannes Festival Palace : 35 000 sqm.

33 private beaches

8000 rooms for sleep : 
6 hôtels 5 stars (1.397 rooms) 
23 hôtels 4 stars (1.629 rooms) 
30 hôtels 3 stars (1.140 rooms) 
40 hôtels 2 stars (1.079 rooms) 
32 résidences tourism (2.678 rooms) and 
2 hôtels 1 star (24 rooms) and 
2 hôtels without star (36 rooms)
__________

MOST EXPENSIVE HOTEL ROOM in CANNES:
39 000 euros 1 night.

ITS The Penthouse Majestic, situated on the seventh level of hôtel Majestic Barrière with 650 sqm. 
__________





Cannes Film Festival preview
youtube by morningshow
__________





TV Festival de Cannes 2013
youtube by TVFestivaldeCannes
__________


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF MARSEILLE. *

*Geolide*, 
the largest underground waste water treatment plant in the world.
*30 000 sqm.* 200 millions euros. 250 000 cubic meters water per day.

Geolide is situated close to the velodrome stadium

LINK:
http://www.worldwaterforum6.org/en/news/single/article/geolide-the-largest-underground-waste-water-treatment-plant-in-the-world/










*The large glass geodesic dome* pictured graces the entrance to the Marseille Geolide Wastewater Treatment Facility. 
The interior of the public area of the facility is clean and modern with little hint of what is just underground. 
The facility is located *in downtown Marseille*, commissioned in 1987 by the city at a cost of 200 million Euros to build, with a biological treatment extension added in 2008. 










The design of the facility is at the lowest point of the city and was built underground due to its urban location.
This plant serves 17 towns and 1 million inhabitants within the Huveaune river valley. 
Currently, it is running at 70 percent capacity, with operations at the facility directed by 440 employees.






















































pictures scoop.it


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF ALBI.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albi
city of albi. wikipedia.
__________





*Albi, France: Worthy Stop in the Languedoc*.
youtube report in english by RickSteves
________

*Laperouse Square. project and update.*











































































































__________

*Grand Theatre des Cordeliers. architect Dominique PERRAULT.*





construction site.report in french.
video youtube by CiteEpiscopaleAlbi

*The winning proposal for the Albi Major Theatre, designed by Dominique Perrault Architecture*, aims at transforming the texture of the city as well as its cultural influence. 

Appearing as an outstanding architectural symbol, on the outskirts of the historic center, the architects gave priority to the presence of the Major 

Theatre instead of the cinemas, in order to organize around it a network of public spaces and of cultural facilities. 

Therefore, the Major Theatre will be its center. 






















































































































*Architects*: Dominique Perrault Architecture
*Location*: Albi, France
*Client*: Albi Town Council
*Engineering*: VP GREEN (structure), ETCO (mechanical engineering), RPO (economist), Changement à vue (scenograph), Jean-Paul Lamoureux (acoustics)
*Site Area*: 34,000 sqm
*Built Area*: Major Theater 13 000 sqm (GFA), Cinemas 7 300 sqm (GFA)
*Beginning of Conceptual Design*: June 2009
Estimated Beginning of Construction: March 2011
Estimated End of Construction: November 2013
*Program: major theater* : *900 seats auditorium*, 1 experimental *hall of 250 seats*, administration and logistics area, foyers, independent restaurant; cinematographic complex : *8 movie theaters, 1 500* seats approx., high definition projection rooms; independant underground parking : *400 cars*; urban planing : covering the area of the Theater square, Athanor square and Lapérouse Garden.
__________

pictures le moniteur. texts http://www.archdaily.com/


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

_*GRAN FRENCH VIADUCTS.*_
__________

_*VIADUCT TANCARVILLE*_
built years 1955-1959. lenght 1420 meters.

















































































































__________

_*VIADUCT ECHINGHEN*_
year 1997. lenght 1301 meters.































































__________

_*VIADUCT GRAND CANAL DU HAVRE*_
year 1994. lenght 1410 meters.









viaduct grand canal du havre on right side
viaduct normandy on left side.(other pics on previous pages)



























__________

pictures texts wikipedia


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

Amandine Bourgeois - L'Enfer Et Moi (France) 2013 Eurovision Song Contest
youtube by eurovision


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

I love your thread. (^_^) It's nice to see construction and images from outside of Paris.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

èđđeůx;103402482 said:


> I love your thread. (^_^) It's nice to see construction and images from outside of Paris.


thank you eddeux for you comment, you know i am living in France a very centralized Country, In the opposition of Germany which is decentralized, federated.
In France everything is decided in Paris, every media in Paris, et caetera.....While knowing that Paris urban area
is essential for the French economy.

I have open this thread to show that France is not only Paris, but i like Paris very much.
have a nice day
__________

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=18
more news on the previous page 18


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CORSICA ISLAND. FRANCE*










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corsica
corsica island. wikipedia.














corsica exceptionnal sites. youtube video by lmhet

*Corsica is a French island in the Mediterranean Sea.* 

It is located west of Italy, southeast of the French mainland, and north of the Italian island of Sardinia. 
Mountains comprise two-thirds of the island, forming a single chain. Before French domination, Corsica was under the ownership of the Republic of Genoa
.
Corsica is one of the 27 régions of France, although it is designated as a territorial collectivity (collectivité territoriale) by law. 
As a territorial collectivity, it enjoys some greater powers than other French régions. 
Corsica is referred to as a "région" in common speech, and is almost always listed among the other régions of France. 
Corsica is split into two departments, Haute-Corse and Corse-du-Sud, with its regional capital in Ajaccio, the prefecture of Corse-du-Sud. Bastia, the prefecture of Haute-Corse, is the second-largest settlement in Corsica.

Although the island is separated from the continental mainland by the Ligurian Sea and is closer to Italy than to the French mainland, politically Corsica is part of Metropolitan France. 

After rule from the Republic of Genoa starting in 1282, Corsica was briefly an independent Corsican Republic from 1755 until its conquest by France in 1769. Corsica's culture contains elements of both the French and Italian, and its constitution while a Republic was written in Italian. 
The native Corsican language is recognised as a regional language by the French government.

The French emperor Napoléon Bonaparte was born in 1769 in the Corsican capital of Ajaccio. 
His ancestral home, Casa Buonaparte, is today used as a museum. 
The northern town of Calvi claims to be the birthplace of the explorer Christopher Columbus.
__________





Scuba diving, marine fauna, along CORSICA coasts
fabulous HD video youtube by PlongeursTV
__________

*AJACCIO* is the most important city on Corsica island.





Ajaccio, Corsica, France - 22nd August, 2011
by Stuart Moss

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ajaccio
city of ajaccio

here some constructions site:

2 schools in CANDIA district:


























________

new fire station SPOSATA








________

new STILETTO sporting and concert hall.





















































________

new subterrean cars parking and new square CAMPINCHI




































________

refurbisment housing district SALINES.new square

















________

new congress center ESPACE DIAMANT open decembre 2010.


















pictures www.corsematin.com


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of marseille. renovation and extension BOURSE shopping mall
________






















































city of bordeaux. renovation extension mall Rives/banks d'Arcins
________





















































































































city of soissons. new conservatoire by french architect gaudin.
i like very much the works of gaudin an underrated architect
________


















new trade house. department manche. city of coutances
________









city of caen. nautic center in renovation and extension
________



























city of chambery. new hospital in progress
________




































city of marseille. terrasses du port mall. update
________




































city of saran. new prison
_______

pictures le moniteur


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF AGEN.*
constructions sites and projects.









rail station new development
________









new montanou square
________



























new movies center.
________



























_reburfishment of downtown named "coeur battant"
________



























new congress center.
________


















refurbishment garonne river banks
________









nursery school. 
________



























tapie mondesir housing district
________

city of agen. pictures le moniteur


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*IFREMER. FRANCE*

*French Research Institute for Exploitation of the Sea*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IFREMER
IFREMER. wikipedia. english

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Institut_fran%C3%A7ais_de_recherche_pour_l%27exploitation_de_la_mer
more data of the VESSELS on IFREMER wikipedia.in french
________





by coralfisheries
CoralFISH cruise, BobEco, September-October 2011 (c) IFREMER
________

*Ifremer or IFREMER, standing for Institut français de recherche pour l'exploitation de la mer (English: French Research Institute for Exploitation of the Sea) is an oceanographic institution in France.*
__________

*Ifremer focuses its research activities in the following areas:*

Monitoring, use and enhancement of coastal seas

Monitoring and optimization of aquaculture production

Fishery resources

Exploration and exploitation of the oceans and their biodiversity

Circulation and marine ecosystems, mechanisms, trends and forecasting

Engineering of major facilities in the service of oceanography

Knowledge transfer and innovation in its fields of its activities

*In 1985, Ifremer partnered with Dr. Robert Ballard for an ultimately-successful expedition to locate the wreck of the RMS Titanic*. 

In 1994 Ifremer assisted in the salvage of the cargo from the SS John Barry.

*Ifremer operates a number of vessels, including the submarine Nautile.*

In 2008, Ifremer partnered with Dr. Bruce Shillito for the testing and initial operations of the PERISCOP, a deep sea fish recovery device.
__________

*IFREMER VESSELS*









Le Suroit 56,34 meters lenght









L'Atalante 84,60 meters lenght









Le Pourquoi Pas on left side, le Thalassa on right side









Le Thalassa 73,65 meters lenght
_________














by Pireas Piraeus. pourquoi pas vessel









Le Pourquoi Pas ? 107,60 meters lenght. in service year 2005
_________









L'Europe









Haliotis









Thalia









SAR is a multicaptors geophysical tool to study the sea bed.
from 200 to 6000 meters deep
_________




























Victor 6000 A remotely operated underwater vehicle, commonly referred to as an ROV, a tethered underwater vehicle.
It is conceived to make of the optical investigation and make local missions containing of the imaging, the implementation of instrumentation, samplings of water, sediments or rocks.
________









CYANA submersible Disarmed since year 2003, he could reach the 3000 meters
depth and its now replaced by the famous.....
________









olex bathy infremer relief









hydrothermal springs









riftia around the hydrothermal environnment

IFREMER pictures
________

*NAUTILE SUBMERSIBLE*

*The Nautile is a manned submersible owned by Ifremer, the French Research Institute for Exploitation of the Sea. Commissioned in 1984, the submersible can be operated at depths of up to 6 km (3.7 mi).*



























place for 3 persons

The Nautile is a miniature submarine, based on the bathyscaphe design, and capable of housing just three people. 
It has a length of 8 m, still imaging cameras, two colour video cameras, and a number of flood lights. 
It is fitted with two robotic arms to allow remote manipulation. 
The nautile can stay under water for up to eight hours at a time. 
Two ships can act as mothership to the Atalante: the Pourquoi Pas? and the Atalante. 
In its early days the Nautile was launched from RV Nadir.
*The vessel has been used to examine the wreck of the RMS Titanic and in the search for the flight data recorder and cockpit voice recorder from the ill-fated Air France Flight 447*.























*FIRST IMAGES/VIDEO OF THE TITANIC BY SUBMERSIBLE NAUTILE*



























pictures of the Titanic taken by The Nautile
__________










OIL tanker PRESTIGE picture





oil tanker PRESTIGE
by Euronews·
__________





Abysses - Ifremer. by Musée océanographique de Monaco.
Hydrothermal sources and life in the abyssal depth
________









recent equipment from IFREMER.
Small full autonomous submarine which can reach 3000 meters depth

pictures by wikidepia.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*French Southern and Antarctic Lands*

*Adélie Land. ANTARCTICA.*









map of adelie land. with dumont d'urville and concordia research stations

Adélie Land is a claimed territory on the continent of Antarctica. 
It stretches from a coastline area along the Great Southern Ocean inland all the way to the South Pole. 
This territory is claimed by France as one of five districts of the French Southern and Antarctic Lands, although most countries have not given this their diplomatic recognition.

*Geography* 

Adélie Land lies between 136° E (near Pourquoi Pas Point at 66°12′S 136°11′E) and 142° E (near Point Alden at 66°48′S 142°02′E), with a shore length of about 350 kilometres (220 mi) and with its inland part extending as a sector of a circle about 2,600 kilometres (1,600 mi) toward the South Pole. 

Adélie Land has border with the Australian Antarctic Territory both on the east and on the west, namely on Clarie Land (part of Wilkes Land) in the west, and George V Land in the east. 
Its total land area, mostly covered with glaciers, is estimated to be 432,000 square kilometres (167,000 sq mi).

*History* 

The coast of Adélie Land was discovered in 1840 by the French explorer Jules Dumont d'Urville (1790 – 1842) who named it after his wife, Adéle.
This is the basis of the French claim on this Antarctic land.

*Research stations*

Since January 12, 1956, there has been a manned French research base year-round located at 66°40′S 140°01′E, the Dumont d'Urville Station, with a winter population of about 33, but which goes up to about 78 during the Antarctic summer. 
The first French station, Port Martin, was built April 9, 1950 at 66°49′04″S 141°23′39″E, but it was destroyed by a fire during the night of January 22–23, 1952. Port Martin housed a winter population of 11 in 1950–51 and 17 in 1951–52.

France also had an inland station on the Antarctic ice sheet long ago, about 320 km from the coast and from Dumont d'Urville Station, at an elevation of about 2400 meters, the Charcot Station (named for Jean-Baptiste Charcot) at 69°22′S 139°01′E, built for the International Geophysical Year of 1957–58. This was occupied from January 1957 through 1960, but housed only three men.
__________

*Capital* Dumont d'Urville Station 66°40′S 140°01′E
*Official languages* French
*Government*
- President	François Hollande
- Administrator	Pascal Bolot
- Head of District	Arnaud Quiniou
*French overseas territory*
- Coastline discovered	1840 
*Area*
- Total	432,000 km2 166,796 sq mi 
*Population*
- estimate	c. 33 (winter) < 80 (summer)
*Time zone* (UTC+10)
__________

*Dumont d'Urville Station*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dumont_d%27Urville_Station





living in dumont d'urville station in french
by editionsMKF·





Aurora australis in Dumont d'Urville (Aug 2006)
by Seb Denamur










*activity:*
The base Dumont d'Urville is first and foremost a scientific base, even if nowadays the transportation of supplies to the Concordia Station represents an important part of the activity of the base.










Chemistry of the atmosphere 
The laboratory in atmospheric chemistry of the base is used to analyse, among other things, sulfur compounds present in the atmosphere.










Geophysics 
Nowadays, the study of Geophysics is less present in the base.
Nonetheless, several tools are still in use, notably a tide gauge, a cosmic rays detector, a GPS to measure the dip of the Antarctica into the Upper Mantle, and a LIDAR, which allows the analysis of the ozone depletion and the ozone holes.










Logistic
The proper functioning of the base and supplying Concordia require an important logistic, especially in the summer. Technicians, including electricians, plumbers, mechanics for the electric plant and auto mechanics are essential for the good functioning of the base all along the year.









__________
__________

*Concordia Station*










*Concordia Research Station*, which opened in 2005, is a research facility that was built 3,233 m above sea level at a location called Dome C on the Antarctic Plateau, Antarctica. 



















It is located 1,100 km inland from the French research station at Dumont D'Urville, 1,100 kilometres inland from Australia's Casey Station and 1,200 kilometres inland from the Italian Zucchelli Station at Terra Nova Bay. 
Russia's Vostok Station is 560 kilometres away. The Geographic South Pole is 1670 kilometres away. 



















The facility is also located within Australia's claim on Antarctica, the Australian Antarctic Territory.
*Concordia Station is the third permanent*, all-year research station on the Antarctic Plateau besides Vostok Station (Russian) and the Amundsen-Scott Station (U.S.) at the Geographic South Pole. 
It is jointly operated by scientists from France and Italy.





Concordia Station, Jan 2010
by Eoin Macdonald-Nethercott
__________

*French icebreaker Astrolabe*










The icebreaker Astrolabe is a French research vessel. 
Among its duties are bring personnel and supplies to the Dumont d'Urville research station in Antarctica.
The vessel has been making regular voyages between Hobart and the Dumont D’Urville research station for fifteen years.
The vessel has also traversed the Northeast passage.










The European Space Agency reports a 1992 traverse "was the first civilian expedition through the NSR since the Russian revolution." 
Astrolabe was escorted on her transit by Russian icebreakers.
The vessel is frequently serviced in the Tasmanian shipyard Southern Marine Shiplift in Launceston.
The yard's maximum ship displacement is 2150 Tonnes.
Astrolabe is among the smallest research vessels working in Antarctic waters.

pictures texts wikipedia.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*SOME TOWERS IN FRANCE OUTSIDE PARIS AREA*

CITY OF LOOS. LILLE CITY suburbs








tower kennedy. year 1968, 28 levels, 84/79m.
__________

CITY OF LE MANS.








tower emeraude. year 1975, 16 levels, 50 m. renoved.
__________

CITY OF GRENOBLE.


























i have a problem with this picture she don't want to stand up
tower perret. year 1925, 80m. full concrete.
__________



























towers ile verte district/ green island district.
year 1967, 33 levels, 98m (104m with antenna)
__________

CITY OF CAEN.

















HOSPITAL. year 1973, 23 LEVELS, 90m. (103 m with antenna)
__________

CITY OF BORDEAUX.








skyline.
*i have posted pictures of the MERIADECK district on previous pages.*



























Tower A. Cité Administrative. year 1974, 27 levels, 92m (112m with antenna) 
Tower B Cité Administrative. year 1974, 21 levels, 77m.
__________

CITY OF BELBEUF. ROUEN city suburbs.








Tower AXA. year 1967, 14 levels, 49,75m.
__________

CITY OF AMIENS








tower Hotoie. year 1965, 18 levels, 62 m
__________

CITY OF STRASBOURG.

















new cladding for the former tower caisse d'epargne bank...now ESCA TOWER.









the tallest tower in background is the europe tower:year 1980, 19 levels, 77 m (90 m with antenna).


















former tower caisse d'epargne bank on left side.









TOWER ESCA. 48m tall. former tower caisse d'epargne bank
__________

pictures wikipedia.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

CITY OF ROUEN. 
Archives tower.
year 1965, 27 levels, 91m (104 m with antenna)























































http://www.festival-livre-rouen.fr/...pictures


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=103545857#post103545857


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF MARSEILLE. FRANCE*
2013 MARSEILLE EUROPEAN CULTURE CAPITAL

hello my friends. 
the next days and next weeks will be famous for the city of MARSEILLE.
because a lot of inaugurations will happen.

__________

*here the dates:*

1. tomorrow *May 25th, 2013:*
inauguration of the *Boulevard du Littoral*/coast and *Joliette Square*.



























__________

2. in exactly 2 weeks : *june 4th, 2013 inauguration and opening june 7th 2013* 
opening of the famous *MUCEM museum* with *Saint-Jean Fortress*.









__________

3. *june 12th, 2013.*
inauguration of *MAMO*. 
an art center at the top of *Cite Radieuse* building built by Le Corbusier









__________

4. *june 13th, 2013.*
opening of *Beaux-Arts Museum* in the *Palais*/palace *Longchamp*.


















__________

5. this summer 2013 inauguration by *XL Airways of a flight Marseille-NYC* :nuts::nuts:. Marseille AIRPORT.
__________

and don't forget next week may 2013 the* inauguration of Kader Attia Sculptures on the Digue du large*/ dike of the wide.









with the renovation of a part of this dike
__________

go marseille go !!!!!!

pictures marseille.fr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF RENNES. FRANCE*

second metro/subway line planned for year 2018.










Blue line B. picture rennesmetropole.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF DUNKERQUE/DUNKIRK. FRANCE*

*100 million euros for the western port.*

The supervisory board of the big seaport of Dunkirk is going to invest 100 million euros in the western port. 

T*hree projects should so be born.*

*The first one, and the biggest*, concerns the quay(platform) of Flanders which will be lengthened by 600 meters, to allow the development of the traffic of containers.

The harbour persons in charge also voted for the* enlargement of the pond of avoidance*, the diameter of which will pass from 490 to 650 meters. 
Of best, still, for big container ship.

*The third investment* concerns vracs, port having decided to boost the project of north landing stage of the quay(platform) in heavy western. 
This post will allow to clear(release) both posts dredged(tried to pick up) in 18,50 meters to receive simultaneously capesize.
__________

*Eiffage invests 180 million euros in Dunkirk to store the dangerous products*









picture scoop.it

The Big Seaport of Dunkirk is going to welcome a new logistic zone carried(worn) by the group Eiffage. 
Objective, to welcome in safety(security) the dangerous products on a zone of 75 hectares.

Piloted by Eiffage Construction Confluences at Lyon, the project " Hub Open Access Rail Nord " ( HORN) will allow the port of Dunkirk to present a new offer of storage of dangerous products. 
On 100 hectares of the zone of the Port the West, the French chief warrant officer is going to acquire 75 hectares on which it plans to invest 180 million euros of infrastructures and 15 million euros of development of warehouses. 
A landscaped zone of 25 hectares is kept by the port to collect in particular rainwaters by there set vegetated.
Eiffage intends to build in three phases (according to the marketing) Six adding up buildings of 96000 sqm covered warehouses. 
A multimodal part will allow to store 1000 containers EVP, of the storage of vrac in tub(ferry) or silos, and 18 km of railroad ways built on the site will allow the storage of cars of dangerous products. 
Finally, a car wash point of road or railroad tanks will be built with a maintenance workshop.

SCOOP.IT


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF TOULOUSE.*

new cable railway line named "aérotrain".

on the picture line in red colour.


























_

some constructions sites city of toulouse









renovation of streets roads tramway line.
__________

*CITY OF ORLEANS*

2 biomass power plants.



























__________

*CITY OF ROUEN*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rouen
WIKIPEDIA CITY OF ROUEN.





Rouen, Normandy, France
by Phil in Normandy

*new concert hall* Le 106. 
for avant garde music.













































the new concert hall le 106 is the first building built/renoved of the new ECO DISTRICT FLAUBERT.



























new eco district FLAUBERT

pictures scoop.it
__________

*new bridge FLAUBERT. city of ROUEN.*

*The Pont Gustave-Flaubert* (Gustave Flaubert Bridge) is a *vertical-lift bridge* over the River Seine at Rouen, Seine-Maritime, Haute-Normandie, France. It officially opened on 25 September 2008[2] after four years of work.



















*Crosses* Seine River
*Locale* Rouen, Seine-Maritime, Haute-Normandie, France[1]
*Design* Vertical-lift bridge
*Material* Concrete and steel
*Total length* 670 metres (2,200 ft)[1]
*Longest span* 100 metres (330 ft)[1]
*Construction begin* 2004
*Construction end* 2007
*Opened* 25 September 2008




























http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pont_Gustave-Flaubert
WIKIDEPIA FLAUBERT BRIDGE









__________

*ROUEN ARMADA*





L'Armada de Rouen 2008, Normandie
by axwolyon

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armada_Rouen










*ARMADA ROUEN 2013.* 

*From 06/06/2013 to 16/06/2013*..every 4 or 5 years.



















Held every five years on the banks of the Seine, in the heart of Rouen, the Armada is a large gathering of tall ships, boats and military vessels. 
*This is one of the most important events in the world of sailing and the sea.*




























This event is free and open to all, to the delight of fans and enthusiasts, keen sailors and total beginners. 
Over the editions, the boats at the fair have increased in number and now include naval ships such as helicopter carriers, submarines, and also unusual boats such as barges.



















During this celebration, the various districts and communes of Rouen will welcome over 8,000 sailors and boats from all over the world, with people mingling in the streets Rouen. 
Concerts and fireworks are organised every evening until the end of the event.



















*9 MILLION VISITORS AT THE LAST ARMADA 2008.*
one of the biggest event in the world.
__________

wikipedia pictures, links and texts.


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*CITY OF LE HAVRE*


*Historicals museums of Le Havre*


*- Muséum d'Histoire Naturelle *







*- Maison de l'Armateur*






*- Hôtel Dubocage de Bléville & Abbaye de Graville*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of marseille. new stadium velodrome. update.








__________

city of saint etienne. new stadium goeffroy guichard. update.








__________

city of marseille.
projet of new hospital named IHU for tropical diseases.








__________

city of clermont-ferrand.
construction site carre jaude 2 in the downton in front of JAUDE square.








hotel 4stars, offices, housings.
__________

city of colmar. biomass power plant.








__________

city of blois. Loire castels region.
new art center.fondation du doute/doubt foundation
open since april 2013.


























__________

city of bordeaux.new stadium update.








__________

city of nice. update arena.








__________

city of marseille. shopping mall BOURSE. update.

















__________

pictures scoop.it, le moniteur, projet architecture urbanisme, info-stades.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of angouleme. medialibrairy l'alpha. update.




























__________

city of saint-malo.

new Maritime college. beginning of works june 2013.








__________

city of boulogne-sur-mer. NAUSICAA 4 now named "Louvre of the Sea"

Extension project for the Aquarium and Sea Center Nausicaa.

3 architects selected :
american Peter Chermayeff with Rabot Dutilleul.
french Jacques Rougerie
British Terry Farrell with french Cartier.
decision september 2013 : choice of the architect

for an opening 2017/2018.
*will be largest aquarium in europe*
*with a new aquarium of 10 millions liters/ 2,7 millions gallons with Sharks hammers, manta rays, beluga whales*
costs: 100/120 millions euros.









seriously i am very happy because i thought this project was cancelled by the crisis et caetera. fabulous. 
pictures. scoop.it


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of nantes. hotel okko 4 stars update.




























__________

city of cannes. new hotel okko 4 stars in project


















pictures francebtp


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*city of nancy.*

*artem high school campus*. update




































___

*city of nancy. ile de corse/corsica island *new district.









offices building for PERTUY construction owned by Bouygues.
*very nice architecture*



























28 000 sqm in totallity. 240 housings. hotel 3 stars 110 rooms. 1500 sqm shops. 5400 sqm offices


























































































_________

*city of metz. amphitheatre district*.update.









__________









la boite à musique/music box. update.metz
__________

*city of rodez.*
soulages museum.update.









pierre soulages the french painter.



































































































__________

*city of rodez*. new tourism office








__________

*city of nice*. national sport museum.


























__________

pictures projets architecture urbanisme,artemblog,rodez.fr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*city of montluçon*.

MUPOP. popular musics museum. opening june 21th, 2013.

















































































new paper le centre. pictures
__________

*city of clermont-ferrand*. 

region council house. construction update

















la montagne news paper.pictures
__________

*city of dunkerque/dunkirk.*

Terminal methane carrier. construction update

















scoop.it
__________

*city of mulhouse. *

project business district rail station area.



































euroairport mulhouse/basel/freiburg

*city of mulhouse.*

tramway/streetcars line with french artist Daniel Buren sculptures



































dna, wikipedia, projet architecture urbanisme pictures
__________

*city of montbeliard.*

new ibis styles hotel.








__________

*city of le mans.*

cultural center les jacobins.


























__________

scoop.it pictures


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

yabbes said:


> Also interesting :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fabulous. french lesson.

what's a fish : poisson
what's a seal : phoque / **** ..........

hey what's your language ? no that's how you say "seal" in french ....et caetera

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

TODAY OUR president François Hollande is in MARSEILLE. 
to inaugurate the biggest SHIP in the world.

THE CMA CGM JULES VERNE is a container ship in the Explorer class owned by the CMA CGM group? the largest containership in the world measured by capacity, as it can hold 16,020 TEU (twenty-foot equivalent unit containers).
The previous largest was Emma Mærsk and her seven sisters of the Mærsk E-class. The capacity is 10,000 TEU if all are fully loaded 14 ton containers, compared to 11,000 for Emma Mærsk.

THE CMA CGM JULES VERNE is the twin brother of the the CMA CGM MARCO POLO.

Length:	396.0 m (1,299 ft 3 in)
Beam:	53.6 m (175 ft 10 in)
Draught:	16.0 m (52 ft 6 in)
Depth:	29.9 m (98 ft 1 in) (deck edge to keel).



























pictures cma cgm


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF MARSEILLE. FRANCE.*

*INAUGURATION OF the MUCEM.*JUNE 04TH, 2013. 
by François Hollande. public opening june 7th, 2013.

*The Musée des Civilisations de l'Europe et de la Méditerranée (MuCEM)* - in English Museum of Civilisations from Europe and the Mediterranean – is a national museum located in Marseille, France, that will open June 7 2013, during Marseille's year as European Capital of Culture.

*Overview*

The museum will be dedicated to the civilisations of Europe and the Mediterranean sea, from international and research-originated collections oriented towards a transdisciplinary approach to societies as a whole, and in the thickness of the time.
The museum is being built on the site of the 17th-century Fort Saint-Jean and a former port terminal called the J4. 
A basin lies between the new building on the J4 and the Fort Saint-Jean, the two sites are connected by a 130 m long thin bridge while another bridge now connects the Fort Saint-Jean to the Esplanade de la Tourette, in the historical district of Le Panier.
The new building "of stone, water and wind,"was designed by architect Rudy Ricciotti (associated with Roland Carta). 
It consists in a cube of 15,000 square meters with collections on two levels, an auditorium of 400 seats, a bookshop and a restaurant with a panoramic terrace headed by the chef of Le Petit Nice, Gerald Passedat.
__________

pictures of the FORT/fortress SAINT JEAN...a part of the MUCEM.




















































































































































































pictures by projets architecture urbanisme.
i am "full" satisfied.

in background the CMA CGM JULES VERNE biggest ship in the world. 396 meters.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF MARSEILLE.*

*MAMO* ART SPACE BY Ora-Ito.
Le MAMO: Marseille Modulor *opens June 8* with the exhibition “Architectones” by Xavier Veilhan. *OPEN TODAY.*










*A Le Corbusier Rooftop Gets a New Life as an Arts Space.*
and named *MAMO.*









CITE RADIEUSE BUILDING

*The French designer Ora-Ito* sits with a bust of Le Corbusier created by the artist Xavier Veilhan.



















One of the greatest achievements of the pioneering architect and urbanist *Le Corbusier is Cité Radieuse*, an extensive apartment complex in Marseille, France, which he completed in the early 1950s. 
Often described as a “vertical village,” it has 337 apartments, a restaurant, a hotel, a bookstore and a nursery school. 
*France classified it as a historical monument in the 1980s. *
When the building’s rooftop gym and solarium went up for sale in 2010, the French designer Ito Morabito, who goes by Ora-Ito professionally, purchased it as a collector might. 









MAMO ARTS SPACE

“Like you buy a piece of art, but architecture,” he explained.
Honoring the iconic terrain became Ora-Ito’s self-appointed mission. Although he didn’t intend to turn the space into an art center, he came to feel that he “couldn’t keep this for myself,” he said. “It was a way to give back to the city I came from.” So he transformed the rooftop of Cité Radieuse into MAMO, short for MArseille MOdulor, a site for exhibitions and creative ateliers.



















The overhaul was a three-year undertaking that involved a full restoration of the original rooftop structure, including the removal of an unsightly add-on, and the realization of design elements in Le Corbusier’s blueprints that had not been realized when the building was originally constructed. 










“I can understand Le Corbusier without knowing him or without meeting him,” Ora-Ito declared.
MAMO’s public inauguration this week is a feather in the cap for Marseille, which has been christened the 2013 European Capital of Culture. 









MAMO ARTS SPACE

Ora-Ito’s friend and sometimes collaborator, the French artist Xavier Veilhan, has the first exhibition, a collection of large-scale sculptures created for the space. During warm weather, the rooftop will showcase rotating outdoor exhibitions of established artists’ work; in chillier seasons, MAMO will present smaller shows of up-and-comers in an indoor space.



















“Le Corbusier would be proud,” Ora-Ito said. “It’s an homage to a master.”
Le MAMO: Marseille Modulor opens June 8 with the exhibition “Architectones” by Xavier Veilhan; 280 Boulevard Michelet, 13008 Marseille, France, 011-331-4246-0009; mamo.fr.










report by http://new-york.icito.com/


----------



## Klonfer (May 11, 2007)

Vonbingen, a fantastic thread! Keep up a good work! 

What a great country France is. Vive la France!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates vonbingen


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*MARSEILLE 2013.*

A mad weekend, transhumance, harnesses, street life, Mucem, fortress saint-jean.......
































































































































































































































































































































































pictures laprovence, marseille, metro, lci.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*MARSEILLE 2013*

and it continues.....*Another two inaugurations this week-end.june 15-16th*

1.opening of CHATEAU/castel BORELY. decorative arts and fashion museum.









2.opening of PALAIS LONGCHAMP. Fine Arts Museum.









they are now great renoved buildings/monuments after a lot of years works

and Marseille becomes a major city.

3......oh wait wait wait....i forgot.....
the first exhibition in the CEREM/VILLA MEDITERRANNEE opening 14 june 2013.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello dear friends, it's time that I wake this thread which slept during 3 weeks.
oh yes france is not only Paris.  
let's go with 100 new pictures of french constructions sites out of paris urban area.
but not today........tomorrow ...monday. i am a little saturated by posting.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

CITY OF MONT DE MARSAN.FRANCE.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mont-de-Marsan
wikipedia

fabulous medialibrairy now open





























































































































pictures montdemarsan.fr and archiguide.
__________


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

CITY OF VALENCE. FRANCE.
new arts and archeology museum.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valence,_Dr%C3%B4me
wikipedia








































































pictures valence.fr
__________

CITY OF GRENOBLE. FRANCE.
new ecodistrict









grenoble.fr
__________

CITY OF NICE. FRANCE
green alley update.


















nice.fr
__________

CITY OF MARSEILLE.FRANCE.
new square Henri Verneuil


















in the background district EUROMED in construction








































































projets architecture urbanisme pictures


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really very nice photos from these cities, vonbingen


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

CITY OF STRASBOURG. FRANCE.
National University Librairy update.by michelin architect



























dna.fr
__________

CITY OF COLMAR. FRANCE.
renovation-extension museum Unterlinden. by HERZOG & MEURON






























































































































colmar.fr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of rodez.france.
museum soulages update.













































the master soulages.
pictures rodez.fr
__________

city of nancy.france.
artem campus.































































artem blog.
__

city of nancy.congress center prouvé

















nancy.fr
__________

city of metz.france.
boite à musiques / music hall.








__
city of metz.district amphitheatre.

















__
city of metz. refurbishment saint-jacques mall.








pictures metz.fr
__________

city of grenoble. france.

new tramway line E.

















grenoble.fr
__________

city of nice
allianz riviera stadium update.









nice.fr
__________

city of saint-etienne
geoffroy guichard stadium update.


















__________

city of marseille.
velodrome stadium update.



























marseille.fr
__________

city of bordeaux.
new stadium update.

















bordeaux.fr
__________

city of lille.
new stadium.








lille.fr
__________

city of toulouse.
new stadium. before.after









toulouse.fr
__________

Bas-rhin departement.region alsace. TER train express regional between Haguenau city and Strasbourg.new bridges.








dna.fr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of angouleme.france.
construction of the medialibrairy.













































grand angouleme.fr
__________

city of cognac. france.
new hospital.









cognac.fr
__________

city of aix en provence.france.
new conservatoire









aix en provence.fr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*city of CAP D'AIL. FRANCE.*

*new district SAINT ANTOINE*. 200 millions euros after 5 years works.
a realisation payed by MONACO for a district in FRANCE.
Monaco is too small and needs equipments than SAINT ANTOINE is a district in french CAP D'AIL city for the monegasques citizens.

insane:nuts::nuts::nuts:


















PICS le moniteur


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of angers.france.

new aquatic complex. under construction









angers.fr
__________

city of bourgoin-jaillieu. isere departement.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bourgoin-Jallieu
wikipedia

destruction of the old hospital for a new district planned:
district Centre Folatiere. beginning works 2013.


















district Centre Folatiere. beginning works 2013.
isere.fr
__________

*city of montluçon. france.*

*The famous POPULAR MUSICS MUSEUM NAMED "MUPOP" IN NOW OPEN.*
since june 21 th, 2013, the day of french "Fête de la Musique"



































































































montlucon.fr
__________

city of marseille.france

mall centre bourse works update.opening beginning 2014.


















pictures pss.forum.
__________

city of strasbourg.france

inauguration of 3 offices low buildings named "l'Etoile du Rhin".6800 sqm offices.









strasbourg.fr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

hello dear friends let's begin our day with some french music.
yes DAFT PUNK IS A FRENCH BAND.
their last success viewed 76 millions time on youtube.





Daft Punk - Get Lucky (Official Audio) ft. Pharrell Williams
by DaftPunkVEVO

:dance::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*TOUR DE FRANCE 2013. 
one of the most prestigious and important sportive event worldwide.*

everything about the tour de france on english wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tour_de_France

The *Tour de France* is an annual multiple stage bicycle race primarily held in France, while also occasionally making passes through nearby countries. 
The race was *first organized in 1903* to increase paper sales for the magazine L'Auto; it is currently run by the *Amaury Sport Organisation*.
The race has been held annually since its first edition in 1903 except for when it was stopped for the two World Wars. 
As the Tour gained prominence and popularity the race was lengthened and its reach began to extend around the globe. 
Participation expanded from a primarily French field, as riders from all over the world began to participate in the race each year. 
*The Tour is a UCI World Tour event*, which means that the teams that compete in the race are mostly UCI ProTeams, with the exception of the teams that the organizers invite.
Along with the Giro d'Italia and Vuelta a España, the Tour makes up cycling's prestigious, three-week-long Grand Tours. 
Traditionally, the race is held primarily in *the month of July.* 
While the route changes each year, the format of the race stays the same with the appearance of at least two time trials, *the passage through the mountain chains of the Pyrenees and the Alps, and the finish on the Champs-Élysées.* 
*The modern editions of the Tour de France consist of 21 day-long segments (stages) over a 23-day period and cover around 3,200 kilometres* (2,000 mi). 
The race alternates between clockwise and anticlockwise circuits of France.
The number of teams usually varies between 20 and 22, with nine riders in each.
All of the stages are timed to the finish; after finishing the riders' times are compounded with their previous stage times. 
The rider with the lowest aggregate time is the leader of the race and gets to don the coveted yellow jersey. 
While the general classification garners the most attention there are other contests held within the Tour: the points classification for the sprinters, the mountains classification for the climbers with general classification hopes, young rider classification for the riders under the age of 26, and the team classification for the fastest teams.
__________

official website : http://www.letour.fr/le-tour/2013/us/
__________

100 years of the tour de france.part 1





100 years of the tour de france.part 2





100 years of the tour de france.part 3




every videos youtube by chickasmith. english.
__________

map of tour de france 2013.








picture tourdefrance.fr
__________

*novelty 2013.*

*Drônes to film the beautiful landscapes*


















pictures tourdefrance.fr
__________

advertising/publicity caravan of the Tour de France
http://www.lacaravanepublicitaire.com/





180 vehicles. 15 millions Of distributed objects.
__________

*tour de france statistics in french*:

http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/sport/les-chiffres-du-tour-de-france-2013_1262127.html

12 millions spectators.
180 advertising vehicles
190 countries are following the tour de france on tv.
198 runners cyclistes
560 different media
2000 journalists and photographs
3404 km
23000 policemen for security
450 000 euros for the tour de france winner
15 millions Of distributed objects by the advertising caravan.
__________

ship for the 3 days tour de france on corse island: 
To transport everything from continental France towards the island of Corsica.










*the tour de france is a gigantic organization*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*FRANCE is the biggest electric cars market in Europe.*

*3640 RENAULT ZOE* already run in France end of june 2013.
France has now *7000 plugs* for loading electric cars.









renault.fr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*city of OIGNIES. FRANCE. Nord Pas de Calais region*

*LE METAPHONE. Concert/music hall*

*



Le Métaphone à Oignies, une salle de concert unique en monde.
Metaphone in Oignies, a concert hall unique in the world.*
*The Metaphone is A MUSIC INSTRUMENT.*
_

*The Metaphone consists of an open concert hall with capacity for 500 seats and 800 standing.* 
The massive structure also boasts a bar, restaurant, a high-tech stage, and a facility for outdoor concerts. 
The whole structure is enveloped in a light metal skin, and a double wall acts as an additional acoustic feature. 

*However, the most notable aspect of the building is the instrumental skin which can produce sounds controlled by electronic keyboards from within.*

*Unique and innovative,* the Metaphone also opens its space to the street, forming an inviting wide porch that at the same time protects the entrance and the terrace. 
With a volume of black concrete at the back, the massive shelter also features a surface of integrated photovoltaic cells across its 6500 sq ft surface.

A curious concert hall and cultural hub, this beautiful building brings a new dimension to music through architecture.

Hérault Arnod Architectes
_








































































on first plan, left.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oignies
in english


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

much more projects and constructions sites pictures on previous page 21.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=21


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*city of TOULOUSE.FRANCE*

*TSE*. Toulouse Economy School.

beginning of works. opening year 2015.


















__________

*city of NICE.FRANCE*

beginning of *RAIL STATION THIERS* refurbishment.
hall, square, etc



























pictures projets urbanisme architecture


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*city of Caen. France.*

new .*FRAC*. contemporary art center. by Rudy Ricciotti.


















__________

*city of Bordeaux. France.*

new .*FRAC*. contemporary art center. by big & freaks






















































__________

*city of Antibes.France*

*new congress center.*



























__________

*city of saint Dié.France*

*new cinema/movie center GEOCINé*



























__________

*city of Golbey. Vosges departement.France*

*new road network*




































__________

*city of Epinal. Vosges departement.France*

*new SMAC music hall.*



























__________

*city of Huningue.Alsace.France.*

*new big square Abbatucci.*









__________

*city of Briançon.France.*

new downtown *Coeur de Ville*/Heart of city









__________

pictures projets architecture urbanisme. le moniteur batiactu


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF BORDEAUX. FRANCE.*

*A NEW FABULOUS PROJECT IN CONSTRUCTION NOW !!!!!!!!!*

SINCE JUNE 19TH, 2013


















Laying of the first stone









__________

*CITE DES CIVILISATIONS DU VIN/CIVILISATIONS OF WINE CITY*

*BY ARCHITECTS XTU.*










How can we fit in with the spirit of the area? 
The former wet docks are so intimately associated with the city’s industrial heritage. 
This place belongs to the river. 
The water is its life force, the power of nature reclaiming these man-made banks. 
As the broad river winds gently towards its destiny, one of its curves forms a special stronghold: the entrance to the port, the gateway to the city. 
Such a place needs to be watched over by a benevolent landmark, a guardian angel for the port and the city. 
A keystone, a vertical icon on this horizontal skyline, a beacon that can be seen far and wide – commanding the banks of the river.





































A shape as smooth and rounded as an ancient pebble, weightless lines rolling majestically down towards the water. 
The essence of fluidity. 
This form is clothed in swathes of light, shimmering and fluctuating from purple to gold as the viewer moves. 
Ethereal, enigmatic, atmospheric, rising magnificently from the mists of the river. 
Inspired by the spirit of the place, dedicated to the spirit of wine.





































*The setting*

Our visitors arrive at the Forum by climbing the sweeping staircase, curving gently upwards to the exhibition. 
At the head of the stairs, visitors will be faced immediately with the exhibition, and will soon realise that the layout is designed to evoke the idea of a ‘whirlwind’ – like the circular movement which awakens a wine before tasting. 
Everything the visitors see will reflect this motion – the forms, the light, the images and texts. 
The exhibition is thus laid out along a circular route: visitors start at the Forum and eventually arrive back there, after a journey through a flowing space with no corners.



















The glass walls offer a spectacular view of the river Garonne, flowing serenely around the building. 
Inside we have recreated this sense of flow, running serenely between obstacles which seem to have been smoothed and rounded by the passing water. 
Visitors are always conscious of the presence of Bordeaux. 
Through the windows, the panoramic view reminds visitors where they are: in a city where wine reigns supreme, and which provides the point of departure for a voyage into the world of wine.























































Waves on the facade, oscillating lines engraved on the glass, glass cladding, wooden structure.

Location: Bordeaux, France
Architects: X-TU Architects | Nicola Desmaziere + Anouk Legendre
Competition team: Mathias Lukacs, Alexandre Caussel, Joan Tarragon, Stefania Maccagnan, Sophie Lee Kien On, Thomas Van Gaver, Pierre-Arthur Thibaudeau
Development team: Mathias Lukacs, Joan Tarragon, Stefania Maccagnan, Patrycja Ogonowska, Gaelle Le Borgne, Sylvain Raillard, Kathryn Frost
Client: Ville de bordeaux
Program: cultural, museum of wine
Planning: competition: April 2011
Contract: May 2011
Completion: January 2014
Total floor area: 12 927 m² shon with 2 800 m² of permanent exhibition
Total site area: 13 600 m²
Cost: 28.5m€ HT + 8.3m€ HT [building + museography]
Partners 
Museographic consultant: Cassonman
Engineering: Snc Lavalin
Environmental engineer: Le Sommer
Lighting: 8’18’’
Acoustic: Peutz 
Identifying: Autobus Imperial
Programation: Lord Culture
Olfactory design: B. Mautin
Acoustic/sound design: R. Cahen
Security: Casso + Cie 































































________

REPORT TEXTS PICTURES FROM http://www.arthitectural.com/x-tu-architects-cite-des-civilisations-du-vin/


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF AJACCIO.CORSE ISLAND.FRANCE*

*new sportive hall*. STILETTO district. opening summer 2013








































































projets architecture urbanisme
__________

*CITY OF STRASBOURG.ALSACE REGION. FRANCE*

*LES DOCKS.AUSTERLITZ DISTRICT*
mixt building : offices and residential.













































pictures DNA.fr, icade, strasbourg.eu


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF STRASBOURG. FRANCE.*

*LE W.* 

PROJECT IN CONTRUCTION.
offices, residential, shops, services, etc













































march 2013









june 2013









june 2013









june 2013

pictures vauban immobilier


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF LYON. FRANCE*
________


















CONFLUENCE DISTRICT. APPARTMENTS
________









CONFLUENCE DISTRICT. OFFICES
________























































*The district of La Part-Dieu* is located in the 3rd arrondissement of the City of Lyon. 

*It is the second most important area of the city* after the Presqu'île. 

*This district is the second-largest business district of France* after La Défense in the Paris area, with over *1,600,000SQM* of office space and services and more than 40,000 jobs. 

Located east of the Rhone, Part-Dieu is a major transport and commercial gateway for Europe, as the very busy Lyon-Part-Dieu railway station is located in the district. 
The shopping mall is one of the largest shopping malls in all of Europe.

*LA PART DIEU BUSINESS DISTRICT*.on left side la part-dieu/ex-credit lyonnais tower
________

*every towers of la part-dieu district, built and in project.*

All sorted by current height :

*Tour Eva* project launched by Swiss Life, possibly in 2014-2015 (220 m)
*Tour Incity* to be completed by 2014 (200 m)
*Tour du Crédit Lyonnais* completed in 1975 (165 m)
*Tour Oxygene* Completed in 2010 (115 m)
*Tour Swiss Life* (Bank & Insurance) 80 m
*Tour Silex 1 and Silex 2* Silex 1 complete in the 1970s and Silex 2 by 2014, adjacent to Silex 1 (Silex 1 is the actual 'Tour EDF', but the whole project was renamed SIlex 1&2 afterwards). Silex 1 – 80 m (planned for 110 m) and Silex 2 planned for 2014 about 120 m.

*At the 2012 MIPIM in Cannes, Gerard Collomb, the city mayor*, announced the rehabilitation of the station, by 'opening it to the city this consist in making an open station where you can go through freely. 

Also confirmed, the construction of *two towers near the station, one on the Milan Square* (Place de Milan) znd *another one named ' Hotel Cluster* ' which would consist in 4 towers from 70m to 120m approximately, through 90m and 100m. 

The roof of the mall will also be rehabilitated and a big terrace will be installed on the top. 

I*t has also been decided to extend the district* southern, and construct new mildings there, most of them will probably be under 100 meters, *one of them, the Sky 56* is bound to become an emblem of the district by its new and ambitious architecture.
________









*confluence mall*. by architect viguier.

Managed by Unibail-Rodamco, the pole of leisure activities and businesses managed by Stéphane Psomiadis includes *more than 53 000 sqm* of sales area. 

*The center so proposes* 106 shops, 12 restaurants, a cinema UGC of 14 rooms, a parking lot of 1 500 places, and a hotel of 150 chambres.
The opening of the site is translated by the creation of 800 jobs.









*confluence mall*. by architect viguier.
________









ACCOR hotels complex.3 hotels
________









galeries lafayette. lyon
________









LYON by night during the famous festival FETES DES LUMIERES/lights.

i will later post more pictures of LUMIERES FESTIVAL
________



























oxygene tower and la part-dieu district.
________









largest climbing indoor space/room in france
________


















hotel le royal on right side...and historic tower on left side...do you know the name of this monuments left ? thanks
hotel le royal.lyon. 5 stars hotel
________









region house by architect christian de portzamparc
...more pics coming
________




































tgv rail station on the airport saint exupery. by architect calatrava
________









le grand bazar de lyon.mall. 4400 sqm. monoprix center and H&M. by architects buffi and fouchier
________


















la cour des loges. 5 stars hotel
________


















villa florentine. hotel 5 stars
________


















hotel sofitel bellecour. 5 stars
________



























la part-dieu mall.128000 sqm. one of the largest in europe.260 shops
________









grand stade des lumières in construction
________









museum confluence in construction. by austrian architects coop-himmelblau
deconstructivism architecture. same school as thom mayne architect of phare morphosis tower la defense.
________









orange CUBE.by jacob macfarlane. confluence district
________









airport saint exupery of lyon. the fourth french airport after cdg roissy, orly and city of Nice. more than 8 millions passengers
________









eurexpo. exhibitions halls
________


















*opera of lyon by architect jean nouvel*
i like the room.typical nouvel architecture
________









the Monolithe. building confluence district. housing and offices...i think
________









OPAC heatquarters.lyon. Social lessor, "society" of social housing
________









subway, streetcar, trolley bus *neetwork* of lyon









subway.lyon









rhoneexpress tramway and OPAC building in background









subway station lyon









new tramway line 5 .with new trains.









tramway lyon.
________
pictures by wikipedia, lyontourisme, archdaily, archiguide, le moniteur.
________


----------



## NouOnGD (Jul 21, 2007)

(re)bienvenue vonbingen ;-)
bon ok ça fait fourre-tout mais on découvre des nouveautés alors c'est bien ;-)


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*EURALILLE DISTRICT. CITY OF LILLE. FRANCE.*

*Euralille is the third business district of France* after La Defense (Paris) and La Part-Dieu (Lyon). 
It is situated in Lille, in the region Nord-Pas-de-Calais. It benefits from numerous infrastructures, in particular two stations, the stations of Lille-Flanders and Lille-Europe, a beltway, a streetcar, and the longest automatic metro network in the world.

*Euralille extends on about 110 hectares and has more than 740 000 sqm* of floors associating offices, activities, businesses, housing and equipments, as well as an important program of green spaces and public places.
*Rem Koolhaas* is the architect and town planner who designed the whole urban project. The architect *Jean Nouvel, Christian de Portzamparc or Claude Vasconi* participated in it through the realization of individual buildings, in particular Christian de Portzamparc with the tower nicknamed the "Ski boot" or the "Pinball machine".

*Fifty metres beyond the Heart of Lille* like an urban district designed to be at the forefront of technological chic
If your vision of the future or even modern life, includes glass dominated structures, spacious walk-ways and high rise tower blocks, then Euralille may meet with your idea of technological chic.

*It certainly met with Mr Mauroy’s vision*, the chairman of the urban development. He has been quoted as saying ‘trains go everywhere and cows look at them. They do nothing for the economic development. Euralille will.’

At Place de l’Europe, looking to your left from Le Corbusier Viaduct, is the *Lille-Europe train station*. Its function is to service travellers between Paris and London using the Channel Tunnel for high-speed train services to other French destinations. The structure has been described by *its architect J.M. Duthilleul* as ‘a new model of the station which reconciles the train and the citizen.’

Certainly the 400 metre long window facade of the station allows train spotters to delight in the view of the high speed TGV trains. Another 15 metre high facade leads the way into the centre of town.

The station is linked to Lille-Flanders train station by a viaduct with four arches and the area acts as a central point for all transport facilities such as the VAL metro and the main roads.

There are two emerging glass structured towers. The smaller of the two is the Tour de Credit Lyonnais, designed by Christian de Portzampac to symbolise renewal. It has been affectionately nicknamed ‘the pinball machine’. You’ll understand when you see it. The second, spanning 25 floors, is called Tour Lilleeurope.

The exterior of the *huge Centre Euralille shopping centre* 60000 sqm is made entirely from glass, topped with a wedge shaped flat roof described by its architect as ‘a sort of metallic puff pastry’. Though very modern, there is a look of severity about it. To the south, hidden behind the tower, is the oval shaped Lille Grand-Palais, which is used as the town’s exhibition hall and conference centre and can seat 5,000 people.

*Within the futuristic landscape*, a new park has been conceived. Park Henri-Matisse has been designed over twenty acres and stretches almost as far as the ancient Port de Roubaix: the gateway where old Lille meets the new. The plants and foiliage offer the decor making the park a fine place to take a stroll.









shopping mall Euralille.by jean nouvel









housing hotel offices.buildings by nouvel









"old" planning of euralille









tower on right by vasconi 



























into the euralille shopping center









tower from de portzamparc on right colled the "ski-boot"


















into shopping mall euralille









offices buildings by VIGUIER









casino-hotel 5 stars by VIGUIER









"old" map of euralille









recent pic









lille by night









green housing



























i don't know the architect of this building but could be from nouvel .if you have the answer ....









TGV rail station


















new soccer/football stadium of Lille


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

NouOnGD said:


> (re)bienvenue vonbingen ;-)
> bon ok ça fait fourre-tout mais on découvre des nouveautés alors c'est bien ;-)


salut et merci, je me suis emporté sur le thread de Strasbourg, pardon mais de toute façon j'ai effacé mon commentaire salut.
il y a des couacs dans toutes les villes et pas qu'à Strasbourg.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*city of SOISSONS. FRANCE*

*new conservatoire* by french architect GAUDIN


























































































__________

*city of DUNKERQUE/DUNKIRK. FRANCE*

*new Methane carrier Terminal*



























--
pictures le moniteur.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*city of CHAMBERY. FRANCE.*

*new hospital in construction.*








































































pictures le moniteur


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*city of bordeaux.*

*district MERIADECK*









overal planning year 1955. by jean royer









maquette year 1960









maquette by willerwal. year 1970









definitive project.






















































pictures bordeaux.cub.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF METZ. FRANCE.*

*AMPHITHEATRE DISTRICT* near on CENTRE POMPIDOU METZ
















































































































































pictures/photos from/de promenade.temporelle&cliché roger


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF GRENOBLE. FRANCE.*

*LA BELLE ELECTRIQUE*. new music hall.

opening year 2014

















































































pictures facebook herault arnod architectes.
__________


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

wow, thanks for the great updates vonbingen. :cheers:


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF LIMOGES. FRANCE*

*NEW AQUATIC CENTER*
opening year 2014































































__________

*RENOVATION OF BEAUBLANC STADIUM.*
will have 20 000 places.
opening year 2014


















new cladding.....not bad.




































pictures newspaper le telegramme.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF LYON. FRANCE.*

*MUSEUM/MUSEE CONFLUENCES.*


















pictures/photos from/de laurent.a/flickr


----------



## Dakewose (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello vonbingen and thank you for having created this great thread. 
Here are pictures of some of Grenoble’s ongoing projects. I start with the revamping of the area where the Bouchayer-Viallet factories were located. 



Chamber of businesses and crafts











The refurbished "petite halle"




























Some office blocks



















































The music hall "La Belle Electrique" Under construction



















Some dwellings














































































































The gate of the former Bouchayer-Viallet factories


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

wouaw man that's great ! grenoble has so clean, great architecture
At least a member who is brave, and then whoever can speaks to me, I BIT nobody.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF MARSEILLE. FRANCE.*

THE *MC DONALD'S NUMBER 10* OPENS TOMORROW IN MARSEILLE.....TUESDAY july 9th, 2013
on The VIEUX PORT. quai rive neuve.









metro newspaper.
_______
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=22
more reports on previous page


----------



## Dakewose (Nov 27, 2007)

And now a more ambitious project of new dwellings near Grenoble's scientific and university neighborhood



















































































































































































































































"La Bastille" fortress in the background with its cable car nicknamed "les Bulles " (the bubbles).


----------



## Dakewose (Nov 27, 2007)

New updates of Grenoble's projects (aka the capital of the Alps for the ignorant ones :yes


A sober refurbishment of the Perrière quay, on the right bank of the Isère river, and of the old Saint-Laurent gate.

























































The restoration of the former Sainte-Cécile monastery by the French publisher Glénat, which turned the place into its head office (and put a statue of the comic book character _Titeuf _ in the pediment…).






































Some other new housing

































































And a 4-star Okko hotel under construction.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

hello dakemose








on this picture this quai/bank seems to be an old or abandoned district look at the shopwindows everything is old and ruined.
but congratulations famous city famous pictures i like very much the old art deco garage/en colimaçon


----------



## Dakewose (Nov 27, 2007)

Well actually if I am not mistaken, a lot of restaurants (because there were nothing but pizzerias on that street) closed down due to the inconvenience resulting from the works. But I presume new businesses will open now that the place looks better. What is henceforth needed is to repaint all the buildings.



Now some pictures of the De Bonne ecodistrict, a former military barracks in the city centre.

I begin with pictures of the Alain Le Ray esplanade





























On the left side stands the energy-plus-house “Bonne Energie”




















On the right side is located the De Bonne shopping centre

































































Some pictures of the buildings around the neighborhood’s central park


----------



## Dakewose (Nov 27, 2007)

And here are pictures of the dwellings built in the ecodistrict.

























































































































































































































Now it's over. Sorry for having flooded that thread


----------



## R.T. (Oct 14, 2005)

Pour répondre à la question de ton post 428, la tour sur la place Antonin Poncet est celle de l'ancien Hôpital de la Charité :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hôpital_de_la_Charité_de_Lyon


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

....


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

...


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

It was time that I wake this thread which slept during 10 weeks.

il était temps que je réveille ce thread qui dormait pendant 10 semaines.
__________

city of strasbourg.france
universitary national librairy. BNU. under renovation by architect michelin.
re opening fall 2014.









picture newspaper dna.
__________

city of nice.france.
stadium allianz riviera.open.


















picture info-stades.
__________

city of bordeaux.france.
stadium by herzog meuron.









picture info-stades.









residential building in front of meriadeck district









new administrative city in progress in meriadeck district









new bridge for TGV speed train line
__________

city of toulouse.france
stadium construction site









virtual picture









renovation in progress
picture info-stades.
__________

city of lyon.france
confluence district. in background confluence museum.


















citroen retail lyon,former garage in renovation for offices building
pictures progres de lyon.
__________

more than 200 pictures coming soon.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of rodez.france.

new multiplexe.movie center. named "cap-cinema".
opening next week.october 2013.

















































































__________



























musee soulages. opening beginning 2014.









city hall.rodez.

pictures midilibre.
__________
__________

city of reims. france.
planetarium open since beginning september 2013.



























__________


















rema-vert new ecodistrict.in progress
pictures l'union.
__________
__________

city of nantes.france.
new eco-exhibition hall Beaujoire open since september 2013.


















__________









refurbishment square graslin with new fountain.
pictures by ouest-france.
__________
__________

city of nancy.france.

ile de corse. residential district






















































__________









rail station, thiers offices tower









renovation of square thiers and streets around it.



























congress center jean prouvé in progress.

pictures by le republicain lorrain
__________
__________

city of mulhouse.france









project zac gare/rail station.









project of 32 meters high offices tower in front of mulhouse rail station.
pictures by dna.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of strasbourg.france.

new castel square/place du chateau








in front of the gothic cathedral
___


















map of the 5 kilometers new bus line from gare centrale/central rail station to Parc relais









strasbourg. BHNS speed bus line opening end of 2013.
___

BNU. universitary national librairy.by architect michelin


















les docks.residential and offices.by icade





















































__________

haras of strasbourg.former horse school.now offices hotel restaurant by Ircad.












































__________

rowing/aviron club.heyritz district








__________

european school

















pictures dna newspaper
__________
__________

city of colmar.france.

museum unterlinden.extension by herzog&meuron







































































pictures by newspaper dna.
__________
__________

city of huningue.france.
square abbatucci.


















pictures by newspaper dna.
__________
__________

city of ajaccio.france.

new square campinchi with underground parking



























__________


















new sportive center U Palatinu.
pictures by laprovence.
__________
__________

city of lille.france.

New APPLE store.








picture la voix du nord


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

City of compiegne.france.

Square Marché aux Herbes new shopping gallery


















more pics coming soon
pictures courrier picard
_________

city of saint-tropez.france.

new 5 stars hotel Le Paris.
with swimming pool over the lobby.








picture la provence.
__________

city of cognac.france.
new hospital




































pictures la charente libre
__________

city of orleans.france.
new hospital


























































































amazing construction site and great architecture
pictures la republique du centre
__________

city of metz.france.
new speed bus line.named Mettis now inaugurated








































































fabulous design bus by van holl

city of metz.boite à musiques.music hall.

















pictures le republicain lorrain
__________

city of albi.france.
grand theatre under construction by architect dominique perrault



























new square laperouse with grand theatre in the background


















pictures le tarn libre and archiguide.
__________

city of montpellier.france
new ECO theatre jean claude carriere.open
WOOD construction































































__

Saint-Roch rail station district.montpellier









a parking for cars.under construction









new saint roch rail station district overall planning
pictures by direct montpellier plus
more pics coming soon


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of valence.france.

museum of beaux arts and archeology.








opening end of 2013









le progres de lyon pictures.
__________

city of bordeaux.france









new stadium in progress.architects herzog meuron









construction site residentials near on meriadeck


















construction site of new administrative city 









new bridge/viaduct dordogne for speed rail line TGV south-west.









area for construction site of civilisation of wine city.
works has begun.
news paper sud-ouest pictures
__________

city of lyon.france









tower oxygene.









new bridge raymond barre.in progress.









tower incity lobby.virtual picture









project extension of lyon airport saint-exupery


















lyon.district confluences with museum confluences by austrian architects coop-himmelblau.









lyon la part-dieu district in the seventies
______


























new towers by dominique perrault architect.named two lyon.



























project renovation of la part-dieu rail station and mall.lyon
_




































new metro station in lyon.named oullins.opening december 2013
le progres de lyon pictures
__________

city of toulouse.france.
stadium renovation








picture info-stades
__________

city of valenciennes.france.
stadium.








picture info-stades
__________

city of marseille.france.
stadium velodrom extension.in progress








picture info-stades
__________

city of bastia.france.
renovation of stadium Cesari.

















picture info-stades
__________


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of nice.france
new stadium allianz riviera








picture info-stades
__________


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of saint-etienne.france
extension stadium geoffroy guichard

















picture info-stades


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for those updates vonbingen


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of lyon.france.
new stadium Des Lumières.beginning of works









picture info-stades


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

157 new pictures posted and more than 200 pictures coming soon of constructions sites in france.


----------



## Jex7844 (Mar 26, 2009)

Amazing thread, there's such a wide range of different architectures in France (not only in Paris ). Thanks guys!


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

Jex7844 said:


> Amazing thread, there's such a wide range of different architectures in France (not only in Paris ). Thanks guys!


thank you jexfour, *here a link for my previous page with 157 new pictures.*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=23


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

hello dear friends let's beginn our day with some french music !!!!!

Daft Punk - Get Lucky (Official Audio) ft. Pharrell Williams






:dance:
__________

today are coming 100 new pictures of french construction sites.:banana:
__________


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

The crazy fabulous insane amazing *VILLA of Pierre CARDIN* Famous Fashion Designer.
*BUBBLE PALACE. PALAIS BULLES.* city of Theoule sur Mer. French Riviera COTE D'AZUR

LINK for insane pictures of BUBBLE PALACE+PIERRE CARDIN

http://curious-places.blogspot.fr/2011/06/palais-bulles-cannes-france.html

Pierre Cardin's Le Palais Bulles
In Théoule-sur-Mer, near Cannes, you can find a bullet house - Le Palais Bulles, designed by fashion designer Pierre Cardin and architect Antti Lovag (1975 - 1989). They structured the 25 rooms globular, so the whole block - with amphietheater and pool - is an organic architecture ...

PICTURES by http://www.tete-a-tete-magazine.fr/



































marvelous seventies eighties design


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

_FRANCE. HAUTE COUTURE. 
_




CHANEL Spring-Summer 2014 Ready-to-Wear
__________





"CHRISTIAN DIOR" Fashion Show Spring Summer 2014


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

more french music !!!!!





David Guetta - Titanium ft. Sia
217 823 621 views epper::horse::cheer::rock::cucumber::banana::applause::fiddle::banana2::righton::nocrook::apple::carrot::discoduck::guns1::lock:
__________

french national meal
STEAK FRITES SALAD









picture by http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia

it's what i am eating now for 12 o'clock...hmmmmm delicious YUMMY


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*BIC is not an american but a french society*

*Société Bic* (commonly referred to just as Bic) is a company based in Clichy, France.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soci%C3%A9t%C3%A9_Bic
english wikipedia link

It was founded in 1945 by Baron Marcel Bich and has become known for making disposable consumer products such as lighters, magnets, ballpoint pens, shaving razors, printed paper products and watersports products. 
The brand's lighters have changed little since 1972. 
They, as well as the Bic Cristal ballpoint pen, are easily recognizable as a result of their importance in pop culture. 
As such, they are represented in the design collection of the Museum Of Modern Art in New York. 
The company competes in most markets against Faber-Castell, Global Gillette, Newell Rubbermaid and Schwan-Stabilo. 
The Bic pen, more correctly the Bic Cristal, was the company's first product.









picture by www.bicworld.com


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*MARDI GRAS*
french expression used in the american english langage.

everything about it : 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mardi_Gras
english wikipedia

"Mardi Gras" /ˈmɑrdiɡrɑː/, "Mardi Gras season", and "Carnival season", in English, refer to events of the Carnival celebrations, beginning on or after Epiphany and culminating on the day before Ash Wednesday. 

*Mardi Gras is French for Fat Tuesday, referring to the practice of the last night of eating richer, fatty foods before the ritual fasting of the Lenten season, which begins on Ash Wednesday.* 

The day is sometimes referred to as Shrove Tuesday, from the word shrive, meaning "confess."

Related popular practices are associated with celebrations before the fasting and religious obligations associated with the penitential season of Lent.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*FRENCH CAN-CAN*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Can-can
english wikipedia

ORIGINS :

The cancan first appeared in the working-class ballrooms of Montparnasse in Paris in around 1830. 
It was a more lively version of the galop, a dance in quick 2/4 time, which often featured as the final figure in the quadrille. 
The cancan was, therefore, originally a dance for couples, who indulged in high kicks and other gestures with arms and legs. 
It is thought that they were influenced by the antics of a popular entertainer of the 1820s, Charles Mazurier, who was well known for his acrobatic performances, which included the grand écart or jump splits—later a popular feature of the cancan. 
At this time, and throughout most of the 19th century in France, the dance was also known as the chahut. Both words are French, cancan meaning "tittle-tattle" or "scandal", hence a scandalous dance, while chahut meant "noise" or "uproar". 
The dance did cause something of a scandal, and for a while, there were attempts to repress it. 
Occasionally people dancing the cancan were arrested but it was never officially banned, as is sometimes claimed. 
Throughout the 1830s, it was often groups of men, particularly students, who caused the most outrage by dancing the cancan at public dance-halls.
As performers of the cancan became more skilled and adventurous, it gradually developed a parallel existence as entertainment, alongside the participatory form, although it was still very much a dance for individuals and not yet performed on stage by a chorus line. 
A few men became cancan stars in the 1840s to 1860s, and an all-male group known as the Quadrille des Clodoches performed the dance in London in 1870. But women performers were much more widely known in this period. 
They were mostly middle-ranking courtesans, and only semiprofessional entertainers—unlike the dancers of the 1890s, such as La Goulue and Jane Avril, who were highly paid for their appearances at the Moulin Rouge and elsewhere. 
The female dancers of the Second Empire and the fin de siècle developed the various cancan moves that were later incorporated by the choreographer Pierre Sandrini in the spectacular "French Cancan", which he devised at the Moulin Rouge in the 1920s and presented at his own Bal Tabarin from 1928. This was a combination of the individual style of the Parisian dance-halls and the chorus-line style of British and American music halls.





Fête Western d'Évires City - édition 2013 - spectacle de French cancan.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*FRENCH BAGUETTE RECIPE*

How to make Homemade French Baguette by Hendrik
*english video*














wikipedia picture. YUMMY !!!!!


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of nice.france.

green alley/coulee verte. opening end 2013












































_









square rail station thiers.nice
_









allianz riviera stadium and national sport museum
_



























eco valley /grand arenas.beginning of works.









medieval wall old city of nice.
pictures by newspaper nicematin
___________
___________

city of lyon.france.
re-opening of croix-rousse tunnel after refurbishment.1800m/1,2 miles.


























pictures by newspaper le progrès
__________
__________

city of grenoble.france.
hotel okko in progress


















pictures by newspaper le dauphiné libéré.
____


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

the Fifth Element.French movie By Luc BESSON.

Laura sings the "Diva Dance" from the Fifth Element.





you must listen to that .....FABULOUS !!!!!
:applause::master::master::master::applause:


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of cannes.france.

Palais des Festivals. Cannes Film Festival Palace.


























new works planned. renovation of the lobby, new seats for the Auditorium and new stairs at the entrance.
___

eco district maria in progress.


















map of the eco district
___

BHNS. speed bus line of cannes inaugurated.



































pictures la provence
___________
___________

city of antibes.france.
azur arena. cultural sportive hall. inaugurated









more pics coming soon
_









new congress center. city of antibes.inaugurated
more pics coming soon
_________
_________

sophia-antipolis new students high tech campus.









*Sophia Antipolis* is a technology park northwest of Antibes and southwest of Nice, France. 
Much of the park falls within the commune of Valbonne. 
Created in 1970-1984, it houses primarily companies in the fields of computing, electronics, pharmacology and biotechnology. Several institutions of higher learning are also located here, along with the European headquarters of W3C. 
In the early years, one of the main challenges of Sophia Antipolis was to relate people and to create a sense of community. 
The "Human Factor" is what was to distinguish the Science and Technology Park in the world as a landmark of science, invention, innovation and research. 
It was to focus on building an international environment, creating an international community. 
This means taking into account and improving tenant interaction, networking and cross fertilization of ideas. 
The concept was that bringing together people from different intellectual horizons and "making" them meet, would bring added value and generate innovation. 
Many professional clubs were thus launched: The Sophia business angels club, the Sophia Nordic link, Art Sophia, Telecom Valley are just a few.
Sophia Antipolis is named after Sophie Glikman-Toumarkine, the wife of French Senator Pierre Laffitte, founder of the park, and incidentally, Sophia, the Greek word for wisdom, and Antipolis, the ancient Greek name of Antibes. 
Many of the roads within the technology park have Greek names. 
There is a giant sculptured Greek urn as a centre-piece on one of the roundabouts.
pictures of sophia-antipolis technology park coming soon


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of toulon. france.

new universitary pole/district. center of toulon.









__









extension of tunnel entrance/will be wider









second tunnel for the motorway. inauguration beginning 2014
_________
_________

city of nice.france.









extension of the urban motorway/will be wider
_

new aquatic center.city of nice.








__

new hospital pasteur 2.








__









new underground parking de la Douane/customs parking....in front of the sea
__


















works on south rail station and square around.
pictures la provence.nice-matin.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ As always, very nice photos


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of grenoble.france.

project esplanade by architect christian de portzamparc


















esplanade overall planning









on left french architect de portzamparc christian
pictures le dauphiné libéré.
__________
__________

city of brive la gaillarde.france

new aquatic center.swimming pool













































pictures newspaper la montagne
__________
__________

city of nimes.france

new roman museum.musee de la romanité.
project architect madame de portzamparc wife of architect christian de portzamparc.
new pictures 








































































pictures newspaper midilibre


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of saint malo.france.

new cultural center in progress.inauguration fall 2014.



































































































pictures by news paper ouest-france.
__________
__________

city of toulouse.france.

aeroscopia aviation museum


















Further to the bankruptcy of a company, the works were stopped during a few months.
Fortunately an other company took over and the works began again.
pictures by news paper metro.
__________
__________

city of compiegne.france

new shopping gallery of square marche aux herbes.in progress.opening end 2013.


















pictures le parisien.
__________
__________

city of sarreguemines.france

extension of ring road+will be wider from 2 ways to 4 ways like a motorway









picture republicain lorrain
__________
__________

city of venissieux.france .suburbs of lyon

new residential buildings









picture le progres.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of strasbourg.france.

new PEX exhibition hall.works 2014/2015









picture dna.
__________

city of nantes.france

new project euronantes.









picture by ouest-france.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

economy news.
electric vehicles market.

france:
10125 electric vehicles sold in france from january 2013 to september 2013.

germany:
3871 electric vehicles sold in germany from january 2013 to september 2013........3 times less.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of orleans.france.

inauguration of FRAC. contemporary art center.






























































































































pictures la rep.fr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

more new pictures on previous page number 25 : 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=25
__________

city of rennes. france.

eurorennes district.



























first buildings built by giboire company
_


















metamorphose by baud chardonnet
___

Beauregard cultural center








___

cap mail.by jean nouvel.residential

















___

international city








___
new congress center of rennes.couvent des jacobins.

















___


















antipode cultural center.district courrouze
pictures by ouest-france
__________
__________

city of le havre.france

le volcan by niemeyer.congress cultural center.under renovation



























----

CEM.new music creation center.


























picture by lehavreinfos
__________
__________

city of troyes.france.



























new roads/new streets/new cityhall square
____



























extension hospital.troyes.
____


















new auditorium.congress center aube
pictures lameuse.
__________
__________

city of antibes. france

new azur arena. sportive hall




































__________
__________

city of valbonne.france

new nautic center named nautipolis at sophia-antipolis








pictures by newspaper nicematin
__________
__________

city of toulouse.france.

new exhibition hall.PEX. by OMA Koolhaas


















pictures toulouse.fr
__________
__________

city of brest.france.

brest-guipavas.jobs campus.









____

new sportive cultural arena.



























____

plateau des capucins.new district planned


























____

city of brest."la fresque-urban art"









pictures ouest-france.
__________
__________

city of tours.france.

new rail station district.


















new tower by architect goudron.....but this project is cancelled.
pictures tours.fr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of nantes.france.









beaux arts school. ESBA
____

la Fabrique.by tetrarc
cultural creation art center.
on left








____



























residentials by tetrarc architects
____



























multimodal knot transport.by tetrarc.city of saint-nazaire suburbs nantes.
____



























arts school by architects tetrarc.city of saint herblain.nantes region
____

playtime residentials by tetrarc.nantes



























_____

new project l'amazonie.malakoff district









pictures newspaper ouest-france


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of nimes.france

paloma arena.sportive concert hall.by architects tetrarc.








































































pictures by newspaper midilibre
__________
__________

city of lorient.france

new rail station


























new district around rail station
____

new hospital named le Scorff.south britanny-sud bretagne




































pictures ouestfrance
__________
__________

city of morlaix. france

new rail station








pictures ouestfrance
__________
__________

city of vitré.france
new footbridge on rail station district under renovation








pictures ouestfrance


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of marseille.france.

mall VOUTES MAJOR.
first window installed.:banana::banana:









____

new mall TERRASSES DU PORT.
opening in 7 months









____

la belle de mai.cultural center.
2 new rooms opened









pictures laprovence
__________
__________

city of caen.france

new pole of health training/pole formation santé




































____

campus 1.amphitheater daure








____

chapelle sainte paix.caen








____









covent/monastere couvrechef town.area caen.built 1950.concrete
pictures ouest-france
__________
__________

city of annecy.france

new rail station.opened since december2012.






















































pictures ledauphiné
_________
_________

city of annemasse.france

new chablais district.



























pictures ledauphiné
_________
_________

city of talence-bordeaux area


















kedge head quarters
pictures newspaper sudouest
_________
_________

city of le mans.

jacobins cultural center in progress


















____



























offices buildings.district novaxis-novaxud
pictures lemainelibre
__________
__________

city of rouen.france

smedar head quarters









____













































incineration plant city of rouen area
pictures coterouen
__________
__________

city of poitiers.france

new bridge viaduc des rocks









pictures newspaper la nouvellerepublique
__________
__________

city of limoges.france

extension national museum adrien dubouché.ceramic museum.


























































































____

new swimming-complex in construction.limoges









____

new north ring-road.limoges









__________
__________

city of jonzac.charente-maritime.


















congress center project
pictures newspaper la montagne


----------



## Belgrader (Feb 1, 2010)

Cool thread. It's great that there is a lot of development outside of Paris. :cheers:


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

Belgrader said:


> Cool thread. It's great that there is a lot of development outside of Paris. :cheers:


thank you belgrader!

And fortunately moreover, because the whole world has to know that Paris is not all France.

But unfortunately a lot of people abroad thinks that France limits itself in Paris a big error.

Paris and its region make 12 million inhabitants and there are still 54 millions outside of Paris area, because France makes 66 million inhabitants.

Paris is 18 % of the French population.
__________

*Regions of France*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regions_of_France
wikipedia english

France is divided into 27 administrative regions (French: région, pronounced: [ʁe.ʒjɔ̃]), 22 of which are in Metropolitan France, and five of which are overseas. 
Corsica is a territorial collectivity (French collectivité territoriale), but is considered a region in mainstream usage, and is even shown as such on the INSEE website.
Each mainland region and Corsica are further subdivided into departments, ranging in number from 2 to 8 per region for the metropolitan regions, whereas the overseas regions technically consist of only one department each. 
The term region was officially created by the Law of Decentralisation (2 March 1982), which also gave regions their legal status. 
The first direct elections for regional representatives took place on 16 March 1986.









wikipedia
__________

*Departments of France*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Departments_of_France
wikipedia english

In the administrative division of France, the department (French: département, pronounced: [depaʁtəmɑ̃]) is one of the three levels of government below the national level (“territorial collectivities”), between the region and the commune. 
There are 96 departments in metropolitan France and 5 overseas departments, which also are classified as regions. 
Departments are further subdivided into 342 arrondissements, themselves divided into cantons; the latter two have no autonomy and are used for the organisation of public services and sometimes elections.
France's departments are administered by elected general councils (conseil général) and their presidents, whose main areas of responsibility include the management of a number of social and welfare allowances, of junior high school (collège) buildings and technical staff, of local roads and school and rural buses, and a contribution to municipal infrastructures. 
Local services of the State administration are traditionally organised at departmental level, where the prefect represents the government; however, regions have gained importance in this regard since the 2000s, with some department-level services merged into region-level services.
The departments were created in 1791 as a rational replacement of Ancien Régime provinces in view of strengthening national unity; almost all of them are therefore named after rivers, mountains or coasts rather than after historical or cultural territories, unlike regions, and some of them are commonly referred to by their two-digit postal code number, which was until recently used for all vehicle registration plates. 
They have inspired similar divisions in many of France’s former colonies.









wikipedia
__________

*french cities*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_cities
List of communes in France with over 20,000 inhabitants (2010 census)
wikipedia english









wikipedia

*population of the city without his area*

*Commune	Department	Region	Pop. 2010 census *
*Paris* Paris	Île-de-France	*2,243,833* 
*Marseille* Bouches-du-Rhône	Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur	*850,726* 
*Lyon* Rhône	Rhône-Alpes	*484,344* 
*Toulouse* Haute-Garonne	Midi-Pyrénées	*441,802* 
*Nice* Alpes-Maritimes	Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur	*343,304* 
*Nantes* Loire-Atlantique	Pays de la Loire	*284,970* 
*Strasbourg* Bas-Rhin	Alsace	*271,782* 
*Montpellier* Hérault	Languedoc-Roussillon	*257,351* 
*Bordeaux* Gironde	Aquitaine	*239,157* 
*Lille* Nord	Nord-Pas-de-Calais	*227,560* 
*Rennes* Ille-et-Vilaine	Brittany	*207,178* 
*Reims* Marne	Champagne-Ardenne	*179,992* 
*Le Havre* Seine-Maritime	Upper Normandy	*175,497* 
*Saint-Étienne* Loire	Rhône-Alpes	*171,260* 
*Toulon* Var	Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur	*164,532* 
*Grenoble* Isère	Rhône-Alpes	*155,637* 
*Dijon* Côte-d'Or	Burgundy	*151,212* 
*Angers* Maine-et-Loire	Pays de la Loire	*147,571* 
*Villeurbanne* Rhône	Rhône-Alpes	*145,150* 
*Saint-Denis* Réunion	Réunion	*145,022* 
*Le Mans* Sarthe	Pays de la Loire	*142,626* 
*Nîmes* Gard	Languedoc-Roussillon	*142,205* 
*Aix-en-Provence* Bouches-du-Rhône	Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*141,438	*
*Brest* Finistère	Brittany	*141,303* 
*Clermont-Ferrand* Puy-de-Dôme	Auvergne	*139,860* 
*Limoges* Haute-Vienne	Limousin	*139,150* 
*Tours	*Indre-et-Loire	Centre	*134,817* 
*Amiens* Somme	Picardy	*133,448	*
*Metz* Moselle	Lorraine	*120,738	*
*Perpignan* Pyrénées-Orientales	Languedoc-Roussillon	*117,419	*
*Besançon* Doubs	Franche-Comté	*116,914* 
*Boulogne-Billancourt* Hauts-de-Seine	Île-de-France	*114,205* 
*Orléans* Loiret	Centre	*114,167* 
*Rouen* Seine-Maritime	Upper Normandy	*110,933* 
*Mulhouse* Haut-Rhin	Alsace	*109,588* 
*Caen* Calvados	Lower Normandy	*108,954* 
*Saint-Denis* Seine-Saint-Denis	Île-de-France	*106,785* 
*Nancy* Meurthe-et-Moselle	Lorraine	*105,421* 
*Saint-Paul* Réunion	Réunion	*103,346* 
*Argenteuil* Val-d'Oise	Île-de-France	*103,125* 
*Montreuil* Seine-Saint-Denis	Île-de-France	*102,770* 

etcaetera
__________

link:
http://www.map-france.com/cities/
Here is the list of the 100 largest cities of France in number of inhabitants in 2006. We do not count here the concept of urban area but only the municipal population. 
__________

*Metropolitan Area (France)*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metropolitan_Area_(France)
wikipedia english

*The aire urbaine is based on France's nationwide map of interlocking administrative commune municipalities:* when a commune has over 2000 inhabitants and contains a centre of dense construction (buildings spaced no more than 200 metres apart), it is combined with other adjoining communes fulfilling the same criteria to become a single unité urbaine ("urban unit"); if an urban unit offers over 10,000 jobs and its economical development is enough to draw more than 40% of the population of a nearby municipalities (and other municipalities drawn to these in the same way) as commuters, it becomes a pôle urbain ("urban cluster") and the "commuter municipalities" become its couronne ("rim"), but this only on the condition that the urban unit itself is not part of another urban cluster's rim. 
The aire urbaine is an urban cluster and its rim combined, or a statistical area describing a central urban core and its economic influence on surrounding municipalities.

Classif.	Insee number(1999)	Urban area	Population(2006)	Yearly percent change(1999–2006)
1	001	*Paris* [6]	*12 089 098* +0.7%
2	002	*Lyon* [7]	*2 118 132* +0.8%
3	003	*Marseille* [8]	*1 780 095* +0.8%
4	004	*Lille* [9](figures do not include the part of Lille's metropolitan area which lies on Belgian territory)	*1 264 716* +0.3%
5	005	*Toulouse* [10]	*1 256 887* +1.9%
6	007	*Bordeaux* [11]	*1 120 149* +1.1%
7	006	*Nice* [12]	*1 091 903* +0.9%
8	008	*Nantes* [13]	*763 118* +1.0%
9	009	*Strasbourg* [14](figures do not include the part of Strasbourg's metropolitan area which lies on German territory, see Strasbourg-Ortenau)	*638 670* +0.6%
10	010	*Toulon* [15]	*595 884* +0.8%
11	012	*Rennes* [16]	*571 753* +1.3%
12	011	*Douai-Lens* [17]	*546 723* –0.2%
13	014	*Grenoble* [18]	*531 440* +0.5%
14	013	*Rouen *[19]	*523 236* +0.1%
15	015	*Montpellier *[20]	*510 391* +1.5%
___________

The main Cities of France #1 





The main Cities of France #2 




youtube by Michal P


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of lyon.france. 

paris has autolib and 

lyon has now BLUELY, 

a car sharing system with electric cars from french society Bluecar
year 2013 : 130 cars, 51 load stations, 254 refill grips
year 2014 : 250 cars, 100 load stations, 500 refill grips



























__________
__________

city of lons le saunier.france

new movie center in project with a lot of cinema rooms.
named Megarama.


















area for the movie center
__________
__________

city of epinal.france

new parking for the hospital. 660 cars places on 2 levels




































____























































quai/bank jules ferry in renovation
____

new easy store with apple products 500 sqm in progress









____

SMAC.epinal.new concert hall 2 rooms



























____

new CFA.jobs/apprentices school in progress









__________
__________

city of saint-dié.france.

new swimming-complex.named aquanova america




































____

new cultural center . la Nef. now open









____

cathedrale of saint-dié









__________
__________

city of ludres.france

espace chaudeau.auditorium with 1000 seats.




































__________
__________

city of lens.france

new Psychiatric hospital



























__________
__________

city of soissons.france

new hospital


















__________
__________

city of calais.france

new hospital




































__________
__________

city of aurignac.france

new prehistoric museum.named musee de l'aurignacien


















__________
__________

city of bar le duc.france

refurbishment downtown exactly at transports knot of the city


















__________
__________

city of chaumont.france

new international graphism center.opening year 2015


















____

new movie center of chaumont.









____

new shopping center in project. les portes de chaumont/chaumont doors


























____

downtown of chaumont refurbished around rail station









__________
__________

city of strasbourg.france

extension of architecture school.









__________
__________

city of dehlingen.region alsace france

first windmills in region Alsace









__________
__________

city of nantes.france

la fabrique.creation and art center.by architects tetrarc



























__________
__________

city of dinard.france

new medialibrairy




































__________
__________

city of angouleme.france

new medialibrairy in progress


















____

new rail station district in project









__________
__________

city of poitiers.france

city hall refurbished and new square around









____

new 3stars hotels center of Poitiers. Ibis hotel









____

new rocks viaduct in progress









__________

every picture le moniteur.fr


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Amazing video of the city of Nice.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

thank you for posting
everybody can post in my thread news of constructions sites projects of our french cities.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

hello everybody i am searching on google pictures of constructions sites and new buildings of this french cities and i will see your later, the pictures are coming soon:

next pictures of french cities with their realizations :

arles,
vannes, 
grasse, 
charleville-mezières, 
frejus, 
evreux, 
bayonne, 
narbonne, 
belfort, 
calais, 
tourcoing, 
niort, 
saint-quentin, 
hyères, 
cholet, 
roche sur yon, 
bourg en bresse, 
saint brieuc, 
chateauroux, 
chalons en champagne, 
carcassonne, 
blois, 
la rochelle, 
beziers, 
venissieux, 
bourges, 
quimper, 
pessac, 
maubeuge.

see you later


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of compiegne.france.

new shopping gallery square marche aux herbes









pic le parisien


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of ROUEN.france
__________









rouen by night.
__________

zenith. music arena.








__________


















Monet-Cathedrale building
__________

le Vauban Office building.MATMUT headquarters


























__________

Docks 76. shopping mall


































































































__________

new Luciline District.residentials.offices.retail.









luciline district. map.






















































city of rouen.overall planning west districts

pictures by paris-normandie.fr
__________


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

_City of NICE. HARD ROCK CAFE._

_open since 18 october 2013_

*the second in France after Paris.*
__________































































__________
pictures facebook


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of toulon.

tunnel second tube of 3km /2 miles, works are ended, inauguration beginning 2014.








































































pictures toulon.fr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of VENISSIEUX. suburbs city of LYON.

mediatheque/medialibrairy. architecte dominique PERRAULT.






















































perraultarchitecture.com pictures


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of ALBI. grand theatre des cordeliers. architecte dominique perrault.































































pictures albi.fr
__________
__________

city of angouleme.france

new medialibrairy.pictures angouleme.fr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of rouen.france

Complexe des Murs Saint-Yon.new sportive complex


















__________


















new boudin street floor
__________



























banks of seine river.new renovation
__________

new square des emmurees.









before old full concrete cars parking


















destruction of the old full concrete cars parking









after. picture of new square
__________

new head quarters of MATMUT insurance society






















































__________

new district Luciline.offices residentials....









__________

pole savoir de rouen/Pole of knowledge













































__________

building iropa-matmut in project




































__________









new building rue malherbe
__________









pole innovation sante/health.
__________

new congress center of rouen.built by matmut insurance



























pictures rouen.fr

___________
___________

city of arles. 

musee antique.
open.




































arles.fr pics
__________
__________

city of vannes.

new casino with gambling machines









vannes.fr pics
_________
_________

city of narbonne.

new roman/romanité museum by foster
































































foster pics
__________


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

city of/ville de Nice. France

inauguration of the/du Paillon greeen alley/coulee verte today/aujourd'hui






















































pictures/photos nice-matin.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

ville de/ city of Aurillac. france
28000 inhabitants/ 57000 inhab with area included

siège social du/headquarters of Credit Agricole bank
positive energy building































































_________

new movie/cinema center. Cristal.




























surprenant la france "profonde" fait aussi de la belle l'architecture
surprising, the dephts of france likes architecture too
la montagne pictures


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

ville/city Evreux. france

nouveau chu /new hospital








___









la providence maison de retraite, retirement home
___









renovation beffroi/belfry
__________
__________

ville/city Rodez

museum soulages








__________
__________

ville/city Frejus.










station epuration reyran/Water-treatment plant
___









new casino 
___

nouvel hopital frejus et saint-raphael/new hospital


















___

inauguration port-frejus 2


















___

new shopping gallery frejus plage/beach


















__________
__________

ville/city Bayonne.

universite des métiers/business university


















____

new ikea bayonne









____

new business center olatu









____

new swimming pool/piscine



























____

bayonne arts city








____


















new residentials habas district
____


















grand hotel bayonne reopening/reouverture
____









new museum natural history
____

new busses lines chronoplus



























____


















new archives center of bayonne
pictures moniteur, 20minutes, metronews.
__________
__________


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates vonbingen


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

thank you christof-greece
__________
__________

*more updated constructions sites on previous page 26.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=26*
*uptades of french cities : rennes, le havre, troyes, antibes, toulouse, brest, nantes, nimes, lorient, caen, le mans, rouen, albi, nice, aurillac, bayonne, etc*
__________
__________
city/ville Bourges.

Ensi new high school









____













































new dance and music conservatoire
____

culture house of Bourges waiting of his renovation/maison de la culture de bourges renovation imminente









____

new velodrome




































pictures le moniteur
__________
__________

toulouse. extension clinique/private hospital cardiologie Pasteur









picture le moniteur
__________
__________


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Nice.

[dailymotion]x17o0ip_nice-centre_news[/dailymotion]


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Cannes*:


Hamnen Cannes Mipim 20140312 par News Oresund, sur Flickr


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Bordeaux, médiéval and classic!


these are bordavenir photos (mine)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ You are the author of those pics?
Please edit them by writing "my photos" or if not yours, add their sources, credits. Thanks


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Bordeaux Wine museum in progress


----------



## Vinnie420 (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

Le corbusier destroyed France with his ugly and souless white blocks. They all look the same. Maybe they were super modern for the first 10 years, but they aren't timeless and look ugly now...


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

More photos in Bordeaux Topics, the wine museum advanced a lot

and the new Stadium is opened


----------

